# Wer von euch steigt auf AION um?



## Shinar (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?


----------



## Mofeist (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?




Aion wird das nächste Spiel das ich spielen werde.
Ich werd aber beim Start noch nicht dabei sein, weils sonst laufen könnte wie bei WoW.. ständiger Drang oben mitzuspieln bla..

Ich mach jetz noch mit meiner Schami weiter, bis sie mir langweilig wird (:
Und dann gehts auf zu Aion.


----------



## Darkfire936 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bleib bei WoW hab momentan sehr viel Spaß daran.


----------



## Deepforces (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde es sicher mit Freunden gemeinsam ausprobieren. Macht es mehr Spielspaß als WoW werd ich auch dabei bleiben, ansonsten wird mein Hauptaugenmerk weiterhin bei WoW bleiben. 

The Old Republic könnte auch interessant werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Azashar (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist Aion?!


----------



## sympathisant (30. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch am überlegen ... aber da AoC ein reinfall war, werd ich abwarten bis es ein erstes echo gibt ... und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Tony B. (30. Juni 2009)

Ich warte bis es F2P wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorhher rühre ich japano-games nicht an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spilyt (30. Juni 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Was ist Aion?!
> Gruß




http://eu.aiononline.com/de/


----------



## GeratGonzo (30. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällt der Aion Style überhauptnicht, bleibe da lieber bei WoW. Als oldschool Blizzard-Fan kommt mir nix anderes aufn Rechner. Diablo 3 wird bei mir aber wohl irgendwann WoW ablösen. (Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft - Fan der ersten Minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## yaime (30. Juni 2009)

definitiv Aion, da es mir langsam zu bunt in wow wird ständiges dps geflame usw.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde das erstmal schön in Ruhe beobachten.

Nicht dass das wieder sone heiße Luft Aktion wie AoC oder WAR wird.

Sollte da was Gutes draus werden, werd ich mir das mal vorknöpfen.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Erstmal ankucken und dann entscheiden, sieht aber auf jedenfall vielsprechend aus, ich muss zugeben das ich mich bisher noch nicht wirklich für AION begeistern konnte, sieht mir iwie zu sehr nach diesem Final Fantasy Gedöns aus.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Juni 2009)

Kaufen ich Aion ganz sicher wenn nicht mehr als 5euro kosten, aber ich umsteigen werde? dafür müssen ich tun paar Wochen spiele.


----------



## Treni (30. Juni 2009)

wow vor paar tagen an den nagel gehängt, warhammer muss nun solange herhalten bis aion drausen ist dann
holen wir uns das game auf jedenfall


----------



## Erdnusskopf (30. Juni 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei WoW hab momentan sehr viel Spaß daran.


Unterschreibe ich so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (30. Juni 2009)

Hm naja, auf der einen Seite sehne ich mich nach was Neuem, auf der Anderen gefällt mir WOW jetzt besser als früher, da man eben gerade durch den Casual Content sehr viel mehr Freizeit hat als früher. Ich werde auf jeden Fall erstmal einige Zeit ins Land gehen lassen, bis ich Aion probiere, zum einen hab ich Angst, wieder einen Reinfall a la AOC und WAR zu erleben, zum anderen sind mir meine Leute in WOW echt ans Herz gewachsen. Hm also mal abwarten, kommt Zeit kommt Rat, aber mit Old Republic so in 2 Jahren, wechsle ich als extrem Star Wars Fan garantiert die Lager.


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

mir gefällt AION nicht so sehr. Wenn ich jemals auf ein anderes MMORPG umsteige, dann höchstens auf FF.


----------



## grünhaupt (30. Juni 2009)

hallo,

kann mir gut vorstellen, auf Aion umzusteigen. Immo spiele ich noch das neue Anno. Wieder mal was ganz anderes.

grüni


----------



## Thegnar (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe es schon bestellt und werde es mir definitiv ansehen, wenn es mir besser gefällt werde ich dabei bleiben.
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf AION.

Bin allerdings auch sehr an The Old Republic interessiert.


----------



## Mjuu (30. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kaufen ich Aion ganz sicher wenn nicht mehr als 5euro kosten, aber ich umsteigen werde? dafür müssen ich tun paar Wochen spiele.



falls das witzig sein sollte - nein, war es nicht.


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

wieso überhaupt mit einem anderen Spiel aufhören? man kann ja beide immer so ein bissl zocken^^


----------



## abe15 (30. Juni 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Was ist Aion?!



Was ist Google?!


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> wieso überhaupt mit einem anderen Spiel aufhören? man kann ja beide immer so ein bissl zocken^^



weil den meisten leuten 2x monatsgebühr zu viel ist - btw. AION wird 12.99 / monat kosten

Ich werde jedenfalls meine WoW Pause weiter verlängern und auch Warhammer den Rücken kehren sobald AION released. Im asiatischen Raum läuft es ja nun schon Monate recht erfolgreich und die ersten 20 level der elyos beta waren auch komplett bugfrei.


----------



## Yiraja (30. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



ich un n kollege sin auf jeden fall dabei ^^


----------



## Garziil (30. Juni 2009)

Ich warte erstmal bis es Testtage gibt. Nochmal so nen reinfall wie AoC und War. Nee danke -.-


----------



## lokker (30. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> weil den meisten leuten 2x monatsgebühr zu viel ist - btw. AION wird 12.99 / monat kosten



aso das wusst ich nicht, das es auch was kostet^^ Ich finds furchtbar das jedes MMO mitlerweile monatliche Gebühren verlangt....


----------



## Anduris (30. Juni 2009)

Kenn das game nicht mal^^ 
werde also auf keinen Fall umsteigen.


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> aso das wusst ich nicht, das es auch was kostet^^ Ich finds furchtbar das jedes MMO mitlerweile monatliche Gebühren verlangt....



naja die server + entwicklungskosten sinken ja auch nicht


----------



## Kleito (30. Juni 2009)

Werde auf jeden Fall Aion spielen. Gefällt mir von der Grafik her sehr gut und auch das, was ich bisher vom Gameplay her gesehen hab, gefällt mir =) Mal sehen wie Aion wird


----------



## -Migu- (30. Juni 2009)

Falls ich umsteigen sollte, dann nur auf Guild Wars 2. Da ich den ersten Teil lange und intensiv gespielt habe. 

Aber im Moment hab ich sehr viel Spass in Azeroth. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das ganze WarCraft-Universum genial, die Story etc. einfach top.

@ Zadros: Warum schafft es dann Guild-Wars ohne Gebühren zu sein? Auch GW2 wird keine Gebühren haben. Nur so als Denkanstoss...


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe in Aion kaum Neuerungen gegenüber aktuellen MMOs, von daher macht es für mich - auch aus Gründen des Styles den ich nicht mag - keinen Sinn.

SW:TOR wird das nächste Langzeitprojekt und WoW ablösen, vorher ein paar SP zocken. Mass Effect oder Age of Origins und nebenbei mit meiner Gilde weiterhin Spaß haben. Na ja, vielleicht doch noch einmal Fallout 3 ne Chance geben, wenn die Welt nicht so einsam wäre...

Könnte jedoch nicht zwei MMORPGs parallel spielen, trübt wie ich finde den Geist.


----------



## Salfarion (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde definitiv auf Aion umsteigen (Beta Key sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). WoW ist doch sowieso schon im Eimer.

"Blut für Blut"!


----------



## Shockboy (30. Juni 2009)

werde aion mal antesten aber ich denke, dass ich bei wow bleiben werde


----------



## landogarner (30. Juni 2009)

wenn es iwann mal ein xx day trial gibt werd ichs mir anschauen, der komische japano/anime/schieß-mich-tot style ist schon extrem anstrengend


----------



## m0rg0th (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde Aion auf jedefall anspielen, wenn es eine Testversion gibt. Ob ich dann dafür mit WoW aufhöre kommt darauf an wie viel Spass Aion macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

AION ist meiner meinung auch wieder nur ein China grind game(nennt man die so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich werds mir trotzdem mal angucken auch  wenn ich wahrscheinlich ehh nicht wechsle


----------



## Ardir (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde aion erstmal nicht spielen weil ich den styl von aion  nicht mag (besonders der kampfstyl gefällt mir garnicht). 
Vielleicht werde ich es später mal testen. Aber inmoment gefällt mir WoW noch zu gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defausel55 (30. Juni 2009)

Sollte lieber heißen: wer von euch steigt auf AION um und kommt nach paar monaten zurückgekrochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyvan (30. Juni 2009)

Das man auch immer auf "ich mag diesen animeblabla-style" rumreiten muss.

Bei der Charerstellung hab ihr 33 Default Köpfe, 40 Frisuren zur Auswahl... und zusätzlich über 30 sliders womit man den char derart verziehen kann, das keiner mehr auf die idee kommt es wäre anime. Aber bitte.

Topic: Werde im September umsteigen... In Wow ist es doch auch eh immer nur das gleiche, zumal mir auch die heulerei und flamerei ziemlich auf die Eier geht. Die ganz eingefleischten Fans werden eh bei WoW bleiben, was ich auch gar nicht mal so schlecht finde.


----------



## Giwopti (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bleibe bei WoW, da ich in dort momentan gut zurecht komme und ich diese asiatische Grafik nicht sonderlich mag.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (30. Juni 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign xDDD

Das kannst du jetzt noch garnicht sagen, wieviele haben es bitte bei WAR oder AoC gesagt und haben es dochnicht getan ??


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wechsel wahrscheinlich nach den sommerferien zu HdRO und werd Aion antesten aber das ich denk ma ich werde dann eher bei HdRO bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> AION ist meiner meinung auch wieder nur ein China grind game(nennt man die so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



keines falls, es gibt massenhaft Quests und man muss keinesfalls grinden um maxlevel zu erreichen!


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Rheyvan schrieb:


> Das man auch immer auf "ich mag diesen animeblabla-style" rumreiten muss.
> 
> Bei der Charerstellung hab ihr 33 Default Köpfe, 40 Frisuren zur Auswahl... und zusätzlich über 30 sliders womit man den char derart verziehen kann, das keiner mehr auf die idee kommt es wäre anime. Aber bitte.



Ja danke, aber der Rest der Welt bleibt nunmal so wie sie ist


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ja danke, aber die Rest der Welt bleibt nunmal so wie sie ist



Also völlig abwechslungsreich mit den unterschiedlichsten Typen vom realistisch aussehenden Flamingo bis hin zum Krallen + Dornen übersähten Balaur.


----------



## Déromius (30. Juni 2009)

also wenn es mir gefällt (und von dem was ich bisher gesehen, gelesen hab tut es das) werde ich umsteigen da mir WoW nicht mehr soviel spaß macht wie früher.


----------



## marcloker (30. Juni 2009)

aion reizt mich irgendwie gar nicht... hab erst gedacht final fantasy hat nen neuen teil rausgebracht. das ist mir alles wieder zu kuschelig und lieb...
spiele im mom wow, aber schwenke langsam wieder zu aoc rum. das macht wieder richtig tierisch laune. ist das einzige spiel neben wow was es schafft mich da immer wieder hin zu ziehen....


----------



## Bansai2006 (30. Juni 2009)

Und ich kann nur hoffen das sich jeder EX-WoW Spieler mit einem dicken leuchtenen Pfeil auf dem Kopf Outen muss.

Ich höre eure Fraktion jetzt schon schreinen : Wie kann ich.. Wo muss ich...Wie skill ich..Wer bin ich und wenn ja wieviele....


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

ich unterdruecke den willen, "Deine Mudda" zu sagen einfach mal: jeder soll das spielen was er will, hoert auf mit eurem kindischen "wow ist cooler, nachmacher" und "wow ist ausgelutscht AION 4ever!"


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Und ich kann nur hoffen das sich jeder EX-WoW Spieler mit einem dicken leuchtenen Pfeil auf dem Kopf Outen muss.



warum? weil du als intolleranter und engstirniger Mensch alle über einen Kamm scherst und dabei die Augen vor allen zuvorkommenden und netten Menschen, die eben NICHT so aufffallen, verschließt?

Netter Versuch, aber das Spiel ist nicht Schuld am Verhalten der Menschen ... das können die Betreffenden auch ohne WoW oder ein anderes beliebiges Spiel schon ganz gut.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

> keines falls, es gibt massenhaft Quests und man muss keinesfalls grinden um maxlevel zu erreichen!



Es geht auch nicht darum WIEVIELE Quest es gibt sondern WAS für welche

In WoW hat man seit Bc wenigstens nicht NUR töte dies und sammle das

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Asia Spiele so angucke dann sehe ich nur töte 50 dieser mobs und hier auch nochmal 70 und das zieht sich durch das ganze Spiel
(ich sage jetzt nciht das WoW viel besser ist aber dort gibt es Abwechslung(und seit Wotlk VIEl Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

und man kann jetzt nicht sagen wieviel zu AION wechseln weil überlegt mal wieviele von WoW zu W.A.R wechseln wollten
und? Nichts war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(soll jetzt keine Anspielung oder ein Flame sein sind nur Fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Und ich kann nur hoffen das sich jeder EX-WoW Spieler mit einem dicken leuchtenen Pfeil auf dem Kopf Outen muss.



da wirst du aber ne Menge Pfeile sehen


@ Zadros

Ich rede nicht von Tieren, Monstern, Steinen oder Bäumen sondern von "humanoiden Charakteren"


----------



## Mitsu (30. Juni 2009)

Spiele Aion nu in der Beta und ich bin positiv überascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd auf jedenfall von Beginn an dabei sein =) Hab die CE gepreordert am ersten Tag =)


----------



## redsnapper (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich ein bis zwei Monate vor dem SCII Release wieder von WoW zu WAR wechseln (Abwechslung und so). Aktuell macht mir WoW noch ziemlich Spaß, und nochmal werde ich mit Sicherheit kein Spiel kaufen das ich eigentlich nur aus den Hypes der Community kenne (WAR zB war relativ enttäuschend insgesamt...verglichen mit den Versprechungen).


----------



## LegendaryDood (30. Juni 2009)

Aion is mir wayne...aber wenn The old Republic kommt...und es wirklich das wird,was ich davon erwarte...dann bin ich weg von wow^^


----------



## Morphblader (30. Juni 2009)

Ich fass mich zu der sache Kurz:

Ja; ich werde wechseln!!..


----------



## La Saint (30. Juni 2009)

Selbstverständlich werde ich mir auch Aion kaufen. So wie ich mir jedes andere MMORPG in den letzten Jahren gekauft habe.

Eigentlich hatte ich ja nach dieser verbuggten, contentlosen begehbaren Grafikdemo names AoC erstmal die Nase voll, aber da Aion beim europäischen Release schon ein Jahr in Asien auf dem Markt sein wird, dürfte das Risiko über den Tisch gezogen zu werden doch verhältnismäßig gering sein.

Um die Zeit zwischen zwei WoW-Addons zu füllen wird es bestimmt reichen. Und vielleicht sind Gameplay, Content und Support sogar gut genug, um eine Alternative zu WoW zu bieten. Aber das wird man erst nach dem Release sagen können.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Tieren, Monstern, Steinen oder Bäumen sondern von "humanoiden Charakteren"



Es gibt ein Dorf in dem nur Zwerge wohnen - also humanoide die wie Zwerge aussehen ... davon gibts sicher noch mehr, aber du hast Recht - die Majorität ist anime-style!

@BlizzLord

Die Story Quests haben auch viele andere Ziele als das für alle MMORPGs übliche töte, sammle ... z.B. eine Eskorte oder ein sabotieren von Kriegsgerät ohne dabei erwischt zu werden inklusive Zwischensequenzen.


----------



## Ixidus (30. Juni 2009)

etwa 25% oder mehr der deutschen spieler werden auf aion "umsteigen" und 90% von denen werden nach spätestens zwei monaten wieder zu wow zurück kehren so war es immer und wird es wohl auch immer sein


----------



## Deadwool (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bleibe vorerst bei WARHAMMER, habe AION aber im Hinterkopf, falls mir WAR mal nicht mehr packt.


----------



## zadros (30. Juni 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> etwa 25% oder mehr der deutschen spieler werden auf aion "umsteigen" und 90% von denen werden nach spätestens zwei monaten wieder zu wow zurück kehren so war es immer und wird es wohl auch immer sein



Und das Schöne dabei ist: so findet schließlich jeder irgendwann genau das Spiel, was ihm oder ihr gefällt!


----------



## churippu (30. Juni 2009)

auf jeden Fall!

die ver"casual"isierung in WoW wird imemr schlimemr, wenn man PTR News liest wird einem Angst und Bange.
AION is so Ähnlich wie Lineage von daher =o vielversprechend, und frei nach dem Motto "schlimmer als WoW geworden ist kann's ned werde."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowking (30. Juni 2009)

Verteil lieber paar Headshots in Gears of War 2 ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry sinnloses thema


----------



## baummi (30. Juni 2009)

Ich steh auch nicht so auf das Asiengepansche.Bleib lieber da wo ich bin^^


----------



## wowking (30. Juni 2009)

gell geht lieber ma nach draussen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juni 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Ich warte bis es F2P wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Informieren => dann nochmal die Aussage überdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ursprünglich hatte ich vor zu Aion zu wechseln. Da aber SWTOR angekündigt wurden ist, möchte ich nicht zu Aion und dann zu SWTOR wechseln. Also bleibe ich bei WoW um dann bei SWTOR zu landen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Juni 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Was ist Aion?!



dito

und ja, ich habe nur bis zu diesem post gelesen. *winkt zum abschied*


----------



## Shataar (30. Juni 2009)

ich werd aufjedenfall mal reinschauen was ich bisher so in der beta gesehen habe gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

> Die Story Quests haben auch viele andere Ziele als das für alle MMORPGs übliche töte, sammle ... z.B. eine Eskorte oder ein sabotieren von Kriegsgerät ohne dabei erwischt zu werden inklusive Zwischensequenzen.



Naja ich bin da lieber skeptisch wurde bei jedem Game behauptet aber gut habe das noch nicht gespielt ic hmach mir dann ein Bild von


----------



## Tony B. (30. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Informieren => dann nochmal die Aussage überdenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war darauf bezogen .. das dieses Spiel eh nur paar hundert leute spielen werden dann scheiße finden werden ... und wieder zu ihrem alten game zurückkehren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
daraus folgt : es wird F2P ... bestes beispiel dafür wie es bei aion ablaufen wird ist doch Chronicles of Spellborn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slinia (30. Juni 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja ich bin da lieber skeptisch wurde bei jedem Game behauptet aber gut habe das noch nicht gespielt ic hmach mir dann ein Bild von



Die Dichte an neuen MMOs ist super. Leiden darunter werden die Marktführer, da die Konkurrenz (vielleicht nicht viel) halt auch da ein paar User her bekommt. Ich hab mir AION vorbestellt und wenn es nichts wird, dann kann ich ja zu etwas anderem wehseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mixo (30. Juni 2009)

najo hab seit gut nem monat kein wow mehr aufm rechner... von daher steht mein wechsel erstmal fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn es nur für 1 jahr oda so sein sollte TOR oda FF14 sind reizvolle aussichten nächstes jahr.
dazu mag ich das crafting von Aion mehr da sachen auch failen können. Etwas realistischer gehalten aus meiner sicht.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (30. Juni 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Das war darauf bezogen .. das dieses Spiel eh nur paar hundert leute spielen werden dann scheiße finden werden ... und wieder zu ihrem alten game zurückkehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So wird es wohl nicht sein, da es bereits woanders erfolgreich läuft. Um es klar auszudrücken: Das Spiel ist schon seid über einem Jahr aktiv, nur in anderer Sprache.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Juni 2009)

Nein mach ich zu 100% nicht.

Wen nne Testversio nvon Aion dann irgendwann
geben wird werde ichs mal antesten ,ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Salfarion (30. Juni 2009)

Mann, ich kanns nich mehr hören "bla bla bla Asiagrinder bla bla". Wenn man keine Ahnung von dem Game hat und nicht einmal den Loginscreen gesehen hat dann einfach die ver****** ****** halten.(!) 
Wenn ihr WoW-Fanatiker seid dann bitte bleibt bei eurem Spiel. Jedesmal der selbe Scheiß. Niemanden interessiert euer "Mimimi-Asiagrinder"-Geheule.

So und wenn Raul jetzt nicht so einen guten Witz erzählt hätte, hätte ich immernoch schlechte Laune. *Lokomotivengeräusche*

/FLAME OFF

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für diesen kleinen Ausraster aber das musste jetzt mal sein.


----------



## Moorhuhnkiller (30. Juni 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum WIEVIELE Quest es gibt sondern WAS für welche
> 
> In WoW hat man seit Bc wenigstens nicht NUR töte dies und sammle das
> 
> ...



Als WoW spieler der ersten stunde muss ich jedoch sagen, dass das spiel für mich persönlich nie wieder vergleichbareren spaß gemacht hat als zu ''pre-BC zeiten'', also die Zeit die du gerade mehr oder weniger als zu gindlastig kritisiert hast. Ich denke ich spreche für viele wenn ich sage, dass WoW nie wieder so gut war wie zu jener zeit und wenn AION auch nur im geringsten den anspruch bietet, den das ''pre-BC-WoW'' damals geboten hat (und ich bin mir da bei AION mehr als sicher was das angeht), dann kann AION für jeden WoW Veteran der ersten stunde nur die beste alternative sein. Blizzard hat bei WoW zwar viel in sachen quests seit BC geändert und diese auch sicherlich zur freuden der user besser gestaltet, jedoch hat dies bis zum ersten addon gedauert und AION hat ne chance verdient dies bis dahin ebenfalls zu schaffen.


----------



## Ferethor (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habs mir vorbestellt um mal an so einen Beta-Key zu kommen.
Mal schauen wie das wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Blöde Frage: Gibts da verschiedene Server?


----------



## Zuckerl (30. Juni 2009)

Nunja, ich werd Aion mal ausprobieren, wenns nicht gut ist muss mans ja nicht weiterspielen, WoW hab ich schon vor ein paar Wochen gekündigt und der Account ist schon ausgelaufen und wird auch nicht mehr reaktiviert, Gründe gibs genug aber für mich war der Hauptgrund, dass es nichts individuelles mehr gibt und die Contenterweiterung auf unterstes Niveau geruscht ist...


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. Juni 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Das war darauf bezogen .. das dieses Spiel eh nur paar hundert leute spielen werden dann scheiße finden werden ... und wieder zu ihrem alten game zurückkehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz sicher nicht, Spellborn hat nie wirklich für Begeisterung gesorgt, Aion schon .

Tausende werden das Spiel spielen es sdheint wirklcih gelungen zu sein ich werde es auch spielen.


----------



## Flixl (30. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Tony schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das war darauf bezogen .. das dieses Spiel eh nur paar hundert leute spielen werden dann scheiße finden werden ... und wieder zu ihrem alten game zurückkehren
> ...



eben. und außerdem gibt es auch hier im westen menschen welche den asiatischen stil, mögen. ich würde viel lieber nach Japan gehen als in die USA etc. und hättest du dich mal etwas übers spiel informiert wüsstest du auch, dass sich die entwickler beim gameplay eher westlich orientiert haben, also definitiv kein asia grinder!

ps: ich werde es mir warscheinlich auch kaufen


----------



## Clubmaster (30. Juni 2009)

Werde es kaufen, meinen WoW-Account aber nicht kündigen. Bisher hat noch kein anderes MMO mich längerfristig von WoW weglocken können und nach den ganzen Reinfällen der letzten Jahre werde ich die Sache erstmal beobachten, glaube aber, dass ich in Aion den PvP-Kick bekome, den ich bei WoW vermisse, von daher werden die sehr gut nebeneinander auf meinem Rechner bestehen können. 

Das dachte ich das letzte Mal aber auch von WAR, bis ich sah', dass das Ding auf meinem Rechner einfach nicht performte, so wie ich mir das vorstelle, das sieht bei Aion schon wesentlich besser aus. Mal sehen.


----------



## Clubmaster (30. Juni 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Das war darauf bezogen .. das dieses Spiel eh nur paar hundert leute spielen werden dann scheiße finden werden ... und wieder zu ihrem alten game zurückkehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ziemlicher Schwachsinn, Aion ist eine ganz andere Schuhnummer als Spellborn, das von irgend einer Miniklitsche in Hausarbeit entwickelt wurde. Erstmal informieren bitte. Aion hat das Potential das neue Lineage zu werden und das hat in Asien zum Beispiel mehr Abonnenten als WoW und WAR zusammen.


----------



## Nebola (30. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bin gerade in der 2 Woche meiner (zwangweisen) WoW Pause und werde Spaß haben danach wieder anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. Juni 2009)

Wusste bis jetzt garn net was  Aion ist^^ habe mir mal ein Bilder Filmer etc angeschaut,,sieht nice aus nicht son Veraltete grafik von Wow.Nur mein fall ist es nicht.
der Dropss Wow ist eh solagsam weggelutscht.


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Juni 2009)

Warum sollte ich von WoW umsteigen? ach stimmt ja die community heult sich gerade mal wieder über den neuen patch aus und schon werden wieder die typischen untergangs , hate ect threads / umfragen eröffnet.

Ganz erlich die vergangenheit hat gezeigt das noch so gelobte MMO's WoW nicht das wasser reichen konnten. Warscheinlich weil die meisten nörgler dann erst wieder begreifen das aktuelle änderungen in WoW notwendig sind um wirkliche neulinge es nicht unnötig schwer zu machen wie es vieleicht noch in einer zeit von 2005 gerechtfertigt war, denn da waren die nörgler von heute ja auch noch selber neulinge. Und wenn sie ein neues MMO testen merken sie das erstmal wieder was es bedeutet ein Neuling zu sein. Der Unterschied ist nur hier das der Neuling eines neuen MMO wenigstens noch genug andere leute findet die sein schicksal mit ihm teilen um gemeinsam aufzusteigen.

Schlussendlich wird auch AION nix an der WoW Dominaz ändern, es mag noch so ein tolles spiel sein was ich garnicht anzweifel. Aber WAR & Co haben es schon vor AION gezeigt das viele wieder nach der testphase zurück kommen, weil anscheind doch nicht alles so scheiße ist wie immer gern behauptet.

Wenn mich was von WoW irgentwann abbringt wirds wohl Diablo 3 & Starcraft  2 sein. Man kann schließlich net alles zocken also werde ich wenn jene spiele da sind wow wohl nur noch gelegentlich spieln und dann abwarten was uns Blizz neues präsentiert im neuen MMO. Blizz hat mich bis Dato nie entäuscht, und patches kommen und gehn, genauso wie nerfes ect man kann es nie allen recht machen. Aber die Basis stimmt und die vermiss ich einfach bei den anderen momentan erhältlichen MMO's . Auch WAR wurde damals als WoW Killer gepriesen, klar Grafik ect alles super alles besser aber Grafik ist eben nicht alles.


----------



## Nicetale1 (30. Juni 2009)

Wens im monat nix kostet kla


----------



## Doonna (30. Juni 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Falls ich umsteigen sollte, dann nur auf Guild Wars 2. Da ich den ersten Teil lange und intensiv gespielt habe.
> 
> Aber im Moment hab ich sehr viel Spass in Azeroth.
> 
> ...



Achja GW 2 gibts ja auch noch, leider sagt NCsoft oder Arenanet fasst nix mer dazu... -.-" schlechtes marketing


----------



## Darutarn (30. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kaufen ich Aion ganz sicher wenn nicht mehr als 5euro kosten, aber ich umsteigen werde? dafür müssen ich tun paar Wochen spiele.


Rofl auf was für einer Schule warst du den?!


----------



## Krobe (30. Juni 2009)

Habe nicht alle Antworten gelesen, aber steht schon ein Release Datum fest? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich zu Aion oder SW:ToR wechseln werde aber WoW ist leider schon sehr lange nicht mehr dass Spiel, welches es früher mehr war und da ich in einer Gilde spiele, die Herausforderungen sucht und diese nur stückweise findet ist der Spaß, den WoW bieten soll leider nicht mehr sehr groß. 

Im Moment spiele ich WoW eigentlich mehr als Wirtschaftssimulationsspiel aber auf längere Zeit ist auch da die Luft raus!

Gruß


----------



## skap (30. Juni 2009)

Da ich auch einen betakey bekommen habe kann ich sagen das mir das, was ich bisher sehen konnte ausgenommen gut gefallen hat.

Es gibt einige neue Ansätze (Flügel etc.) die Abwechslung zu sonstigen mmo's bieten. Die asiatischen Einflüsse stechen nicht ins Auge was das Spiel für mich zur Alternative zu WoW macht.

MfG


----------



## Doonna (30. Juni 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich von WoW umsteigen? ach stimmt ja die community heult sich gerade mal wieder über den neuen patch aus und schon werden wieder die typischen untergangs , hate ect threads / umfragen eröffnet.
> 
> Ganz erlich die vergangenheit hat gezeigt das noch so gelobte MMO's WoW nicht das wasser reichen konnten. Warscheinlich weil die meisten nörgler dann erst wieder begreifen das aktuelle änderungen in WoW notwendig sind um wirkliche neulinge es nicht unnötig schwer zu machen wie es vieleicht noch in einer zeit von 2005 gerechtfertigt war, denn da waren die nörgler von heute ja auch noch selber neulinge. Und wenn sie ein neues MMO testen merken sie das erstmal wieder was es bedeutet ein Neuling zu sein. Der Unterschied ist nur hier das der Neuling eines neuen MMO wenigstens noch genug andere leute findet die sein schicksal mit ihm teilen um gemeinsam aufzusteigen.
> 
> Schlussendlich wird auch AION nix an der WoW Dominaz ändern, es mag noch so ein tolles spiel sein was ich garnicht anzweifel. Aber WAR & Co haben es schon vor AION gezeigt das viele wieder nach der testphase zurück kommen, weil anscheind doch nicht alles so scheiße ist wie immer gern behauptet.


Genau das ist es, erstmal abwarten und schauen was AIOn wird, da es teilweise einen ganz anderen Weg als WoW geht kann man das eig. net vergleichen...trozdem meinen viele das Spiel wird WoW ablösen. was in keinsterweise möglich ist, da WoW ein anderes System hat und viele Spieler eben dieses System bevorzugen...hin zu kommt noch einiges, doch grad keine lust aufzuzählen.


----------



## Ascían (30. Juni 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Ich werd's definitiv antesten, aber eine wirkliche Alternative zu WAR ist es nicht, da es kein RvR-Game ist. Sieht aber gut aus, und auch die Skills sind interessant!


----------



## keough (30. Juni 2009)

Bin in der Beta und hab mich sofort in das Spiel verliebt
Die Grafik ist einfach bombastisch. Höchste Einstellungen und ich laufe mit ~160 FPS rum wenn nur ein paar Leute dabei sind und in Städten mit ~80 FPS. Bei WoW dagegen ~30 FPS in Dalaran, wenn alles außer Schatten auf hoch ist.
Das ist aber eigentlich nicht das worauf es mir ankommt. Aber es ist ein nettes Feature nebenbei =)

Das Gameplay fand ich bisher echt Klasse. Schade ist allerdings, dass sich die Startgebiete so ähnlich sind. Da ich ein großer Twinker bin wird mir das wohl nach einer Weile den Spaß daran nehmen. 
Wenn es von Anfang an genug Endcontent gibt und vorallem zu Beginn schnell kleine Hotfixes nachgereicht werden, wird Aion zumindest bei mir WoW ablösen.


----------



## Morrisson (30. Juni 2009)

Aion sieht mir auch zu sehr nach Final Fantasy aus... Und was muss ich hier lesen, Old Republic kommt erst in 2 Jahren wtf? Ich heul gleich, hab eigentlich gedacht dass das demnächst rauskommt und ich endlich wieder was zum Zocken hab, WoW suckt ja nur noch, Pimmeleinfacher Content und völlig unbalancedes PvP ftw und so...


----------



## SonicTank (30. Juni 2009)

@topic:

Naa, ich werd definitiv nicht auf sowas wie Aion wechseln, evtl. mal parallel zu WoW reingucken! Es ist mir zu steril und zu asialastig..desweiteren hab ich da bisher nur Menschen oder menschähnliche Chars zu Gesicht bekommen. Kann sein das ich mich da irre, aber das war mein Eindruck der bisherigen Videos, die ich gesehen habe.

Wenn es sowas wie eine Testversion geben sollte, dann schnupper ich vielleicht mal rein, aber nur vielleicht.

@OT:

Wobei..am Anfang wär da sicher nicht so eine weinerliche Community wie sie hier seid einiger Zeit vorherrscht.. man könnte tatsächlich auf das Spiel eingehen und nicht auf die bööösen Entwickler, die eh alles falsch machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. Juni 2009)

*meld*
WoW... ist einfach langweilig geworden... kaputt gemacht^^


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Juni 2009)

keough schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist einfach bombastisch. Höchste Einstellungen und ich laufe mit ~160 FPS rum wenn nur ein paar Leute dabei sind und in Städten mit ~80 FPS. Bei WoW dagegen ~30 FPS in Dalaran, wenn alles außer Schatten auf hoch ist.



Du ich hatte auch super FPS in den Betas von WoW & Addons ^^ allgemein schlechtes argument denn die FPS und balance der server wird interessant wenns die breite masse spielt, nicht ein paar ausgewählte beta zocker.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. Juni 2009)

ich werde nicht umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werd es wie jedes mmo wenn es eine Trail gibt mal anspielen denn mmos sind sachen wo man nie weiß ob sie allgemein gut sind, oder gar einen passen (beispiel warhammer, hat im allgemeinen super wertungen bekomm, ich mag pvp habs beim Releas gezockt und nach 2 wochen keine lust mehr gehabt)

Wenns mir mehr spaß macht als wow bzw wenn ich kein mmo spiel allgemein so viel spaß macht das ich bereit bin im monat geld dafür zu zahlen, werd ich es tun, wenn nicht dann halt nicht.

Vorher zu sagen man steigt um ist im meisten fällen schwachsin ohne das man das spiel nicht gespielt hat, Somit könn höchstens die beta leute sagen "ich find das so gut ich spiel es lieber als wow" aber selbst die konten so viel ichw eiß noch nicht mal weit genug spielen um auch zu wissen ob es später noch fun macht.


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Du ich hatte auch super FPS in den Betas von WoW & Addons ^^ allgemein schlechtes argument denn die FPS und balance der server wird interessant wenns die breite masse spielt, nicht ein paar ausgewählte beta zocker.



Werde es mir auch kaufen 


Wie griegt man einen beta key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Juni 2009)

SonicTank schrieb:


> @OT:
> 
> Wobei..am Anfang wär da sicher nicht so eine weinerliche Community wie sie hier seid einiger Zeit vorherrscht.. man könnte tatsächlich auf das Spiel eingehen und nicht auf die bööösen Entwickler, die eh alles falsch machen.
> 
> ...



Kann aber nicht lange dauern xD show @ Runes of Magic & Co da warn auch schnell die heuler wieder vereint die grundsätzlich alles kritisieren wenns nicht nach der eigenen nase ging!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. Juni 2009)

Kayralol schrieb:


> Werde es mir auch kaufen
> 
> 
> Wie griegt man einen beta key
> ...



Verlosungen oder vorbestellen, z.b. bei amazon


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Juni 2009)

Kayralol schrieb:


> Werde es mir auch kaufen
> 
> 
> Wie griegt man einen beta key
> ...



Keine ahnung mich interessiert das spiel in keinster weise .


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2009)

> Mann, ich kanns nich mehr hören "bla bla bla Asiagrinder bla bla". Wenn man keine Ahnung von dem Game hat und nicht einmal den Loginscreen gesehen hat dann einfach die ver****** ****** halten.(!)
> Wenn ihr WoW-Fanatiker seid dann bitte bleibt bei eurem Spiel. Jedesmal der selbe Scheiß. Niemanden interessiert euer "Mimimi-Asiagrinder"-Geheule.



Ehh 

1. Hab ich gesagt 





> AION ist *meiner meinung* auch wieder nur ein China grind game(nennt man die so tongue.gif)



2. Die WoW-Fanatiker sollen bei ihrem Spiel bleiben aber die Aion-Fanatiker posten in ein WoW Forum okay...

Aber naja lieber gehirn ausschalten nee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salfarion (30. Juni 2009)

@Krobe: Aion erscheint am 25. September.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde es mit 2 freunden antesten, wenns uns gefällt mahen wir mal nen jahr wow pause und zocken Aion.
Aber so wies aussieht wird das ein Hammer spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn es eine Möglichkeit zum Testen gibt, werd ich diese ausnützen. Aber ganz von WoW werde ich mich nicht wenden, sofern es mir gefällt. Dafür hängen zu viele Erinnerungen und Monate der Arbeit dran.


----------



## Sydria (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mich entschlossen aufgrund meiner bisherigen Aion-Spielerfahrung definitiv mit Aion anzufangen. Ob ich deshalb gänzlich mit WoW aufhören werde steht auf einem anderen Blatt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube Aion ist eine Sache des Geschmacks, dem einen gefällt es mehr, dem anderen weniger - kommt ganz auf den Spielstil an. 

PS: Den Begriff "Umsteigen" finde ich bei Spielen eigentlich immer total unpassend. 

LG Sydria  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (30. Juni 2009)

Werd wohl bei WoW bleiben, mir macht nicht nur das Spiel spass, sondern auch die Leute darin (ok, Gilde^^) ist super....

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur wegen den Leuten Spass am Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2009)

Aion spielen? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Sollen doch andere sich als Betatester versuchen. Aber nach WoW ist meine Zielrichtung eher eine andere, wie z.B. Star Trek-Online oder Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## Figetftw! (30. Juni 2009)

spiel metin 2 ohne flügel... mehr is aion auch ent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crash_burn (30. Juni 2009)

ich werde mir aion aufjeden fall mal anschauen schaden tut es nicht mal etwas neues zu sehen und auszuprobieren.


----------



## FakeEpix (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde erstmal bei WoW bleiben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salfarion (30. Juni 2009)

@Blizzlord: Wer sagt denn, dass ich nur von dir rede? Fakt ist, dass WoWler (Und ich schäme mich nicht, dass ich es auch noch spiele atm) jedes aber auch wirklich jedes Spiel kritisieren welches nicht von Blizzard kommt. Allerdings kann keiner sagen das Spiel ist schlecht, wenn er es nichtmal ansatzweise gespielt hat geschweige denn irgendwelche handfesten Informationen hat die seine/ihre Theorie dass das Spiel ein Asiagrinder ist, untermauern.

Und warum ist solch ein Thread im WoW Forum? Hmm weil er sich vielleicht darum dreht, wer von WOW zu Aion wechselt? Bzw. wechseln würde.


----------



## Operation Wintersturm (30. Juni 2009)

Also hmm ich werde nich umsteigen bin an einen Beta Key gekommen.

Es ist naja sehr speziell dsa Gameplay liegt mir nciht so.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Juni 2009)

Aion spricht mich jetzt überhaupt nicht an. WoW wird jedoch auch von Patch zu Patch ne grössere Sch***e.
Bin am überlegen, ob es sih lohnt bis zu KotoR 3 den WAR, AoC oder den HdrO Acc zu reaktivieren. 
Naja mal schauen..


----------



## refra (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen, aber auf keinem Fall gleich meinen Acc löschen oder auf Ebay stellen oder sowas xD
Wird ja vieleicht ein Reinfall wie AoC (für mich wenigstens war es einer) ich bezweifle es zwar stark...aber wer weiss..wer weiss..
Fazit: Natürlich werd ichs mir kaufen!
mfg refra


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2009)

die meisten kommen sowieso wieder zurück.


----------



## firehawk14 (30. Juni 2009)

Auf Aion umsteigen?

Bin eher skeptisch, da ich mit Manga und Asia Spielen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und mir auch das Setting nicht zusagt. Werde wohl eher zu The Old Repulic gehen, und bis dahin Lotro spielen. 

Blizzard vergrault sich die Kunden, zumindest die jenigen die zu Classic noch gespielt haben, ich meine Fraktionswechsel für 15€? Peinlich peinlich und es heist ja WARcraft, davon merkt man kaum noch was. Kleine Kinder rumführen und dann ein Schwein names Dr-Wackel zu bekommen hat für mich wenig mit der Welt der Kriegskunst zu tun.


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Juni 2009)

ich hab m mich entschieden auf Aion umzusteigen  mein acc will ich verkaufen wow macht mir kein fun mehr nach 54unhalb jahren wurdes mir zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Juni 2009)

ich hab m mich entschieden auf Aion umzusteigen  mein acc will ich verkaufen wow macht mir kein fun mehr nach 54unhalb jahren wurdes mir zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Juni 2009)

sry für dopple und nu 3 fach post hab das as falsch gemahct  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (30. Juni 2009)

So wie es ausschaut wird Aion beim PvPrangfarmen eh nur wieder in Mobsganken enden. Zumindestens höre ich das immer mal wiederaus dem Asienraum.
Und falls sie es auch mit dieser Bescheuerten Arena versuchen, dann werde ich es mir nicht mal Kaufen. Ausprobiert habe ich es schon, und ja das ist auch nicht mein Stil viel zu Asiatisch (ok ist ja auch ein Spiel von dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

WoW macht riesen Spaß und das nächste Spiel wird bei mir eh ein Strategiespiel ^^ und Stargate Worlds


----------



## Eclypse (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm. . .

Antesten werd ichs auf jeden Fall mal. Ob ich dabei bleibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal schauen 

Aber spätestens bei GW2 werd ich Wow an den Nagel hängen (sollte es denn dieses Jahrhundert noch erscheinen)


----------



## Tontof (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mir SWToR mal angucken, weil mich schon die Filme (außer Episode 2+3) begeistert haben und die Story auch genial ist. Wenn es schlecht sein sollte, was ich nicht hoffe, spiele ich eventuell WoW weiter oder irgendwelche anderen Spiele


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bleib bei WoW, weil Aion doch auch nur die 1000 Untergangsprophezeiung ist...

Ist doch allesw von diesem Kranken spielerhersteller Ncsoft, die würden ihre Seele verkaufen um WoW vom thron zu stoßen....


----------



## Pointsdingen (30. Juni 2009)

Also Aion gefällt mir grafisch überhaupt ned. Freue mich ebenfalls auf SWTOR! Da is ne richtig gute Story hinter und außerdem gibt es da noch soviele Bösewichte, da kann nichma Blizzard mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eclypse (30. Juni 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> . . .die würden ihre Seele verkaufen um WoW vom thron zu stoßen....



welche Firma die MMORPG´s entwickelt würde das nicht tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almaron (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde auch Aion spielen nach 4 Jahren WoW wird es zeit sich was neues zu suchen udn da ich schon seid der ersten Beta spiele und mich das spiel dort schon voll überzeugt hat, freu ich mich um so mehr auf den 23 September.


----------



## Metalone (30. Juni 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Was ist Aion?!



. . . . ironie?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Juni 2009)

ich werde im spät sommer zu AION umsteigen , ich spiele zwar noch WoW nur noch auf Ps ^^ wenn AION atartet werde ich noch nicht dabei sein ^^


----------



## Cavador (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werd nicht umsteigen, gibt mir zuviele Spitzohren in dem Game. Ich warte bis SW ToR da ist und halt mich mit Offlinegames oder WoW über Wasser.


----------



## TCCR (30. Juni 2009)

Werde WOW treu bleiben und hoffen das es irgendwann einen Nachfolger dafür gibt :-)

Aber SWTOR wird definitv angetestet !


----------



## Lari (30. Juni 2009)

Angucken, dann entscheiden.
Von Videos her würde ich eher nein sagen. Dann eher GW2 oder irgendwas anderes. Ich lass mich überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (30. Juni 2009)

wird so sein wie bei War und RoM alle mekern über WoW steigen auf Aion und nach nem halben jahr ist mindestens die hälfte wieder bei wow weil es meiner meinung nach immer noch das atraktivste spiel ist. 
auch wenn alle meckern z.B. über die neuen marken und wenn der patch da is finden es auf einmal doch ale toll


----------



## Flavastulta (30. Juni 2009)

Mixo schrieb:


> dazu mag ich das crafting von Aion mehr da sachen auch failen können. Etwas realistischer gehalten aus meiner sicht.



Ja, ich würde mich auch über Realismus freuen, wenn ich einem Schneider Materialien für ca. 7000 Gold + in die Hand drücke, er mir Schuhe nähen soll und dann steht da FAIL...

Ich hab ja so meine Vorbehalte gegen asiatische Spiele, ich hab mal Silkroad Online gespielt, wenn das jemandem was sagt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass, wenn die Storyquests wirklich so gut sind, mit Zwischensequenzen etc., der Endcontent zu kurz kommen könnte... Aber abwarten und Tee trinken.

Und warum eigentlich erst mit WoW aufhören, wenn AION kommt? Warum nicht gleich aufhören, wenn es doch offensichtlich keinen Spaß mehr macht? Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## Segojan (30. Juni 2009)

Solange wie ich in WoW noch was interessantes zu tun finde, hab ich gar keine Zeit für andere Spiele. Sollte dies wider Erwarten irgendwann nicht mehr der Fall sein, werde ich wahrscheinlich ganz aufhören.

Aber ich hoffe für alle Nach-Aion-Wechsler, dass die dann wenigstens bei der Stange bleiben und, wenns denn sein muss, im Aion Forum meckern, was für ein Mist das alles sei. Nichts wäre schlimmer, als dass sie zu WoW zurückkommen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kuck mal mal ob Aion gut ist, wenn ja steig ich um


----------



## LordKlobb (30. Juni 2009)

An aion bin ich sehr interesiert.

hoffe es wird wie bei Wow oder andern (kenne nich alle mmoprg`s bei denen es das gibt^^) so einen 10 tage - Test Account.


Allerdings denk ich das es generell sehr schwer werden wird umzusteigen. WOW hat mich lange gefesselt, etlcihe Stunden in Azeroth verbracht. 

Sich komplett umzustellen und "was neues" anzufangen wird bestimmt schwer, zumal ihc im mom wieder heiter am Twinken bin und WoW mich (Fast) wieder in den Bann zieht wie Früher.


Ma Schaun, bis jetzt hat Aion jede Menge Potenzial.


----------



## Salfarion (30. Juni 2009)

Soviel ich gehört habe soll es ca. 2 Wochen nach start von Aion eine 10-Tage-Trial Version geben. Wie gesagt, das habe ich nur gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (30. Juni 2009)

mal antesten schadet nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savo3 (30. Juni 2009)

Jop Ich werd auf Aion umsteigen 
Wow  Macht mir keinen Spaß mehr
Und wenn Aion auch scheisse is Zock ich nix Bis nächstes Jahr neue Spiele Rauskommen


----------



## Twinser (30. Juni 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Und wenn Aion auch scheisse is Zock ich nix Bis nächstes Jahr neue Spiele Rauskommen



du musst ja nicht unbedingt was zocken ^^

zum thema: 
wir werden's auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren, mal schauen wie es wird


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal AoC für 7 Euro gekauft! oO

Das ist doch ok mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit! Es soll ja nochmal nachgepatch worden sein und anscheinend Spaß machen! 

Testen kostet ja (fast) nix! Und da es dann tatsächlich überlebt hat, Fehler behoben wurden und der ganze Hype drum weg ist, freu ich mich schon drauf!


----------



## RiplexPP (30. Juni 2009)

Huhu Ja ich werde wohl umsteigen
aber mal ne frage hat jmd der aion nach dem 16.06 bestellt hat also die normal edition schon seinen beta key bekommen oder weiss wann die verschickt werden? habe ihn nämlich noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Juni 2009)

sorry wegen ersten post wollte mir einen kleinen spass erlauben.
Bestimmt kaufe ich mir Aion aber habe auch das gefühl das es wie AoC wird, anfang bis Lv20 supercool, geiles Spiel.. alles dannach langweilig und uninteressant.
Beim Trial geh ich mal einfach davon aus das das Level begrenzt ist auf 10 von z.b. insgesamt 90 möglichen Level und bis Lv10 hat man grad mal ein bruchteil vom Spiel kennengelernt, was dann für ein urteil wahrscheinlich zuwenig ist. (WoW Trial kann man auch nicht mit Lv20 beeurteilen ob es ein gutes oder "drecks"spiel ist, da man ja nur ein kleinen teil davon kennt)
Sind ja auch "nur" 49 Euros die dann aufm Dachboden rumliegen neben AoC und meinen alten Spiele.
Aber einige Gildis haben Betakey und sind voll begeistert und wenn man schonmal mit paar Kumpels startet bei Aion macht es bestimmt mehr spass als alleine.


----------



## Eox (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde auf jedenfall umsteigen. Aion sieht Hammer aus, hat ein sehr schönes Kampfsystem und auch jedes Detail sieht einfach gut aus.
Dazu ist es mal was anderes als das übliche und WoW wird immer einfacher und nach 4 Jahren spielen macht es auch keinen Spaß mehr.

Ich werd jetzt das erste mal bei einer Aion Beta dabei sein. Ich freu mich schon voll das mal zu testen und mach dann auch einen Livestream davon und Videos, Bilder und sowas für meine Freunde und bekannten. Und ich denk mal nicht das es so schlecht sein kann, nach allem dem was ich gesehen und gelesen hab von dem Spiel.


@RiplexPP 
Hab meins bei Amazon gekauft und da steht jetzt bis zum 30.6 bestellen um noch für das nächste Event den Code zu bekommen.
Ich denk mal die werden die am 1. oder 2. verschicken.


----------



## Marcney (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bleibe auch bei WOW habe auch sehr viel spaß dran.


----------



## addyy09 (30. Juni 2009)

> Wer von euch steigt auf AION um?


Ach früher oder später wird doch alles tod gepatch... 
Ich spiel lieber Golf oder schach, wo sich an den regeln nichts ändern wird.


----------



## KiLLa239 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will es auch aufjedenfall ausprobieren, aber im Vergleich zu einem Game wie WoW gibt es sehr viele Aspekte die mich überzeugen müssten, schön wär's !

Ich schmunzel immernoch wenn ich an die ganzen Flamer denke, die kurz vor dem Release von WAR und AoC geschrien haben, dass WoW damit tot ist.... Ich frage mich wo die alle hin sind? Nie wieder was gehört!

Also nicht zu früh freuen und mal antesten....


----------



## Critical Pain (30. Juni 2009)

Ich evtl., kommt drauf an wie es mir in der Testphase gefallen wird.


----------



## KiLLa239 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich will es auch aufjedenfall ausprobieren, aber im Vergleich zu einem Game wie WoW gibt es sehr viele Aspekte die mich überzeugen müssten, schön wär's !

Ich schmunzel immernoch wenn ich an die ganzen Flamer denke, die kurz vor dem Release von WAR und AoC geschrien haben, dass WoW damit tot ist.... Ich frage mich wo die alle hin sind? Nie wieder was gehört!

Also nicht zu früh freuen und mal antesten....


----------



## Chéckér (30. Juni 2009)

Aion definitiv nicht, eher Stargate Worlds oder SW:Tor


----------



## MrLockexz (30. Juni 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, habs mir schon vorbestellt. Jetzt am WE erst mal wiede Beta, freu mich schon drauf . Aion ist definitiv besser als Wow, Schon alleine das char design und die Grafik.

Muss endlich mal september werden^^ (für die dies nicht wissen. Release ist am 25. September^^)


----------



## Kardark (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde es mir mal ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen wie es wird freu mich schon darauf

LG


----------



## Squadleader (30. Juni 2009)

ich find aion richtig geil.

es ist story lastiger, bietet zwischendurch immerwieder videos, hat eine geilere grafik, man kann in der luft kämpfen, und und und...

einzig ich negative was ich von nem kumpel der bei der koreanischen beta mitgemacht  hat gehört hab ist das man sehr viel farmen muss.

wenn meine kumpels auch wechseln würden würd ich sicherlich wechseln


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

HI ihrs ,          hab ne frage . Hab mir gerade Aion bei amazon.de vorbestellt.. Aber in der Email steht kein Beta code , wann grieg ich den denn ?


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

Und kann ich die Beta nur am wochenende spielen?


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

Kann mir es bitte einer beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...              
geh gleich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2009)

Squadleader schrieb:


> einzig ich negative was ich von nem kumpel der bei der koreanischen beta mitgemacht  hat gehört hab ist das man sehr viel farmen muss.


Wofür muss man viel farmen ? um Berufe zu skillen, zu questen oder um geld zu machen ?


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

Denke ma für alles ein bisschen , aber das ist ja nicht anders als in anderen mmo's

Und wann bekomme ich meinen key und ist beta immer nur wochenende ?
=)


----------



## Norjena (30. Juni 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> @ Zadros: Warum schafft es dann Guild-Wars ohne Gebühren zu sein? Auch GW2 wird keine Gebühren haben. Nur so als Denkanstoss...



Schonmal den GW ingame Store gesehen? Daher kommt deren Geld....zudem gibt Guild Wars keine kostenlosen Inhaltspatches raus wie andere kostenfplichtife MMOs, da kommen mal neue Gebiete etc für "umsonst" in GW ist es immer ein komplett neues Addon.

Zum Thema, habe Wow vor 3 Monaten gekündigt, mein Abo ist heute abgelaufen, hab mir noch nen lustigen letzten Tag gemacht da ich doch 2,5Jahre lang begeistert gespielt habe (Burning Crusade fand ich einfach...göttlich), werde am Wochende die Aion Beta weiterspielen und zu 98% werde ich direkt bei release bzw vorher mit dem Headstart anfangen.

Aion wird dann warscheinlich bis SW-TOR mein MMO bleiben, evtl Gw 2 noch aber ohne Monatsgebühren wird das nebenher laufen.


----------



## Similion (30. Juni 2009)

DaoC= fail
WAR= fail
Aion= fail?

ich warte lieber noch ein bissel bevor ich reinschaue....


----------



## Kayralol (30. Juni 2009)

Kann mir denn keiner meine 2 (!) Fragen beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ß


----------



## Najsh (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab kein Plan was AOIN ist und es ist mir scheiss egal !

Es ist Sommer und da spiele ich lieber draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (30. Juni 2009)

Ich werde höchstwarscheinlich Aion spielen, zwar macht mir WoW noch derbst viel Fun nur leider denke ich das damit bald schluss ist wenn Blizzard so weiter macht. (Damit meine ich die Dinge die sie in letzter Zeit so alles machen.)

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## Norjena (30. Juni 2009)

Similion schrieb:


> DaoC= fail
> WAR= fail
> Aion= fail?
> 
> ich warte lieber noch ein bissel bevor ich reinschaue....



Ihr müsst eines bedenken, AoC und WAR kamen beide unfertig auf den Markt, beide wurden warscheinlich aus Geldmangel mitten in der Betaphase oder sogar davor rausgeworfen.

Aion ist in Asien schon einige Monante drausen, wir werden warscheinlich schon mit der Version 1.2 oder 1.3 starten mit neuem Content sogar neuen Gebieten etc, Bugs und Lags gab es bisher so gut wie nichts, sieht man ja auch im Buffed Cast wo eingeloggt wird es steht alles voller Spieler und dennoch laggt nichts..

Was zb anscheinend negativ sein soll, wurde hier auch schon erwähnt, das töden der Mobs im Abyss (Open PvP Gebiet) gibt PvP Punkte, das von Spielern zwar auch, aber wenn man selbst von einem Spieler getöted wird gibts Punktabzug. PvP findet aber dennoch mehr als genug statt, da es oft bemängelt wird wird es vl sogar mit dem nächsten Patch schon geändert.

Ob es auf Dauer gut ist bleibt abzuwarten, getestet wird es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Jaqcis (30. Juni 2009)

Naja ich werde bei WoW bleiben.
Finde es ist zwar anders geworden, in den Jahren wo ich spiele,
aber es macht doch noch spass.
Was halt nicht mehr so ist, ist der Neuheitsfaktor, was man bei ganz unbekannten spielen hat.
Aber finde das muss nicht unbedingt sein, sofern  es sachen gibt, wo man  noch erledigen kann,
wo man noch nicht gesehen hat / bzw noch nicht hat.

Aion werde ich, wenn überhaupt, mal anprobieren und dann, meine Endgültige Entscheidung treffen.
Aber wie gesagt, ob ich es probiere, abwarten.
Grund ist der, das ich zwar sehr gerne, die Final Fantasy spiele mochte(naja die wo ich kenne),
aber mir eben die Landschaft auch zu sehr nach solchen Spielen aussieht.
Die 4 Rassen(Krieger,Magier,Späher,Priester) hören sich toll an, aber  soweit man bisher
 erfahren konnte, sind es für mich naja zu langweiliege Klassen sind. weil auf Dauer sind die 4 zu wenieg
Und wenn es blos Völker gibt(2 glaube ich bin aber net sicher) wo sich ähnlich sehen dfinde ich net so gut.
Finde auch die Wesen, wo man so gesehen hat, sehen nach den Asiatischen taschenmonstern aus(Digimon oder Pokemon heißne die glaub).
Die Geschihcte was man so liest um was sich handelt, war schon so oft da, kann sicher ein weng anders sein im Verlauf, aber vom Grunde 
gleich.


Will Aoin nicht schlecht reden, aber es hat  meiner Meinung nach, nicht Wirklich neues dabei, was die Spielewelt noch nicht so gesehen hat.
Es ist in Asien sicherlich sehr beliebt, aber es ist auch eine ganz Lebensweiße was Sie haben(genauso wie der geschmack. Sie lieben Taschenmonster).
Es wird sicherlich seine Fans hier finden.Aber das es soviel sein sollen, das  Wow untergeht, ist  zu bezweifeln.
Den bisher haben zwar die Asiaten zum Teil tollte sachen rausgebracht.Aber es sind zum Teil Spiele/Animees, wo zwar sehrbekannt und beliebt sind, dennoch
nach einem Spiel /kurzen  fortzeungsreihe beendet witrd. da dann das nächste spiel  mit anderen Inhalten kommt(wo aber ähnlich ist)(dannach einfach neues spiel. Beispiel, fast 95% der Spiele, die Animes usw.)
. Ist einfach anderen markt.
Ich für meinen Teil, will ein Spiel spielen, wo spass macht und wenn es ein Online game(mit gebühren) ist, dann sollte es , einem langristig fesseln.
Wünsche den Leuten, wo zu Aion gehen und bleiben Viel Spass mit dem neuen Game.


Lg.

S.


----------



## locke82 (30. Juni 2009)

ich werd´s auf jeden fall testen. ob ich endgültig umsteige, werde ich dann sehen.


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Jaqcis schrieb:


> Die 4 Rassen(Krieger,Magier,Späher,Priester) hören sich toll an, aber  soweit man bisher
> erfahren konnte, sind es für mich naja zu langweiliege Klassen sind. weil auf Dauer sind die 4 zu wenieg
> Und wenn es blos Völker gibt(2 glaube ich bin aber net sicher) wo sich ähnlich sehen dfinde ich net so gut.



Die 4 Klassen sind nur Grundklasse ab lvl 9 gibts ne Qeust und du wirst zur deiner "richtigen Klasse ausgebildet.

Kundschafter>Assasin (Melee/Schurkenklasse klar) oder Ranger (Bogenschütze mit Fallen und kann sich zb als Busch etc tarnen)
Krieger>Templer (der Tank in Aion) oder Gladiator(offensive Kampfmaschine mit Platte)
Magier>Beschwörer (ruft Elementare und verteilt hauptsächlich DoT Zauber und ne Menge Debuffs)>Zauberer>(standard Dmg Caster mit CC viel Schaden und hält nicht viel aus)
Priester>Kantor (Buffer und heilender Nahkämpfer (ja er macht beides)>Kleriker(der Hauptheiler in Aion)

Die Rassen...Aion besitzt einen Charaktereditor der im Moment alles dargewesene in MMOs bei weitem in den Schatten stellt, dein Cha kann aussehen wie ein Zwerg, wie das Michilinmännchen, wie ein modernes Kunstwerd oder wie Arnold Schwarzenegger..

Die Asmodier haben zudem Klauen und einen Haarschweißf auf dem Rücken sowie leuchtende Augen (zb Rot) und dunkle Haut zb Blau-Grün. Die Elyos sind eher "normal" auch auch da kannst du praktisch alles machen.

Rein von der Optik her gibt es bei weitem mehr Möglichkeiten als in anderen Spielen.

Hier zb ein kleines Video vom Cha Editor, is glaub noch älter gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten. 

Asmodier.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7IpqOemHc...=PL&index=4

Elyos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJBU9Ixp03g...PL&index=16

Edit sind sogar recht alt die Videos...es besteht die Möglichkeit praktisch alles zu ändern, selbst die Gesichtszüge.


----------



## lurchie (1. Juli 2009)

Aion vor 3 Tagen vorbestellt

Werde es antesten und falls es mir gefällt von wow auf Aion umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kumpels meinten auch dann zocken Aion zusammen falls das so gut wird, müssten uns nur einigen.

Im endeffekt heißt es von meiner Seite her Blizzard verliert zu 90% 7 Kunden^^


----------



## saganakist (1. Juli 2009)

ich denke ich steig um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maridan (1. Juli 2009)

Similion schrieb:


> DaoC= fail
> WAR= fail
> Aion= fail?
> 
> ich warte lieber noch ein bissel bevor ich reinschaue....



/sign


ich warte auch bis das Spiel sich durchgesetzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde umsteigen. Sehr geile Grafik, sehr guter Publisher, viel Spielinhalt, Bugfrei, PvP, uvm.

Ich denke Aion wird ein Kracher. Freue mich schon riesig.


----------



## Akollos (1. Juli 2009)

ich habe schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt auf aion umzusteigen
ich finde das was ich bisher von aion gesehn habe ziemlich cool
aber dennoch würd ich erstmal sagen abwarten und tee drinken. obs nich doch ein flop is,und so gut kann ich mich net davon trennen wow zu spieln weil cih da ma was erreicht habe.


----------



## Emplic (1. Juli 2009)

ganz sicher bleib ich bei wow! 

ich werd diese season gladi, bin beim raiden gut dabei und hab auch so ne menge fun am game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

!


----------



## Porthos (1. Juli 2009)

ich werde erstmal abwarten wenn aion draussen ist die ersten berichte der spieler abwarten und wenn möglich ne testversion spielen

aber die chancen stehen gut das ich auch wechsel .

immer mehr leute die ich über wow kenne oder rl kumpels die wow sonst immer gezockt haben , haben keine lust mehr auf wow


----------



## Meeragus (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall bei WoW, entweder ich spiele das weiter oder garnichts mehr. Sollte ich also mal WoW aufhören werd ich auch kein neues Spiel anfangen, hab doch nich die ganze Zeit umsonst ins WoW gesteckt und bin auch keiner der rum heult wenn was geändert wird...is halt nun mal so und ändern kann mans eh nicht (außer aufhören). Ich habe weiterhin Spaß im WoW, sollte es mal nicht mehr so sein, werd ich mir kein neues spiel kaufen...


----------



## Shinar (1. Juli 2009)

Gute Neuigkeiten: Aion wird zum Release höchstwahrscheindlich mit Version 1.5 online gehen!


----------



## Rhokan (1. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen... gibt ja bekanntlich genügend "WoW-Ablöser" die sich als Blindgänger entpuppt haben.


----------



## Ravenjin (1. Juli 2009)

auf der einen Seite ist Aion schon reizvoll, PVP Ränge etc.
auf der andern Seite wurde ich von NC Soft nicht nur einmal entäuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nascalos (1. Juli 2009)

Aion ja die Beta ist bisher sehr überzeugend... es ist alles wieder zeitaufwändiger und schwerer.... 
Tolle Grafik noch obendrein. 

Werde zum start beginnen mal sehen was draut wird.... 
Hoffe ja nur es beginnen nicht zu viel denn habt ja gesehn was die nubs "ich wills schnell" aus wow gemacht haben.

also ich kann bisher nur sagen das es anfangs auf jeden fall jede spielen wird der sich bei wow immer denkt : " alter warum nerfen die schon wieder die raidinstanz usw...."
Nach einiger Zeit werden die restlichen VIELE leute auch die schnautze von wow voll haben weil sie es sich selbst kaputt gemacht haben und keiner mehr in forem dagegen hält auf. 
dann kommen sie zu aion und verlangen nerfs ^^. 

Ja so kann ich mir das vorstellen ...

ne aber back to the topic geiles spiel bisher...


----------



## Chelrid (1. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mal schauen... gibt ja bekanntlich genügend "WoW-Ablöser" die sich als Blindgänger entpuppt haben.




genau. siehe WAR, AoC.

okay. Jedes MMO hat seine Fans und die jeweils anderen MMO-Fan versuchen das "feindliche" MMO runter zu machen. Liest man ja hier auch oft genug.

Zum Thema: Ich weiß nur das Aion ein neues MMO ist, auf das viele warten. Gelesen oder gesehen (auf Screenshots oder Videos) hab ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## healyeah666 (1. Juli 2009)

Jop, aufjedenfall. Wollte auch auf WAR umsteigen, wegen dem PvP, bin aber i-wie net zu gekommen.


----------



## Thewizard76 (1. Juli 2009)

Also um zum Thema was zu schreiben.
Ich bleibe bei WOW.

Aber was soll jetzt bei jedem neuen Spiel so ne Umfrage?
Wer geht der geht.
Und wer geht und zurück kommt das ist auch ok


----------



## _pHobos_ (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde wenn mich AION überzeugt auch mal nen wechsel machen aber das zeigt die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juli 2009)

yaime schrieb:


> definitiv Aion, da es mir langsam zu bunt in wow wird ...



ich weiß ist ausm kontext genommen aber bunt isses in aion auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde warten ob ich nen betakey bekomme und es erstmal antesten, ich glaube nichtmehr was andere sagen, muss es selbst sehen.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich wechseln, aber nicht nach sofort, ich will das spiel locker angehen, nicht erster highlvl sein und nicht oben mitspielen.

Man sieht das man in MMOs auch später gut vorankommt


----------



## Naicul (1. Juli 2009)

Naja ich werde mir hoffentlich die Beta angucken können und werde es mir dann mal reinziehen und auch kaufen,bisher gefallen mir die Videos/Screenshots/ Tests sehr gut und WoW wird immer mehr Einheitsbrei. 

PvE wird immer schlechter  1 Token für t9 etc.

und im PvP ist schon lange die Luft raus,eigentlich seit Einführung der Arena...


Hoffe das Aion,einigermaßen,meine Anforderungen erfüllt,das einzige Manko ist die leicht asiatische Grafik,aber das geht auch noch!


----------



## Fhiess (1. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Ne Umfrage wär gut, dann hätt mans übersichtlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thebambam (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab einen Beata Key

Habs angetestet....

Schönere Grafik mehr gestalltung mögich keiten bei den Chars....
Klassen mässig wurd ich natürlich sofort an WoW zurück erinnert... Magier Krieger Priester und und und...

Die Grafik ist zwar schöner aber der Comic look von WoW spricht mich mehr an... Die Quest sind ähnlich... Inis wahr ich noch keine da mit die Zeit fehlt...

Bin mir zimlich sicher das auch dies Game kein WoW killer wird ausser Blizz versauts noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malassus (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde definitiev Aion antesten, mir gefällt die Story und das mit den "gute" gegen "böse" Engel konzept. Ich bin jetzt schon sehr gespannt auf das Release und hoffe nen Betakey zu ergattern. Falls mir das Spiel dann so wie ich es erhoffe gefällt, werde ich WoW wohl nur noch nebenbei Zocken.


----------



## Nexus.X (1. Juli 2009)

Werde wohl AION fern bleiben, die Grafik liegt mir garnicht und das Handling sieht vom kurzen Blick her zu stockend und umständlich aus als das es zu reibungslosem Spielspaß kommen könnte. Aber Hauptgrund ist das ich nicht nochmal so viel Geld in etwas stecken will was dann irgendwann dank der Massensucht zu Grunde geht. 

Ich mach mich mal wieder an die Ego-Shooter, brauche nach der langen Zeit Wow mal wieder bisschen Aktion aufm Bildschirm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich gänzlich aus dem Shooter-Content (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) raus bin, gibts hier einen Kenner der mir was aktuelles und anständiges empfehlen kann? (So in Richtung: CCS, CoD, BF 1942/Vietnam/2142 ...)

Danke vorne weg (könnt auch gerne eine Pm schicken)

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarri (1. Juli 2009)

geh da auch nicht hin, 

Vote for close!


----------



## Randor2 (1. Juli 2009)

Witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab gestern mein Abo für WoW gekündigt weils einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht und es auch nicht besser wird so wies aussieht.
Naja jetzt muss nur noch der AION Beta-Key kommen dann passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (1. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Werde wohl AION fern bleiben, die Grafik liegt mir garnicht und das Handling sieht vom kurzen Blick her zu stockend und umständlich aus als das es zu reibungslosem Spielspaß kommen könnte. Aber Hauptgrund ist das ich nicht nochmal so viel Geld in etwas stecken will was dann irgendwann dank der Massensucht zu Grunde geht.
> 
> Ich mach mich mal wieder an die Ego-Shooter, brauche nach der langen Zeit Wow mal wieder bisschen Aktion aufm Bildschirm
> 
> ...



Kann dir Call of Duty 4 empfehlen. Einer der besten Shooter die ich je gespielt habe. Von der Story her zwar ein wenig kurz, aber dafür umso intensiver. Mulitplayer geht auch gut ab und es spielen verdammt viele Leute. Im Herbst soll dann der direkte Nachfolger dazu erscheinen.


----------



## Rabaz (1. Juli 2009)

Erstmal abwarten wie es WIRKLICH wird, auf Reklametexte, -videos, -screenshots etc. fall ich nicht mehr herein.

Also definitiv erstma nicht direkt kaufen, sondern wenn es in Ruhe angelaufen ist nach den ersten 15 hotfix-patches mal gucken was die Leute so sagen und dann vielleicht irgendwann mal ausprobieren.

Auf einen Tapetenwechsel hätte ich schon Bock, aber mir hängt der ganze Fantasy-Kram langsam zum Hals raus und was wirklich anderes ist Aion ja jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## alene85 (1. Juli 2009)

Also wen nicht nur die Grafik super ist sondern der Rest auchwechsle ich ebenfals zu Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

mich spricht aion nicht an....ich bleibe beim guten, alten wow.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werd mir die Beta erstmal anschauen und dann entscheiden was ich mache.
Tendiere aber zum Wechsel, da mir das was ich bisher gelesen habe sehr gefallen hat und Blizzard momentan nur noch Mist fabriziert(Patch 3.2;Fraktionswechsel;Server-Performance...).


----------



## MadRedCap (1. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Mal schauen... gibt ja bekanntlich genügend "WoW-Ablöser" die sich als Blindgänger entpuppt haben.



Das wird sicherlich der Hauptgrund sein, warum viele Leute NICHT auf Aion umsteigen.

Naja, ich lass das auch ein wenig köcheln, dann sehen wir schon, ob es sich rentiert.


----------



## Julsen11 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werds 100% sofort am 1.Tag mir holen =)  

wiso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (1. Juli 2009)

mal schauen vllt aber vllt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (1. Juli 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Falls ich umsteigen sollte, dann nur auf Guild Wars 2. Da ich den ersten Teil lange und intensiv gespielt habe.
> 
> Aber im Moment hab ich sehr viel Spass in Azeroth.
> 
> ...



Naja die Antwort ist ganz einfach GW finanziert sich über die Erweiterungen und das reicht denen um es weiter zu entwickeln und nun kommt GW 2 ich könnte es nicht jahre spielen aber spass macht GW an sich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja ich bleib auch bei meinem gewohntem / geliebtem WoW-Universum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zudem ist GW im asiatischen Raum eh Kult als DAS PvP-Game! Wie ich denke auch verdient, wer gw mal gespielt hat geht mal in die öffentlichen Arenen und beobachtet die Kämpfe derer, mit chinesischen/japanischen Zeichen, die spielen echt in Perfektion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Drago


----------



## nascalos (1. Juli 2009)

Was mann hier gleich aus der welt schaffen sollte... 

War ist erstens nicht schlecht --> geht jedoch in eine komplett andere richtung als WOw.
AoC: Naja an sich nicht schlecht ausser bugs bugs bugs bugs bugs bugs ehm und bugs

Und Aion ist von den machern wie guildwars. jedoch wird es nicht so wie guild wars nein... es wird in richtung wow gehn. 
Und wenn ich so die beta spiel wirkt es für mich jetzt schon sagen wirs so: Bugarm.
Und es haben bei diesem spiel entwickler mitgewirkt die ein Spiel entwickelt haben was viele sehr sehr viele vor wow gezockt haben ^^ nun ratet ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein nicht gw -.-)
einzig können sie es nur noch durch eines vermasseln: wenn sie Spielvorteile für Euros verkaufen.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werd sicher mal in Aion reingucken, ich hoffe, dass ich noch irgendwie in die Beta gucken kann! Der Vorteil den das Spiel hat ist, dass es schon ne zeitlang in Korea läuft und von daher schon viele Bugs behoben sein werden! Die Erwartungen sind aber nicht sehr hoch aus selbstschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke nur mal an WAR und AoC auf die ich mich sooo gefreut habe!


----------



## Door81 (1. Juli 2009)

beta gezockt - nein, werds nicht spielen. Das nächstes das nächste auf dass ich mich freu ist das star wars mmo.


----------



## nrg (1. Juli 2009)

Denkt einer der Enttäuschten das es in Aion besser wird? Das die Wiesen grüner sind und die Spieler anders als in WoW? Es gab so viele Spiele die von den Fans zu den WoW killern erhoben wurden und heute zwar kommerziell erfolgreich, aber bei weitem nicht so erfolgreich wie WoW sind.


----------



## Taksoa (1. Juli 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich auch!


----------



## iRoniQ (1. Juli 2009)

Aion WAYNED -> D III UND DIE HIMMEL WERDEN BEBEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wird gespielt! und aus keine wiederede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (1. Juli 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sollen doch andere sich als Betatester versuchen.



haben koreaner und chinesen bereits 1 jahr für uns gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Similion schrieb:


> DaoC= fail
> WAR= fail
> Aion= fail?
> 
> ich warte lieber noch ein bissel bevor ich reinschaue....



selten so gelacht *DAoC* -> Dark Age of Camelot war 5 Jahre VOR WoW einer der wegbereiter für massentaugliche MMORPG's kaum ein anderes MMORPG hat es bis dahin geschafft so viele Spieler zu halten und vor allem existiert es nun schon fast 9 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (1. Juli 2009)

da blizz es ned gebacken bekommt meinen acc wieder zu entbannen nachdem er gehackt war und in der "überprüfung" sei werd ich wow in die tonne kloppen...
Spiele jetzt schon auf den Chinesischen Servern mim englischen client, und ich muss sagend as mir Aion Taugt^^
Werde es aufjedenfall spielen, aber ned am release tag, evtl. 2 wochen später weil sonst die startgebiete voll sind und du ewig für ne quest brauchst ^^

@nrg: das graß is wesentlich dunkler und das game an sich is ma was neues find ich ^^ und macht auch mehr fun als wow, weil man da wirklich jede quest schon kennt oder zumindest einige und ich deswegen keine lust mehr aufs twinken hatte ^^

aber BTT: ich weis von freunden das sehr viele GW spieler auf Aion umsteigen und ich die community einfach besser und nich so assi wie in wow finde, klingt hard is aber so!


----------



## nrg (1. Juli 2009)

Magexe schrieb:


> und macht auch mehr fun als wow, weil man da wirklich jede quest schon kennt oder zumindest einige und ich deswegen keine lust mehr aufs twinken hatte ^^



Diese Aussage hat einer meiner alten Gilde auch gesagt als er zu AoC gewechselt ist und ein anderer als er zu WAR ist. Rat mal wo beide und einige andere die mit sind heute spielen. Die spielen wieder WoW weil ihnen die beiden anderen Spiele nicht gefallen haben. Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Argument für alle, aber viele haben sich viel Versprochen von neuen Spielen und wurden enttäuscht weil es doch nicht so war wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben.
Das kommt aber hauptsächlich davon das viele mit WoW angefangen haben und nichts anderes kennen.


----------



## Magexe (1. Juli 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Diese Aussage hat einer meiner alten Gilde auch gesagt als er zu AoC gewechselt ist und ein anderer als er zu WAR ist. Rat mal wo beide und einige andere die mit sind heute spielen. Die spielen wieder WoW weil ihnen die beiden anderen Spiele nicht gefallen haben. Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Argument für alle, aber viele haben sich viel Versprochen von neuen Spielen und wurden enttäuscht weil es doch nicht so war wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben.
> Das kommt aber hauptsächlich davon das viele mit WoW angefangen haben und nichts anderes kennen.



ich hab auch AOC gespielt, und WAR das lvl system is richtige geil in beiden spielen, macht auch spass aber es gibt in beiden Spielen so viele eingreifende bugs und besonders in WAR merkt man das an der Hardware gespart wurde...Mehr asl 50 Spieler fängt das laggen an und die FPS gehen bei jedem PC dann mit in die Kie...ansonste wär ich jetzt weiterhin bei WAR ^^ aber bei Aion sind die server gut besucht und da laggt nix (ausser das ich halt den ping unterschied zwischen China und Deutschland hab, und das is so gering) UND Aion is soweit ichs gesehn hab "Bugfrei"
Soviel dazu, du kannst die ganzen MMOs nie vergleichen weil alle vier die in dem Thema auftauchen nen anderes Publikum ansprechen...

WoW - Leute die auf die grafik stehen...leute die die Story aus WC3 mochten
AOC - Ja Conan der Barbar halt und leute die auf Fliegende körperteile stehen und Blut am Bildschirm (also eine um 6 Jahre ältere Zielgruppe als bei den anderen Games)
WAR - PVP spieler, 80% des endgames is eigentlich nur PVP(was man bei den anderen games nd sagen kann ^^)
Aion - so ziemlich 50% der GW community (da GW2 wegen Aion verschoben wurde)...und natürlich leute die Grafiken in Richtung GW mögen und die auch eine durchgehende Story-Line mögen mit zwischen sequenzen ala Single-Gameplay

Wie gesagt kannst alle games NIE miteinander direkt vergleichen, WAR wäre besser gewesen wenn da ned die HArdware scheisse wäre, AOC wäre auch cool wenns am anfang nicht übermäßig buggy gewesen wäre, und heude immer noch buggy is...ja WoW wird Casual lastig (sieht man am nächsten patch, blizzard packt jetzt alle aufs Maximum, inner sehr schnellen zeit damit alle arthas umhauen können und dann das nächste addon kommen kann) was man an den Patchnotes sieht: nurnoch ein Emblem System das man auch über Daily-Heros bekommt, die letzten sachen auf t8/t8,5 stand werden einem durch Heros und Naxx zu geworfen und ich wette Frostmourne is nen Legendary was man nach ner 2 wochen quest zsam hat...naja hf ^^
Und Aion, was kennt man schon über Aion? naja ausser das es schon bei den Chinesen und Koreanern seit nem Jahr in der Beta ist und deswegen so ziemlich Bugfrei ist, das man rumflattern kann ( ja auch das hat nen reiz) das Berufe system is was GANZ anderes als man bis jetzt gesehn hat , denk ich...und du musst eigentlich nie grinden, da du IMMER quests hast

soviel dazu ^^

edit: ja ich weis ich hab ne scheiss rechtschreibung, liegt daran das ich schnell schreibe da ich nebenher noch arbeiten muss!


----------



## RiplexPP (1. Juli 2009)

Thx Eox hab auch nochmal bei amazon geschaut jo wird wohl heut oder morgen ankommen


----------



## Werfloh (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall auch mal reinschauen, da ich WoW mittlerweile nichts mehr abgewinnen kann. 
Das was ich bisher gesehen habe gefällt mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut.

P.S.ei dem Thema wäre ein Umfrage gut gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (1. Juli 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Wofür muss man viel farmen ? um Berufe zu skillen, zu questen oder um geld zu machen ?



denke mal um sachen zu basteln, weil beruf skillen dafür gibts Work Orders, damit bekommste für die ersten 10 skillpunkte alles gestellt und je höher du kommst musste immer was vom NPC dazu kaufen und skillst so hoch...wenn du aber wirklich nen gegenstand brauchst, das kostet dann halt dementsprechend 
deswegen denke ich wegen Geld machen, aber in welchem spiel muss man das ned?
Man denke an Guild Wars...ich hab eigentlich in dem spiel nur gefarmt nachdem ich den hardmode in allen teilen frei hatte...immer schö Totenschwerter farmen (mim 55 hp monk) oder Duo Riss mit Smiter und 600HP monk, ja sowas halt ^^


----------



## Ymenia (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe bisher nicht viel von Aion gesehen, aber das was ich gesehen habe, erinnert mich an Nagrand, Duskwood, Dustwallow Marschen etc etc etc. Die Umgebungen kommen WoW mehr als nahe, das Interface erinnert an Diablo und die Charaktere die man wählen kann, wirken zu süß (die weiblichen) und sehen (von den Gesichtszügen) eigentlich alle gleich aus. Auch die Geschichte ist nicht so packend, wie ich sie nach dem Wind, der darum gemacht wurde erhofft hatte.

Meiner Meinung nicht mehr als ein schlechter Abklatsch mit einer eigenen verwaschenen Story, wenngleich die Grafik um einiges besser ist.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juli 2009)

Darutarn schrieb:


> Rofl auf was für einer Schule warst du den?!


Wahrscheinlich auf einer besseren als du... er macht immer die gleichen grammatikalischen Fehler, ergo, er setzt die Regeln nach seinem Verständnis richtig um! Bring ihm die Regeln richtig bei und er wird es beim nächsten Mal wohl besser machen. 

Aber ist natürlich klar, es kann ja nicht sein das hier auch ausländische Spieler reinschauen und dann auch noch etwas schreiben!

*Kopfschüttel*

btt:
Ich werde es mal antesten, allerdings sagt mir die Grafik momentan nicht so zu. Wenn der Rest aber Spitze ist kann ich darüber hinwegsehen. Meine WoW-Accounts werde ich trotzdem aufrecht erhalten, aschon um meine lieben Gildies nicht zurück zu lassen. Hrhrhr...


----------



## Pointsdingen (1. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> haben koreaner und chinesen bereits 1 jahr für uns gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

wer behauptet Daoc wäre "fail"-geschlagen (ja, ich fühl mich heute witzig) der hat irgendwas nicht ganz gerafft. Daoc war früher als WoW draußen. Wir (14 Kollegen und ich) sind damals nur gegangen weil wir die Story von Warcraft besser finden und Daoc nach 4 Jahren einfach langweilig wurde. So gehts mir mittlerweile bei WoW auch, aber es gibt zur Zeit nix besseres (meines Erachtens nach)


----------



## Mäuserich (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mit meinem RL-Freundeskreis (mit denen ich in WoW eine eigene Gilde habe) mal ausgiebig Aion antesten und bekomme vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen nicht-RL-Kontakt aus der Gilde auch dazu.

Ob es uns dann gefällt oder nicht wird sich zeigen, zurück zu WoW können wir immer noch.

Ich werde heute im örtlichem GameStop meine CE vorbestellen und dann mal in die Beta reinschauen.

Mal kurz meine persönlichen Pro/Contra Argumente zu Aion:

+ was man so hört anspruchsvolle / Zeitaufwändige Kämpfe auch gegen Einzelmobs
+ schöne Grafik, toller Stil
+ umfangreicher Charaktereditior (ich hoffe die Katzenohren die ich in einem Video gesehen habe gehen auch bei männlichen Chars ^^)
+ zumindest in der Anfangszeit mal was ganz neues
+ eigener Shop (ich finde das Feature einfach nur geil!)
+ viele Änderungen in WoW finden nicht ganz meine Zustimmung

- vermutlich viele "Elfen" die dank des Charaktereditors dort rumlaufen werden
- keine / wenig erfahrende Spieler in der Anfangsphase (ja ich gestehe das ich ungern 3 Stunden einen bestimmten Lehrer o.ä. suche)
- was man so hört sind einige Questbeschreibungen etwas zu undetailiert

Hoffnungen / Befürchtungen:

* PvE und PvP soll wohl völlig unabhänig von einander möglich sein und generell gut gebalanced
* hoffentlich lässt sich das Interface so schön modifizieren wie in WoW, ich mag Addons
* hoffentlich guter und fordernder PvE Content der regelmässig ausgebaut wird


----------



## Lord Kain (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann von mir sagen "auf Aion umsteigen", ist eigentlich eher schwer zu sagen. Ich werde mir das Spiel definitiv mal angucken, aber ob ich dafür mit WoW aufhöre? Hm... wahrscheinlich eher nicht^^. Erstmal gucken wies wird sieht ja vielversprechend aus. 

mfg Lord Kain


----------



## Isakara (1. Juli 2009)

Nach den neuen vorstellungen von Blizz hinsichtlich der Marken und T9 für Heros, werd ich mich dahingehend umschauen.


----------



## Iaido (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mir Aion auf jedenfall anschauen. Als Umstieg kann man es bei mir aber nicht bezeichnen, da ich mit WoW kurz nach Ulduar abgeschlossen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde es mir erstmal aus der Distanz anschauen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft so ergibt. Eventuell krieg ich ja sogar einen von 250 Betakeys ab ;P


----------



## Blakee (1. Juli 2009)

werde bei WoW bleiben, aber wenn Star Wars The old Republic rauskommt, werd ich wahrscheinlich wechseln

MfG


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Was mann hier gleich aus der welt schaffen sollte...
> 
> AoC: Naja an sich nicht schlecht ausser bugs bugs bugs bugs bugs bugs ehm und bugs
> Und es haben bei diesem spiel entwickler mitgewirkt die ein Spiel entwickelt haben was viele sehr sehr viele vor wow gezockt haben ^^ nun ratet ma
> ...



AoC hat sich was man so hört sehr viel getan.

Und NC Soft hat nicht nur Guild Wars gemacht...auch Lineage 1 und 2, daher auch die Klassen, sind teilweiße ähnlich wir dort, ist also nix von Wow abgekupfert....sondern eher umgekehrt da beide dieser Spiele deutlich älter als Wow sind. (und noch andere Spiele die bis auf Tabula Rasa teilweiße sehr erfolgreich waren/sind)

Wie auch schonmal gesagt wurde wird Aion mit der Version 1.5 erscheinen...also nix verbugt und ohne Content....

@Mäuserich oben, die Qeustbeschreibung ist nicht genau, aber man kann sich die Qeustposition auf der Karte anzeigen lassen daher wird die nicht gebraucht.
Content kommt regelmäßig gab glaub schon 3 Update mit meheren Instanzen etc, auch PvP/vE Dungeons!

@Seite Davor (Qoute) "Ich habe bisher nicht viel von Aion gesehen, aber das was ich gesehen habe, erinnert mich an Nagrand, Duskwood, Dustwallow Marschen etc etc etc. Die Umgebungen kommen WoW mehr als nahe, das Interface erinnert an Diablo und die Charaktere die man wählen kann, wirken zu süß (die weiblichen) und sehen (von den Gesichtszügen) eigentlich alle gleich aus"

Durch den Charaktereditor dürfte kein Cha dem anderen gleichen, außer es gibt vorgefetige, aus deinem süßen weiblichen Cha kannst du genausogut weine Hexe mit Hakennase und Pickeln machen....
Ansonsten bleibt abzuwarten, werde am WE Beta spielen und mir dann meine Meinung bilden, gibt paar Dinge denen ich skeptisch gegenüber stehe, aber auch wieder sehr gute.

@drunter, informiere dich mal über MMO Geschichte...Wow war bei weitem nicht die Mutter aller MMOs, NC Soft hat Jahre! davor schon mehere hunderttausende-Millionen Kunden mit Lineage 1 und 2 gehabt, Aion ist kein Wow Klon, sondern mehr oder weniger Lineage 3....

Noch was...unsere Beta Version ist nicht grade die neuste, ausm Aion Forum was uns zb zusätzlich in der Release Version 1.5 (die allerneuste ist nichtmal auf den koreanischen Servern).

Danke an Tokra.


- Englische , Deutsche Sprachausgabe + Texte
- eine vielzahl neuer quests und PvM instanzen im Low level
- High-End Raidinstanzen für die Gruppe
- Abyss instanzen, zu denen man nur zugang über keeps bekommt
- level 50 als max level mit neuen skills und neuen stigmaslots
- Klassenanpassungen
- High Grade Ausrüstungen
- mehr Anpassungen im Char-editor (Neue frisuren, Augenfarbe, beine usw. regulierbar)
- neuer RvR content ,ein RvRvE Dungeon mit bis zu maximalen 1000vs1000 spielern


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (1. Juli 2009)

Da Aion genau wie alles andere nur ein weiterer WoW oder Standard Fantasy Klon ist, nein.

Eventuell schnupper ich im Herbst mal wieder bei EvE rein.
Kommende MMORPGs die ich mir anschauen werde sind:

- Jumpgate Evolution
- Fallen Earth
- Star Wars Old Republic

SciFi, Endzeit, meine andere Leidenschaft.

WoW werd ich wohl bleiben, solange meine Gilde so bleibt wie sie ist.


----------



## Dylvan (1. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Ich bleib bei WoW - lege aber jetzt erstmal ne Sommerpause ein - und warte auf SWTOR! (Wenn die Entwickler es nicht versauen.)

Aber auf Asia-Crap, bei dem mir Flügel wachsen, hab ich kB. ^^


----------



## Sibanti (1. Juli 2009)

Was bitte soll bei Aion besser werden/sein. Bin mir sicher, das Spiel wird auch "kaputt gemault" von den Spielern bzw. wird auch nur ein Killerspiel sein, welches keinen halbwegs normalen Spieler fordern wird, die Wenigspieler, werden weiterhin heulen "zu schwer" , die Vielspieler werden weiterhin heulen "zu leicht".  
Es wird nur eine andere Verpackung sein, für bekanntes stumpfsinniges, langweiliges, - metzeln, grinden und ganken. Kämpfe, LOL, ob zu Pferd, Drachen, Motorflieger oder Raumschiff, alles der selbe Müll. Sagt mal ist euch noch nicht aufgefallen, das, wenn man ein MMORPG kennt , man alle kennt, nur eine ein wenig abgewandelte Verpackung täuscht einem vor,  etwas neues in der Hand zu halten, besonders wenn weibliche Avatare immer knapper bekleidet sind und immer Naturgetreuer werde. LOL. Weiblich, Drahtschlinge um den Bauch Rüstung = 1000, männlich, Vollpanzer Rüstung = 500. 
Dann last euch ruhig weiter verar...en.

edit: SWTOR Wunder oh Wunder ist ja mal was neues, anstelle von magisch leuchtenden/blinkenden Schwertern Laser beleuchtet, wahrlich ein Innovation. Und anstelle von Krümelmonstern, Schrotthaufen als Gegner, auch genial.


----------



## Eryas (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich guck ma ob ich mit dem Gewinnspiel hier auf buffed an einen Betakey komme. Wenn ja würde das schon sehr bei der Entscheidung helfen, da der eigene Eindruck (und keine Vorurteile) ja am meisten zählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonoXiD (1. Juli 2009)

hmm Aion hab es mir mal angesehen sieht mir zustark nach GWund LA2 naja denke werde noch bei WoW bleiben aber denke sobald ichein neues geiles game finde werde ich das zocken ! Denke mal das neue Starwars wird gut aber was ich aber auch spannend finde ist fallenearth erinntert mich stark an Fall out 3 ^^


----------



## Liathano (1. Juli 2009)

Für´s erste bleibe ich bei WoW. Ich möchte noch ein wenig die Entwicklung in Aion abwarten. Hätte ich die jetzt schon die Möglichkeit mich dort umzuschauen würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Nicorobbin (1. Juli 2009)

Star Trek online heisst das Schlüsselwort!
Wenn das gut gemacht ist sieht man mich in WoW nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dylvan (1. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Was bitte soll bei Aion besser werden/sein. Bin mir sicher, das Spiel wird auch "kaputt gemault" von den Spielern bzw. wird auch nur ein Killerspiel sein, welches keinen halbwegs normalen Spieler fordern wird, die Wenigspieler, werden weiterhin heulen "zu schwer" , die Vielspieler werden weiterhin heulen "zu leicht".
> Es wird nur eine andere Verpackung sein, für bekanntes stumpfsinniges, langweiliges, - metzeln, grinden und ganken. Kämpfe, LOL, ob zu Pferd, Drachen, Motorflieger oder Raumschiff, alles der selbe Müll. Sagt mal ist euch noch nicht aufgefallen, das, wenn man ein MMORPG kennt , man alle kennt, nur eine ein wenig abgewandelte Verpackung täuscht einem vor,  etwas neues in der Hand zu halten, besonders wenn weibliche Avatare immer knapper bekleidet sind und immer Naturgetreuer werde. LOL. Weiblich, Drahtschlinge um den Bauch Rüstung = 1000, männlich, Vollpanzer Rüstung = 500.
> Dann last euch ruhig weiter verar...en.
> 
> edit: SWTOR Wunder oh Wunder ist ja mal was neues, anstelle von magisch leuchtenden/blinkenden Schwertern Laser beleuchtet, wahrlich ein Innovation. Und anstelle von Krümelmonstern, Schrotthaufen als Gegner, auch genial.



Ich erwarte keine Innovationen, sondern dass die SW-Spielwelt mich einfängt. Ich bin SW-Fan und nur daher erwarte ich das Spiel mit Vorfreude.


----------



## Shinar (1. Juli 2009)

Können 3.5 Milionen asiatische Aionspieler irren? ;P


----------



## Ayén (1. Juli 2009)

Schließe mich den meisten an.

Nochmal so ein Fehler wie bei Age of Conan werd ich nicht machen.
Jetzt erst paar Wochen/Monate laufen lassen und auf paar Reviews von Buffed, Gamestar usw. abwarten sowie auf Videos auf Youtube.

Es ist immernoch ein Asia Game und das verbinde ich teilweise mit derben Grinds ... bin leider noch nicht in genuss eines Beta Keys gekommen aber wenn das Spiel mehr grinden wird kann ich mir gleich Rappelz installieren.


----------



## Dylvan (1. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Können 3.5 Milionen asiatische Aionspieler irren? ;P



Ja.








Ich denke, sie haben einen anderen Geschmack als wir (schau dir doch mal Asia-Grinder an!).
Es geht nicht nur um die Qs, sondern auch um den Style etc. Mir gefällt der nicht.


----------



## Visssion (1. Juli 2009)

kann ich jetz noch nich sagen, werd das spiel auf alle fälle mal testen wenns raus kommt (ode rich nen beta key bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dispair (1. Juli 2009)

heut morgen bei amazon vorbestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe nur, bei ebay werden nicht zu viele wow accs reingehauen, muss meinen noch loswerden^^


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Aion ist *KEIN GRINDER!*.

Es gibt kein einziges lvl wo man grinden muss...qeusts im Überfluss und es kommen ständig neue dazu, grade mit den neusten Updates kamen speziell für 20-25 und 45-50 massenweiße Qeusts damit sie auch niemand ausgehen und auch nach erreichen des max lvls noch genug vorhanden sind....


----------



## Spaceflyer (1. Juli 2009)

wie soll ich auf deine frage antworten, wenn ich nicht selbst weiß´, wie das spiel wird. bestes beispiel nur auf berichte zu hören ist runes of magic. da haben sich viele auf die berichte gestürzt und waren am ende enttäuscht. oder warhammer wurde als nachfolger von wow angesehen laut testberichten. war ist zwar sehr gut. konnte den hangst im stall aber nicht verjagen. ich werde mir das spiel erstmal ansehen. am besten, wenn es einen testaccount gibt. ich muss es erst spielen und dann weiß ich, was ich mache. von daher kann dir keiner sagen im mom ob er bei dem spiel bleibt oder nicht. aber testen werde ich es auf jeden fall.


----------



## KodiakderBär (1. Juli 2009)

ich persönlich vermute wird laufen wie simmer lief wo hdro angekündigt wurde schrien alle ich wechsel dahin als daoc angekündigt wurde schrien alle ich geh
dahin als war angekündigt wurde schrien alle war is coming usw und wer is immer noch ungebrochener führer im online rollenspiel? blizz mit world of warcraft:-/ sorry aber bevor ich überhaupt überlege zu wechseln muss en neues spiel wirklich gut laufen schon zuviele haben geschrien das spiel xy wow vom trohn schupsen wird und wieviele sind im vergleich zu wow kleine fische geblieben


----------



## n0rSly (1. Juli 2009)

Erst war ich bei war doch durch laggs un diese balancestörungen der klassen brachten mich über freunde zu wow nun spiele ich wow seid 3 wochen ein lvl 64 kmrieger und 19 schurke nenne ich mein eigen doch durch die änderungen AION IK KOMME UND WILL PVP 


ps.: ich finde aion braucht nen kampfschrei WAR war immer  waaaaaaaagh nur aion? überlegt mal =)


----------



## Edderkop (1. Juli 2009)

Liebe Leute lasst euch doch nicht ärgern wir wollen niemanden zwingen zu Aion zu kommen bzw sollen sie doch alle bei WoW bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich für meinen Teil habe mit WoW abgeschlossen da mir dieses Spielverhunzen nicht mehr in den Kram passte. Das war meine eigene Entscheidung und habe sie bisher nicht bereut . Im Gegenteil so war ich offen für neues und hab mal über den Tellerrand geschaut. Für mich ist Aion endlich mal eine neue Welt mit einigen neuen Möglichkeiten und ich hoffe das so wenig Leute wie möglich von WoW rüberkommen und da rumflamen. Die Beta macht sehr viel Spass und soweit ich das von Leuten höre die in China spielen macht das Endgame auch richtig Laune und die spielen wohlgemerkt mit Release Candidate 1.0. Wir in Europa bekommen zum Start Patch 1.5 was der Hammer ist was Inhalte und Quests , Instanzen etc betrifft. Also wer sich dafür interessiert soll es spielen aber wer meint das Aion oder irgend ein anderes Spiel der Zukunft ihm sein geliebtes WoW wegnimmt soll sich ma Gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte jeder soll Spass haben da wo es ihm gefällt und keiner sollte dem anderen was neiden Punkt Ende.


----------



## Verstärker (1. Juli 2009)

Ich persöhnlich hol mir das game nicht ....
mir reicht wow als mmorpg ...
außerdem sieht es nicht grade vielversprechend aus von daher...


----------



## Sephimotte (1. Juli 2009)

also ik werde es auf jeden fall mal testen.
und ik freu mich tierisch darauf.

also wow vom trohn schupsen,
mmhh ik glaube nein, es ist halt einfach WOW.
und das wird es bleiben, mal besser mal schlechter.

gegen wow habe ik nix, es macht mir auch tierischen spass, 
aber mal was anderes zocken,
was gut an wow rankommt, das währe toll.

Fazit:
erstmal testen, dann weiter sehen ^^


----------



## neo1986 (1. Juli 2009)

nää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Militiae-Templi (1. Juli 2009)

da ich dem japan-kram absolut nichts abgewinnen kann, wird wohl nur SW-The old Republic die chance haben WoW abzulösen.


----------



## Phelps023 (1. Juli 2009)

Zu 50% steig ich auf AION um. Wenn es mir nicht zusagen sollte dann geb ich das MMO spielen sowieso auf. WOW ist mir einfach zu blöd und WAR hat Performance Probleme.


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Militiae-Templi schrieb:


> da ich dem japan-kram absolut nichts abgewinnen kann, wird wohl nur SW-The old Republic die chance haben WoW abzulösen.



Es kommt eigentlich aus Korea...nur so am Rande angemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Auf SW-TOR warten wohl sehr viele....mich eingeschlossen aber das dauer noch soo lange.


----------



## Crighton (1. Juli 2009)

ich habe die chinesische beta von aion gespielt. habe zwar kein wort verstanden, aber das, was ich verstanden habe, sah nicht schlecht aus. grafik ist sehr aufwendig, aber die auswahl an mobs war etwas zu gering. habe z.b. glühwürmchen oder was das war mit lvl 1 verhauen, die gleichen mobs gab es aber mit lvl 5 oder 6 schon wieder. einziger unterschied war das lvl der mobs. hoffe das ändert sich noch.

ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach, zu wechseln, aber noch habe ich zu wenig infos darüber. habe zwar länger nicht mehr gesucht, aber ich habe noch keine infos, wie der endcontent aussehen wird. nicht dass es nach dem hochleveln bis auf ein wenig pvp nichts mehr zu tun gibt.


----------



## Nikoxus (1. Juli 2009)

was ist SW TOR??

edit:ich wechsel vlt auf aion um mal schauen wie es sichs entwickelt


----------



## Bansai2006 (1. Juli 2009)

Maridan schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> ich warte auch bis das Spiel sich durchgesetzt hat
> ...




Wenn ich sowas schon lese......


----------



## Militiae-Templi (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es kommt eigentlich aus Korea...nur so am Rande angemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok ok korrigiere auf Asia-Kram  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja es dauert noch, aber es scheint sich zu lohnen darauf zu warten...ich hab zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkbartleby (1. Juli 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> was ist SW TOR??



Star Wars - The old republic


----------



## Genickbruch (1. Juli 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kaufen ich Aion ganz sicher wenn nicht mehr als 5euro kosten, aber ich umsteigen werde? dafür müssen ich tun paar Wochen spiele.


AHA


----------



## Kersyl (1. Juli 2009)

Ich steige(klingt ziemlich komisch^^) evtl. auf dragonica um und spiele wow nur noch ab und zu


----------



## Xarri (1. Juli 2009)

scheiss Asia Grinder ...kommt mir nich auf die Pladde..

spielt so oder so keine Sau, egal wer hier was postet


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

Xarri schrieb:


> scheiss Asia Grinder ...kommt mir nich auf die Pladde..
> 
> spielt so oder so keine Sau, egal wer hier was postet





Wenn du dir ein-zwei Videos angeguckt hättest und dich mit dem Spiel ein wenig auseinandergesetzt hättest wüsstest 
du das es ganz und gar kein Asia Grinder ist. Anscheinend hast du nicht sehr viele Informationen und wolltest nur mal ein
schlauen Satz raushauen um irgendwas zu sagen.
Nur weil es in Korea entwickelt wurde ist es noch lange kein typischer Asia Grinder


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Xarri schrieb:


> scheiss Asia Grinder ...kommt mir nich auf die Pladde..



Siehe oben, es ist kein Grinder.

Ansonsten @weiter oben, was Content angeht...

Es kommt ja wie erwöhnt die Version 1.5 bei uns an, zeitgleich mit Korea oder kurz danach.

Es gibt auf lvl 50...RvR oder PvRvR Instanzen genannt...(in der Mitte isn Boss und es wird um den geknüpppelt), es gibt Open RvR (der Abgrund), eine neue RvR Instanz mit bis zu 1000! Spielern pro Seite.

Jede Menge frei laufende Weltbosse, Raidinstanzen für 24 Spieler und einige für 6er Gruppen. Usw Usw...und es kommen oft neue Inhalte. Oder auch Arena (die aber zumindest Imo nur zum Spaß da ist, gibt keine Belohnungen, wird ja vl noch mit der Zeit geändert).

Und natürlich Berufe (kein einfaches System) Qeusts usw.


----------



## Tsathoggua (1. Juli 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Kaufen ich Aion ganz sicher wenn nicht mehr als 5euro kosten, aber ich umsteigen werde? dafür müssen ich tun paar Wochen spiele.



Also das mußt du mir nochmal erklären XD


----------



## Sibanti (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion ist *KEIN GRINDER!*.
> 
> Es gibt kein einziges lvl wo man grinden muss...qeusts im Überfluss und es kommen ständig neue dazu, grade mit den neusten Updates kamen speziell für 20-25 und 45-50 massenweiße Qeusts damit sie auch niemand ausgehen und auch nach erreichen des max lvls noch genug vorhanden sind....




Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, aber wenn es doch so viel Queste geben sollte, sind es bestimmt die üblichen einen zum Kot*en bringenden, kill 10 oder 20 oder 30  oder hole 20 Felle von 100 Wölfen, bis zum abwinken.


----------



## Lari (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> eine neue RvR Instanz mit bis zu 1000! Spielern pro Seite.


Du hast doch WAR gespielt Norjena, und dann glaubst du solch eine Ankündigung tatsächlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte weiterhin mit Meinungsbildung, bis ich es selbst spielen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich spielte bereits letzten die Aion Betas und werde mit Sicherheit auch Aion weiterspielen. Ob es WoW ablößt ist mir eigentlich mehr als egal.

Meine Eindrücke von Aion sind bis jetzt zu 95% positiv, einzig die vielfalt der Gegner fehlt mir hier noch (wurde in einer andern Post schonmal geschrieben).
Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich mal Aion an zu sehen. Kampfsystem und Figurensteuerung sind gut und reagieren sehr schnell auf Spielereingaben. (HdRo hatte da mehr so den Watteeffekt m.M.) und War ist mir zu flach gewesen.
Das uns AoC vorsichtig gemacht hat (jedenfalls die die den live start mitgemacht haben) kann jeder nachvollziehen, nur hier bei Aion ist dies ja nicht gegeben da dieses Spiel schon mehr als 1 Jahr auf dem Asia Markt läuft. Auch wird es hier mit der Version 1.5 an den Start gehen. Also nix Bughunting ala AoC.

Wenn sich welche finden würden denen man sich in Aion anschließen könnte wäre ich über eine PM dankbar.

Mfg Desmo


----------



## Crowser19 (1. Juli 2009)

könnte wetten das erst viele umsteigen und wieder zurückkommen^^


----------



## boonfish (1. Juli 2009)

Aion ist in sechs Monaten wieder in der Versänkung verschwunden und 90% der "ehemaligen" WoW Spieler, die heute Aion spielen, werden wieder auf WoW umsteigen. 
Nur eine Frage der Zeit...


----------



## Darkbartleby (1. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, aber wenn es doch so viel Queste geben sollte, sind es bestimmt die üblichen einen zum Kot*en bringenden, kill 10 oder 20 oder 30  oder hole 20 Felle von 100 Wölfen, bis zum abwinken.



ist das in WoW nicht mittlerweile auch so?

zock mal Cabal, da würdest du tatsächlich das kotzen kriegen, mit lvl 125 töte 800 davon, sammel 450 hiervon...


----------



## Droyale (1. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> AION ist meiner meinung auch wieder nur ein China grind game(nennt man die so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht wirklich...


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Du hast doch WAR gespielt Norjena, und dann glaubst du solch eine Ankündigung tatsächlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schrieb ja bis zu 1000, da auch wirklich so viele mal da rein gehen glaube ich auch erst wenn ich es gesehen habe, wollte aber eben damit sagen das die Instanz nich zb auf 30 oder 50 Spieler begrentzt ist.

@oben, wie sind die Qeust denn in Wow?

Lauf nach A töde B, oder suche C (wobei man B töden) und bringe es nach D. Von ein paar lustigen Qeusts oder welche in denen mal Fahrzeuge/Riesen steuert sind 80% der Qeusts so...das is immer so, Aion hat nich mehr aber wohl auch nicht weniger Killqeusts als andere Spiele.

Über Berufe skillen bekommt man btw auch EP, zwar nicht sonderlich viel, aber man bekommt. Und es gibt eine komplett durchgehen Charakterstorie die anderen Qeust sind drumrum.


----------



## Droyale (1. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, aber wenn es doch so viel Queste geben sollte, sind es bestimmt die üblichen einen zum Kot*en bringenden, *kill 10 oder 20 oder 30  oder hole 20 Felle von 100 Wölfen, bis zum abwinken.*


WoW ist da auch nicht anders..


----------



## abe15 (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich lasse die Finger von Aion. Ich hasse Anime. Ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack...


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Also ich lasse die Finger von Aion. Ich hasse Anime. Ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack...



Der Stil ist zwar Asiatisch angehaucht, aber kein Anime, ich mag auch keine, Aion gefällt mir aber. Aber gut, jedem seine/ihre Meinung.


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

> Aion ist in sechs Monaten wieder in der Versänkung verschwunden und 90% der "ehemaligen" WoW Spieler, die heute Aion spielen, werden wieder auf WoW umsteigen.
> Nur eine Frage der Zeit...




Das glaube ich weniger.
Im vergleich zu ehemaligen "WoW-Konkurenten" ist Aion mal locker von der Grafik alleine 5 Jahre weiter.
Dazu kommt noch , dass WoW in letzter Zeit Qualität stark nachgelassen hat. Meiner Meinung kann man WoW
gar nicht mehr als mmoRPG bezeichnung, da man so ziemlich jede entscheidung die man trifft, wieder revidiert werden kann.
Rollenspiel ist das nicht, wenn man mit einer Orc Schamanin in Azeroth das Licht der Welt erblickt und eine Woche Später als 
männlicher Draenei Schamane an der Seite der Allianz seine ex-mitstreiter eins auf die Omme geben kann.

Tut mir leid, aber wie Karash auch finde ich einfach das das mystische WoW feeling einfach flöten gegangen ist.
Das ist kein Whine, ich Spiele WoW nach wie vor sehr gerne und denke auch nach wie vor das es eines der besten
Spiele immoment ist, aber es ist einfach in der letzten Zeit etwas von diesem Spiel verloren gegangen, und dass kann nun
wirklich keiner bestreiten


----------



## Xarri (1. Juli 2009)

lol wenn man diesen unsinn hier liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ini für bis zu 1000 Spieler..

schau Dir doch mal den War Dreck an....ab 40 Spielern gehen die Server doch schon kacken...

Lol aber viel Spaß im next Asia Grinder

ASIA Grinder


----------



## Rethelion (1. Juli 2009)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> ich persönlich vermute wird laufen wie simmer lief wo hdro angekündigt wurde schrien alle ich wechsel dahin als daoc angekündigt wurde schrien alle ich geh
> [...]



DAoC gab es bereits vor World of Warcraft.



Xarri schrieb:


> scheiss Asia Grinder ...kommt mir nich auf die Pladde..
> 
> spielt so oder so keine Sau, egal wer hier was postet


Informier dich doch vorher bevor du hier ganz schlau postest.


@creweana stimm ich dir zu. WoW geht immer mehr zu Grunde, nur spielen es noch soviele weil sie einfach nichts anderes aktzeptieren, bzw. weil andere Spiele einfach zu schwer sind.


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

> lol wenn man diesen unsinn hier liest smile.gif ini für bis zu 1000 Spieler..
> 
> schau Dir doch mal den War Dreck an....ab 40 Spielern gehen die Server doch schon kacken...
> 
> ...




Ich will ja hier keinen flame starten und ich bin auch kein ultra Aion fanboy, aber wenn man keinerlei information zu diesem Spiel hat
und eigentlich überhaupt nicht mitreden kann sollte man es einfach lassen.


----------



## Pfefi (1. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> weil den meisten leuten 2x monatsgebühr zu viel ist - btw. AION wird 12.99 / monat kosten



Kostet gleich viel wie wow falls du damit sagen wolltest dass es günstiger ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (1. Juli 2009)

_Also ich werde auch bei WoW bleiben._

_AION ist mir zu mainstream mäßig, da  viele kostenlose MMORPG´S so aufgebaut sind und des nix neues ist , nur das man monatliche Gebühren zahlen muss und so._

_Ich hab zu viel Zeit udn Spaß mit WoW verbracht,da wechsel ich bestimmt nicht und ich würde das auch allen anderen raten._

_Es  werden  eh  wieder   mehr  als  die Hälfte  zurückkommen  und  für  AION  Gebühren  zu bezahlen ist auch Müll._

_Also kurzum:  NEIN  ich werde nicht wechseln._

_WoW  ist  viel  geiler  aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden._

_MfG   Riddick/Dantex_


----------



## boonfish (1. Juli 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> Das glaube ich weniger.
> Im vergleich zu ehemaligen "WoW-Konkurenten" ist Aion mal locker von der Grafik alleine 5 Jahre weiter.
> Dazu kommt noch , dass WoW in letzter Zeit Qualität stark nachgelassen hat. Meiner Meinung kann man WoW
> gar nicht mehr als mmoRPG bezeichnung, da man so ziemlich jede entscheidung die man trifft, wieder revidiert werden kann.
> ...



In Bezug auf WoW bin ich exakt deiner Meinung. 
Aber das Argument der Grafik ist völlig unbedeutend. Denn im Genre der MMORPGs ist Grafik sehr egal. In MMORPGs tritt an Stelle der Grafik die Atmosphäre. Und die wurde bei WoW immer groß geschrieben. Ein Rollenspiel an sich muss den Spieler in seinen Bann ziehen und das gelingt nicht dadurch, dass der Spieler 60sek lang fliegen kann. 
Und da muss ich dir wiedersprechen; Ich denke Aion ist genau wie ehemalige "WoW-Konkurenten".


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Und da muss ich dir wiedersprechen; Ich denke Aion ist genau wie ehemalige "WoW-Konkurenten".



Kann sein, aaaber, es ist nichtmal halb so verbugt wie AoC oder WAR (eigentlich waren bisher gar keine Bugs festellbar und auch die Spieler aus China berichten über keine) und es lagt nicht(auch bei großen Schlachen nicht), und Content ist mehr als genug vorhanden.

Alle diese Dinge hatten zb WAR und AoC nicht, jetzt schon teilweiße, aber nach einem Jahr ist es zu spät wenn 70% der Kunden deswegen weg sind.

Ob Aion Wow als besten MMO ablöst bleibt abzuwarten, ich denke erstmal nicht, gib auch Dinge dir mir nicht so wirklich zusagen (zb das bekommen von PvP Ruf beim farmen der Mobs im Abgrund und das leichzeitige verlieren wenn man von Spieler getöted wird, eines von beidem hätte gerreicht).


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

> Also ich werde auch bei WoW bleiben.
> 
> AION ist mir zu mainstream mäßig, da  viele kostenlose MMORPG´S so aufgebaut sind und des nix neues ist , nur das man monatliche Gebühren zahlen muss und so.
> 
> ...




made my day.

Aion mainstream ? Du spielst WoW, und das ist ja wohl DAS mainstream game überhaupt und wo bitte hat Aion free mmorpg elemente ?




> In Bezug auf WoW bin ich exakt deiner Meinung.
> Aber das Argument der Grafik ist völlig unbedeutend. Denn im Genre der MMORPGs ist Grafik sehr egal. In MMORPGs tritt an Stelle der Grafik die Atmosphäre. Und die wurde bei WoW immer groß geschrieben. Ein Rollenspiel an sich muss den Spieler in seinen Bann ziehen und das gelingt nicht dadurch, dass der Spieler 60sek lang fliegen kann.
> Und da muss ich dir wiedersprechen; Ich denke Aion ist genau wie ehemalige "WoW-Konkurenten".




Sehe ich eher anders.
Klar ich stimme dir zu, dass die Atmosphäre bedeutend ist, aber im Vergleich hat Aion immoment mehr Atmosphäre als WoW.
Bei WoW wurde die Atmosphäre und die Lore rausgepatcht, dass ist uns beiden ja wohl klar, aber ich denke dass auch die Grafik ein
großer Atmosphäre träger ist, genau wie Musik im Spiel und Lore. Und speziell in Bezug auf Musik und Grafik liegt Aion im Bereich 
Stimmigkeit ganz weit vorne wie ich finde. Die lore ist auch 1a, nur gibt natürlich nicht so einen Umfang wie die WC3 lore, wobei du mir 
sicher auch zustimmen wirst das ein großer Teil der WoW Spieler keine lore freaks sind bzw manche davon sich gar nicht für die lore interessieren und wc3 auch gar nicht gespielt haben.


----------



## Rotel (1. Juli 2009)

http://www.aion-germany.de

Da steht alles zu Interface, Story, Betakey, PVPVE (!) und all die anderen Fragen die hier gestellt wurden.

Ich hab mir AION schon nen Weilchen vorbestellt, verfolge die Entwicklung seit Beginn. Leider komm ich einfach nicht dazu die Betaphase zu spielen, da ich zuviel um die Ohren hab und draussen zu schönes Wetter ist. Ich für meinen Teil werd AION mit Sicherheit anspielen. Denke das ist gut investiertes Geld für den Herbst/Winter, wenn in WoW noch mehr Spinner als schon jetzt unterwegs sind. Ausserdem hat mich NCSoft mit Guild Wars und Richard Garriott’s Tabula Rasa schon lange als fähige Firma überzeugt.


----------



## chinsai (1. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Troll?

Wenns ne Testversion gibt werd ichs mir mal anschauen, habe keine Lust dafür 50€ oder so auszugeben.


----------



## Podi1 (1. Juli 2009)

also wenn es ein Online Spiel gibt dass in nächster Zeit in Frage kommt dann ist es Star Trek online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

so nachdem ich das mit t9 gelesen hab rückt jetzt aion mal vor und z war ganz an die spitze!!!


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so nachdem ich das mit t9 gelesen hab rückt jetzt aion mal vor und z war ganz an die spitze!!!




ja stimmt wohl, dass man sich t9 für marken holen kann hat mir auch den rest gegeben :/


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

crewean schrieb:


> ja stimmt wohl, dass man sich t9 für marken holen kann hat mir auch den rest gegeben :/



Hm, für heroic Marken oder was? 

Wenn ja wie viele?

Edit grade selbst gelesen...wasn Schwachsinn, ok mir kanns egal sein.


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

es werden ja alle marken die in hero instanzen,naxx 10er,naxx 25er,ulduar 10er und ulduar 25er droppen durch eine marken sorte ersetzt.Das heißt es droppen in Ulduar die selben marken wie in Nexus hero zum beispiel.
Für diese Marken kann man sich dann das t9 set holen, zumindest ein paar teile davon, ob alle weiß ich nicht genau.Der preis wird nehm ich an so sein wie jetzt für t7 items, bin da aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Looklike (1. Juli 2009)

Da ich selber eh zwischen GW und WOW hin und her springe...Wird es mal Zeit für ein drittes Game^^


----------



## Ferethor (1. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, für heroic Marken oder was?
> 
> Wenn ja wie viele?
> 
> Edit grade selbst gelesen...wasn Schwachsinn, ok mir kanns egal sein.



Ne, als Belohnung für Hero-Dailies bekommste t9-Marken und die Marken für t 8,5 bekommste von den bossen in hero-inis.


----------



## Footye (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe persöhnlich einen Beta-Key hier bei unserem Lieblings-Onlinespiele-Portal zu gewinnen *schleim* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danach würde ich mich richten.. Ansonsten hoffe ich das einer meiner Kumpels einen bekommen, weil ich würds schon gerne mal "in echt sehen" und nicht bei irgendwelchen youtube-videos..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocci (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Aion definitiv spielen. Ich hab es mal ein paar Tage in der koreanischen Version angetestet und habe auch einen Preorder-Key um an den ganzen Beta-Events teil zu nehmen. Das was ich bisher gesehen habe begeistert mich jedenfalls total. Doch ich werde es ehr als Ergänzung zu WoW sehen. In WoW habe ich eine gute Gilde mit einem freundschaftlich-familiären Verhältnis und es macht zurzeit auch sehr viel Spass in Nordend. Das werde ich für Aion (vorerst) nicht aufgeben. Aber Aion wird sicher eine sehr gute Abwechslung ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tolle Aussage. Aber wie sagt man doch so schön ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.

d[-.-]b


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

Letztendlich kann man nur sagen, dass Aion garantiert nicht WoW killen wird, aber im Gegensatz zu WAR oder Hdro bestimmt mehr Spieler abgreifen wird.
Aion sieht einfach solide aus (nicht nur grafisch) .


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

Beides. Und EQ2. Und GW.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neveren (1. Juli 2009)

Ich steige um.


----------



## illdas (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe jetzt erstmal einen Betakey! zu bekommen ^^ 
Das Spiel werd ich auf jedenfall mal spielen ....denn WoW is langsam ausgelutscht und es is ma Zeit für was neues^^
Auserdem machtr Square nur geniale Spiele^^


----------



## Thug (1. Juli 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Also ich habe es schon bestellt und werde es mir definitiv ansehen, wenn es mir besser gefällt werde ich dabei bleiben.
> Ich freue mich schon sehr auf AION.
> 
> Bin allerdings auch sehr an The Old Republic interessiert.



yo bei mir das gleiche, anschauen und urteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auf Star Wars TOR  bin ich auch mega gespannt, das wird denke ich mal der knaller im nächsten jahr!


----------



## Berrid (1. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich werde das erstmal schön in Ruhe beobachten.
> 
> Nicht dass das wieder sone heiße Luft Aktion wie AoC oder WAR wird.
> 
> Sollte da was Gutes draus werden, werd ich mir das mal vorknöpfen.



So werde ich es auch handhaben.


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

Neveren schrieb:


> Ich steige um.



Ich werds auf jeden Fall auch testen, wie gesagt , es macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck


----------



## Anni®! (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werd mit 7 meiner Freunde umsteigen. Machen alle Asmodier. WoW macht nach Patch und den Bg/Arena nerfs rly kein fun mehr. Alles was ich bisher über Aion weiß, hat mich schon überzeugt. August bin ich dann in der open Beta. =) kanns kaum erwarten <3


----------



## Rofldin (1. Juli 2009)

Salfarion schrieb:


> WoW ist doch sowieso schon im Eimer.


Wow ist noch lange nicht im Eimer. es gibt halt nur ein paar idioten die meinen das die Violette und orangene farbe das wichtigste is im leben (falls einige wissen was ich meine...) wobei se dann über  den schaden der andren meckern obwohl se selbst net zocken können...

naja zurück zum Thema: ich werd bei WoW bleiben den A: ich hab keinen sonderlich guten pc was Aion denke ich mal nicht unterstütz B: Am anfang schon fliegen können in Aion? WTF? C: ich hasse diese japanische grafik..... 

wenn überhaupt dann nur zu Star Wars - The old Republic


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Aion hat mich bisher noch nicht überzeugt! Und gerade wenn ein Spiel im Focus der Öffentlichkeit steht und alle einen riesen Hype drum machen wird es meist erstmal eine Enttäuschung! Kinderkrankheiten werden erst nach Wochen wenn nicht sogar Monaten entfernt. Wenn es sich ne zeitlang hält und überwiegend positives & interessantes Feedback kommt. Wäre es durchaus mal interessant.


----------



## Naho (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zz viel Spaß an Wow und werde es deshalb auch weiter spielen


----------



## Slebbeog (1. Juli 2009)

hmm werds mir beim kumpel angucken und dann findet das hoffenlitch mehr anklang als warhammer. Ansonsten Diablo III >>>> all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Juli 2009)

auf diese verkrüppelten vögel hab ich keine lust. die können froh sein, wenn ich ihnen nicht greenpeace auf den hals hetze. ich bleib bei meinen gnomen.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Juli 2009)

Rofldin schrieb:


> Wow ist noch lange nicht im Eimer. es gibt halt nur ein paar idioten die meinen das die Violette und orangene farbe das wichtigste is im leben (falls einige wissen was ich meine...) wobei se dann über  den schaden der andren meckern obwohl se selbst net zocken können...
> 
> naja zurück zum Thema: ich werd bei WoW bleiben den A: ich hab keinen sonderlich guten pc was Aion denke ich mal nicht unterstütz B: Am anfang schon fliegen können in Aion? WTF? C: ich hasse diese japanische grafik.....
> 
> wenn überhaupt dann nur zu Star Wars - The old Republic



erstma in aion kan man erst ab lvl 10 fliegen sobald man  die haupt q  weiter macht und in einer zeremonie die flügel bekommt und aion verbrucht fast so viel wow vl nur minimla mehr und blizzard mahct wow richtig kaput wen man sich t8,5 tokens shco bei endbopssen in  hero innis farmen kan und  es soll noch dieser fraktionswechsel kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (1. Juli 2009)

Werde auch umsteigen.

Habe auch WoW Patch 3.2 getestet

Es macht leider wirklich kein Spaß mehr. Mir fehlt da mitlerweile die Herausforderung.

Bin gespannt wie sich AION entwickeln wird und werde es mir sicher zulegen.


----------



## Macaveli (1. Juli 2009)

ich mache es auf jeden fall nicht wie letztes jahr bei warhammer und kauf das spiel gleich am ersten tag, man lernt ja aus seinen fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde wahrscheinlich mal reinschauen wenn es sowas wie nen gästepass gibt oder so.
die entwickler neigen dazu immer viel zu labern und am ende kommt nix dabei raus^^


----------



## Interminator (1. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir das schon überlegt, das ich mit wow aufhören (wobei ich es jetzt schon kaum noch spiele) und mir aion holen


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aion hat mich bisher noch nicht überzeugt! Und gerade wenn ein Spiel im Focus der Öffentlichkeit steht und alle einen riesen Hype drum machen wird es meist erstmal eine Enttäuschung! Kinderkrankheiten werden erst nach Wochen wenn nicht sogar Monaten entfernt. Wenn es sich ne zeitlang hält und überwiegend positives & interessantes Feedback kommt. Wäre es durchaus mal interessant.




 ich hab bei nem kumpel aion kurz zocken könen weil der glükspilz hat nen beta key gekriegt und jedenfals ist da spiel der hammer es hällt aufjedenfall was es verspricht nicht nur die grafik sondern die story von aion find ich genial


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Rofldin schrieb:


> Wow ist noch lange nicht im Eimer. es gibt halt nur ein paar idioten die meinen das die Violette und orangene farbe das wichtigste is im leben (falls einige wissen was ich meine...) wobei se dann über  den schaden der andren meckern obwohl se selbst net zocken können...
> 
> naja zurück zum Thema: ich werd bei WoW bleiben den A: ich hab keinen sonderlich guten pc was Aion denke ich mal nicht unterstütz B: Am anfang schon fliegen können in Aion? WTF? C: ich hasse diese japanische grafik.....
> 
> wenn überhaupt dann nur zu Star Wars - The old Republic



Gz!

Fragt sich nur wer hier die Handlampe ist!

Du sagst: "es gibt halt nur ein paar idioten die meinen das die Violette und orangene farbe das wichtigste is im leben"

und du hast Recht! Weil die nämlich ihren Charakter von 0 auf 80 ziehen binnen von Tagen und dann go go go Ulduar! Sie haben von 90 % des Spiels nichts gesehen und 5 % gekonnt mit Questhelper ignoriert! Nach Ulduar rennen sie nur weil die Instanz eine "Herausforderung" darstellt! Und warum noch? Wegen Quests? Der Geschichte? Gelächter! Weil es da noch mehr tolle lila Teile gibt! 

Und wenn einer kommt und sagt: Ich will wieder mehr Geschichte in Wow! Mein Char soll wieder Aufträge kriegen! Führt Zugangsquests wieder ein!

Dann wird gleich gebrüllt weil man Angst hat Blizzard könnte tatsächlich wieder was daran ändern!

Nein keine Sorge! Wow wird zunehmend oberflächlicher werden! Und wenn es dann ausgelutscht ist, kannste dir dein DárthDéáthKillä Sith bei Star Wars erstellen!

....und genau das ist der Grund warum ich mir Star Wars wohl nicht kaufen werden......


----------



## Taegan (1. Juli 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> Ich warte bis es F2P wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Logik, dieser SAtz braucht ganz klar Logik! Diem eisten Japno games sind free, dann würde ich sie erst rechtn icht anrühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich weiß ja wie du es meintest


----------



## Shintuargar (1. Juli 2009)

Komplett von WoW wegbringen wird mich wohl auch nicht AION. Ob es ünerhaupt etwas für mich ist, sehe ich ja dann ab morgen in der Beta. Bilder, Videos und "Fanboy"- sowie "Flameboy"-Meinungen ersetzen einfach nicht das Gefühl, wenn man selbst dran sitzt. Dann muss es den Langzeittest bestehen, ob es nach einigen Monaten immer noch Spaß macht. Nicht vergessen, einige spielen hier WoW seit mehr als vier Jahren, das muss AION erstmal schaffen. Da ist bei mir persönlich die Spaßmesslatte recht hoch angesetzt, die übersprungen werden muss.


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

> a zurück zum Thema: ich werd bei WoW bleiben den A: ich hab keinen sonderlich guten pc was Aion denke ich mal nicht unterstütz B: Am anfang schon fliegen können in Aion? WTF? C: ich hasse diese japanische grafik.....



japanische grafik ?

1) kommt es aus Korea
2) hast du so viele möglichkeiten bei der char erstellung, dein charackter kann auch ein schwarzer sein oder so aussehen wie der übelst dicke zwerg aus hdro. Die grafik ist vllt asiatisch angehaucht, aber sie ist gut, was man wohl kaum bestreiten kann


----------



## Dellamorte (1. Juli 2009)

Da Aion im Endgame leider nur aus PvP-Gefechten im besteht wie zB Tausendwinter mit AK als ini, muss ich leider nein sagen. Steuerung erinnert mich viel zu sehr an ein Prügelspiel ala Tekken und konsorten. Ich muss sagen in WoW seckt bei mir mittlerweile wieder viel zuviel zeit als das ich nen Warhammerklon in nem anderen Setting zum zocken anfange. 2 Minuten zum fliegen oder wie in alten Fliegerspielen durch Ringe gleiten um schneller fliegen zu können reißen mich da überhaupt nicht vom Hocker. Grafik ist eben nicht alles^^ aber das ist nur meine meinung.
Ich schaue als Zweitspiel auf The Old Republic, erstens weils interessant klingt und weils auch mal was anderes als das ewige Fantasy-Setting ist.
In dem Sinne Fohes Flamen und Diskutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (1. Juli 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich hab bei nem kumpel aion kurz zocken könen weil der glükspilz hat nen beta key gekriegt und jedenfals ist da spiel der hammer es hällt aufjedenfall was es verspricht nicht nur die grafik sondern die story von aion find ich genial



Hört sich ja schon verlockend an aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fan davon wenn ein Spiel ganz oben steht! Es muß mir gefallen und basta! Zuviel Spieler machen das Spiel nur kaputt, das merkt man tag täglich....


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juli 2009)

> Kinderkrankheiten werden erst nach Wochen wenn nicht sogar Monaten entfernt. Wenn es sich ne zeitlang hält und überwiegend positives & interessantes Feedback kommt. Wäre es durchaus mal interessant.



AoC und WAR wurden als Betas auf den Markt geworden. Wenigstens kommt Aion in Europa als halbwegs fertiges Spiel. Wenigstens läuft die Closed Beta (letztens v 1.0xx) richtig gut, und in China ist man schon bei v 1.3. Da wird sich noch einiges tun bei Aion bis zum Release Ende September.

Ansonsten gebe ich allen Recht, die erstmal skeptisch sind, nach den Bezahlbetas von WAR und AoC. Damals wußte aber auch jeder in der Beta, dass es nicht sein kann, dass das Spiel in diesem Zustand demnächst released wird. Irgendwie klammerte man sich an die Hoffnung, dass die Entwickler eine "geheime" viel "fertigere" Version in der Hinterhand haben für den Release. War aber dann nie der Fall, was schon sehr bitter war.


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> AoC und WAR wurden als Betas auf den Markt geworden. Wenigstens kommt Aion in Europa als halbwegs fertiges Spiel. Wenigstens läuft die Closed Beta (letztens v 1.0xx) richtig gut, und in China ist man schon bei v 1.3. Da wird sich noch einiges tun bei Aion bis zum Release Ende September.




Möchte nur dazu anmerken, dass Aion mit v.1.5 einem ganz neuen Patch mit neuen Instanzen und über 100 Zusatzquest, der noch nicht mal in Korea released ist, in Europa auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (1. Juli 2009)

ich steige 100% um warte nur auf release ^^ 
beobachte das spiel schon länger wow is mir ab vorbei gegangen mittlerweile 
spiele ja seit classic jez wirs zeit auf was gutes um zu steigen und aion erfüllt meine vorstellungen!


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Da Aion im Endgame leider nur aus PvP-Gefechten im besteht wie zB Tausendwinter mit AK als ini, muss ich leider nein sagen.



Wie wärs mal mit Informieren? 
Zumindest minimal?

Version 1.5=1.3, 1.3 war der inoffizielle Name der Com, NC Soft nennt ihn 1.5.

Gibt also 3 große Updates, 1.1, 1.2 und 1.5 warum das so heißt....keine Ahnung.


----------



## _flo93_ (1. Juli 2009)

In den 1.5 Infos steht auch noch, dass 4 neue Innis hinzugefügt werden mit 1.5^^

Und ja, ich steige auch um.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Juli 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> ich steige 100% um warte nur auf release ^^
> beobachte das spiel schon länger wow is mir ab vorbei gegangen mittlerweile
> spiele ja seit classic jez wirs zeit auf was gutes um zu steigen und aion erfüllt meine vorstellungen!



wie kannst du dir sicher sein dass das spiel deine vorstellungen erfüllt wenn du es noch nie gespielt hast?
man kann sich erst ein richtiges urteil bilden, wenn man es gespielt hat.


----------



## Phelps023 (1. Juli 2009)

Ach ist AION ein reines PVP Spiel ohne PVE Inhalte??


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Juli 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Ach ist AION ein reines PVP Spiel ohne PVE Inhalte??



nein aber es gibt da was das ich sehr interressant finde pvpve das bedeutet spieler gegen spieler gegen npcs.
es gibt soweit ich weiß dungeons UND pvp


----------



## Sidious75 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bleibe bei wow,    bis  knight sof the old republic online rauskommt....... aion gefällt mir mal garnicht und kein  rollenspiel ausser vieleicht kotor online werden wow jemals  übertreffen.


----------



## Dellamorte (1. Juli 2009)

Nur als Info Für Norjena, nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Ich war selber in der Beta und über die neuen Instanzen ist schon Bekannt das welche davon Solo-Inzen sind und die anderen wie gehabt auf PvP basieren.
Hört halt einfach mit dem ganzen geflame auf, es ist einfach so das nichts wirklich neues mehr komt was man nicht schon woanders hatte. Aion ist nichts anderes als WAR mit nem anderen Setting und etwas anders aufgebaut. 
Wie gesagt Grafik ist nicht alles. Man kann eigentlich nur noch sagen, das somit jeder sich nach dem setting etwas suchen kann was ihm gefällt, sei es WOW, AoC, WAR, EQ2 und und und.........


----------



## Naithen (1. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Nur als Info Für Norjena, nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Ich war selber in der Beta und über die neuen Instanzen ist schon Bekannt das welche davon Solo-Inzen sind und die anderen wie gehabt auf PvP basieren.
> Hört halt einfach mit dem ganzen geflame auf, es ist einfach so das nichts wirklich neues mehr komt was man nicht schon woanders hatte. Aion ist nichts anderes als WAR mit nem anderen Setting und etwas anders aufgebaut.
> Wie gesagt Grafik ist nicht alles. Man kann eigentlich nur noch sagen, das somit jeder sich nach dem setting etwas suchen kann was ihm gefällt, sei es WOW, AoC, WAR, EQ2 und und und.........



zitat: "Aion ist nichts anderes als WAR mit nem anderen Setting und etwas anders aufgebaut.". ...völliger Unsinn!!! 
Klar hat jeder seine persönliche Meinung, was auch sehr gut ist, aber, das ganze so zu verallgemeinern und somit vill sogar anderen das Spiel madig machen ist mehr als primitiv. Genauso wie diese Aussage!
Sicher kupfert jeder was von jedem ab ect. ABER, es bringen doch immer wieder ein paar Spieleschmiden etwas neues heraus, und aion ist definitiv etwas neues und spannende und nur empfehlenswer.
also lasse bitte solche kommentare.


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Nur als Info Für Norjena, nicht mit Steinen werfen wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.



Weder sitze ich im Glashaus noch werfe ich mit Steinen, ich korrigiere nur Vorurteile die einfach nicht stimmen, ich rede das Spiel nicht künstlich gut, ich behaupte nicht das es ein Wow Killer wird.

Aion hat mit WAR übrigens soviel zu tun wie Guild Wars mit Van Hellsing.....die Spiele sind komplett anders, nicht nur die Grafik und die Story, die ganze Welt, das Gameplay...das sind Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Mr.Harper (1. Juli 2009)

Ich nicht. Ich werd auf Jumpgate evolution umsteigen !


----------



## Duath (1. Juli 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich war selber in der Beta und über die neuen Instanzen ist schon Bekannt das welche davon Solo-Inzen sind und die anderen wie gehabt auf PvP basieren.


Woher hasz du die tollen Infos?


----------



## SireS (1. Juli 2009)

Rheyvan schrieb:


> Das man auch immer auf "ich mag diesen animeblabla-style" rumreiten muss.
> 
> Bei der Charerstellung hab ihr 33 Default Köpfe, 40 Frisuren zur Auswahl... und zusätzlich über 30 sliders womit man den char derart verziehen kann, das keiner mehr auf die idee kommt es wäre anime. Aber bitte.
> 
> Topic: Werde im September umsteigen... In Wow ist es doch auch eh immer nur das gleiche, zumal mir auch die heulerei und flamerei ziemlich auf die Eier geht. Die ganz eingefleischten Fans werden eh bei WoW bleiben, was ich auch gar nicht mal so schlecht finde.



Blizzard macht geile Spiele und Wow ist nicht umsonst Klassensprecher der MMO's^^ . Aber nach 3 Jahren Wow freue ich mich auf Aion. Mir gefällt der Style und in Korea und China ist es schon ein Riesenerfolg, deshalb ist quasi ausgeschlossen, daß es ein Reinfall wie Aoc zu Release wird (wobei sich aoc inzwischen echt gemausert hat und ein richtig tolles game geworden ist).

Allein beim Soundtrack im Startgebiet von Aion macht mich kribbelig, von der Grafik ganz zu schweigen. Ich kanns kaum erwarten und freu mich auf den MMO-Herbst.

LG
Sires


----------



## Ráypower (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werd erstmal die Test und Anfagszeit abwarten wie Aion so läuft und wie stabil die Server sind ; wie viele buggys im Game sind etc abwarten dss kann mann ja immer so schön von diversen Stellen erfahren wenn geflamt wird...ooooh Server für 5 std down etc.....vom Style her gefällt mir Aion total endlich mal eine anständig optik...allerdings werde ich mir Wohl oder übel ein neues Inet besorgen müssen wenn ich denk wie es bei WoW ab und an laggt ( ok 80 % daran sind von Blizzard wegen den assi p2p netzwerk das zu klein für 25er ini´s ist) Weiss einer schon in etwa die Inet anforderungen von Aion oder kann wer was zu den Servern sagen? (ok dass ist glaub ich noch etwas zu früh aber villeicht ist ja einer mit "Insider Wissen" unter euch^^)


----------



## Coldblood25 (1. Juli 2009)

Wo hab ich den seinen Bruder schon mal gesehn? ^^

http://eu.aiononline.com/images/galleries/...ium-800x493.jpg


----------



## Kankru (1. Juli 2009)

Werd Aion anspielen, schauen wie sehr WoW abhängig ich bin und dann abwarten.
Warhammer hats für mich net geschafft, Age of Conan auch net, HdRO ist ne Option für mich!
Ma abwarten was das Spiel mit sich bringt!


----------



## Yoh (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich werds mir jedenfalls anschauen...WoW wird langsam einfach nur öde und schon allein die Tatsache das Blizzard einen nun zum 3v3 und 5v5 spielen zwingt, sagt mir das das game einfach nur den Bach runtergeht atm...


----------



## Vrocas (1. Juli 2009)

Aion?


----------



## Feremus (1. Juli 2009)

ich steige auf aion um habe mir sogar die ce vorbestellt . wow hat sehr viel spass gemacht und ich kann nicht behaupten das das spiel schlecht war . an dieser stelle ein danke an blizz das sie wow so interessant gemacht haben und viel erfolg an sie weiterhin . für mich ist wow leider nicht mehr interessant und daher mein umstieg .


----------



## Ferethor (1. Juli 2009)

Bei mir lädt/installiert es grade. Morgen 21:00 Uhr werd ich wohl wissen, ob ich wirklich umsteige.
Hab mich grad mit meinem DK eingeloggt in WoW und mir war einfach nur noch langweilig, schade allerdings... .


----------



## mommel (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde AION wie jeden anderen "Wow-Killer" spielen. 
Schnell auf Maxlevel und dann mal schaun was da so geht.
Und wenn 3.3 dann nichts rausreisst, wer weiss....
Optisch ist es ja schon mal nice, spielt sich auch ganz nett aber mal schaun wie es ist wenns fertig ist.


----------



## SicVenom (1. Juli 2009)

also umsteigen kann ich ja nicht^^
aber wenn es eine 10 tage probeversion gibt und ich danach mehr als nur ein "joa" als fazit geben kann, werde ich es mir anschauen. allerdings auch nur wenn die kosten nicht all zu hoch sind...
denn als schüler der aktiv viele musikfestivals besucht und seine lieblingsbands unterstützt will ich nicht nochmal den selben "fehler" wie bei wow machen =)

greetz


----------



## Novola (1. Juli 2009)

also ich werde definitiv umsteigen. ich werde auch morgen aktiv mit closed beta spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man kanns sich ja vorbestellen bei amazon aber naja die haben keine keys mehr


----------



## Vrocas (1. Juli 2009)

gibts da auch rassen wie Orc?
Hab ein Video zum gameplay gesehen und nur Menschen gesehen... Wenn das der Fall ist, dann nein danke


----------



## SicVenom (1. Juli 2009)

es gibt nur 2 seiten und zwar gut und böse, allerdings sind die möglichkeiten zur char gestalltung riesig! du kannst mit hilfe der vielen parameter (genau) das erstellen was du willst^^

edit: schau mal in einer der buffedshows von april /mai, da wird ein wenig in der charerstellung rumgespielt


----------



## Vrocas (1. Juli 2009)

Aha, also auch Orcs oder einfach nur Menschen mit anderen gesichtszügen?


----------



## Norjena (1. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Aha, also auch Orcs oder einfach nur Menschen mit anderen gesichtszügen?



Wenn Asmodier Menschen sind(Klauen an an Händen und Füßen sowie einen langen Haarschweif auf dem Rücken)...du kannst dir nen Asmo machen..grüne Haut und breit wie 2 LKWs....oder ein Michilin Männchen...alles möglich. Du kannst zwar keinen "Orc" machen denn es gibt nur 2 spielbare Rassen, du kannst aber einen Cha machen der einem Orc ähnlich sieht, oder einem Zwerg, oder Elf...alles möglich mehr oder weniger.

Gibt genug Videos dazu auf Youtube zb. (einige davon sind alt gibt in zwischen mehr Möglichkeiten)


----------



## SicVenom (1. Juli 2009)

kannst wirklich alles einstellen
das was du mit dem gesicht machen kannst (5-10 parameter) kannst du auch mit körperproportionen etc machen. zB: machst du für einen orc die schultern/körper breiter, grüner und im gesicht etwas grimmiger. so wie DU dir den orc halt vorstellst.


----------



## Vrocas (1. Juli 2009)

wow, klingt interessant, ist das auch ein pay2play? Wäre ziemlich schade wenn ja...


----------



## SicVenom (1. Juli 2009)

dazu weiß ich leider nix^^ in japan(?) läuft das über: zahle für das was du spielst, also pro minute oder stunde


----------



## -Azurak- (1. Juli 2009)

Kann man da auch 10 Tage testen oder so?


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> Kann man da auch 10 Tage testen oder so?



Nicht direkt, da es ja für Europa in der Betaphase ist gibt es keine Trialkeys (kommt am 25.Sep bei uns in die Läden). Du könntest aber das Spiel vorbestellen und beim nächsten Beta Event (dies isses zu spät das geht nachher um 21Uhr los) mitmachen, wenns dir nicht gefällt könntest du wieder stornieren...ist zwar im Grunde ne Verarschung aber es geht.
Alternativ kannst du für 5 Euro nen Preorderkey kaufen (falls noch verfügbar) dann kannst bei der Beta mitmachen, die 5 Euro bekommst du später wenn du das Spiel kauft wieder gutgeschriebn ist also nicht teurer.

Oben, das Spiel wird ca 12,99 Euro im Monant kosten, also wie Wow/WAR etc, bei Abo über 3-6Monate warscheinlich billiger. Ob die asiatische BEzahlmethode (pro Stunde soundsoviel) bei uns kommt ist glaub nicht bekannt...für die meisten wäre es aber dann teurer.

Ihr könnt evtl am Wochende im Aion Forum hier vorbeischauen, hab vor das ganze genauer zu beschreiben sowie Screens und falls ich es hinbekomme vl sogar ein paar kurze Videos dazu stellen.


----------



## Ingerim (2. Juli 2009)

Werd es aufjeden fall spielen und wenn es mich komplett überzeugt auch WoW aufhören da in WW mitlerweile alles nur noch lächerlicher wird ich mein Fraktions Umwandlung kommt jetz bald, dann kannnste dir T9 Teile für normale Badgets kaufen die du ab patch 3.2 durch die Dayli Heros bekomsmt und im Kolloseum.

@Norjena naja es wird sicher nen 10 Tage Trial Key geben aber auch erst um eingies später nach den release bei uns hier. War ja bei WAR auch so.


----------



## Sin (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm naja, man muss ja nicht direkt umsteigen, der vorteil bei solchen Spielen ist ja, dass man einfach erstmal das Abo beenden kann und wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, einfach wieder wechseln kann.

Ich spiel ja auch in verschiedenen Rhythmen WoW, War, Hdro und demnächst Aion. Jedes Spiel hat halt seinen Reiz, aber auf dauer wird es mir persönlich in einem Spiel zu langweilig. Und momentan ist es bei WoW zumindest so, dass man nach einem Monat den Content gesehen hat, und von diesem Instanz Recyling aka Naxx 10er, 25er, Ulduar 10er, 25er, halte ich eh nichts. Spätestens wenn man den 10er geschafft hat hat man alles gesehen. Ob der boss nu 30mio leben hat oder 60mio ist jacke wie hose, und da es mir eh egal ist ob mein Hunter nun 5k dps fährt oder 6k, jage ich auch nicht jedem Item hinterher.


----------



## Darkdamien (2. Juli 2009)

ich werd nicht wechseln aber hab meinen wow acc trotzdem gestern erstmal gekündigt, macht mir im moment nach 2,5 jahren einfach keinen spaß mehr. (keine angst ich erstell keinen eigenen thread in dem ich flame wie scheisse alles war und von wem ich mich alles verabschiede xD)

rückkehr aber nicht ausgeschlossen ;-)


----------



## Turican (2. Juli 2009)

AION umsteigen

warum sollte ich auf ein deutlich schlechteres Spiel umsteigen?


----------



## alene85 (2. Juli 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> AION umsteigen
> 
> warum sollte ich auf ein deutlich schlechteres Spiel umsteigen?




Also @Turcian ich kann deinen aussage nicht verstehen, ich habe jetzt fast drei jahre wow gespielt für mich gabs kein anderes online rollenspiel aber *aion* ist finde ich auch wens manchen nicht gefällt einen würdige wowo konkurenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



p.s. wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> AION umsteigen
> 
> warum sollte ich auf ein deutlich schlechteres Spiel umsteigen?



bevor du etwas schlehct machst soltest du dich ma besser über eine sache informieren das führt sonst nur zu vorurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyla (2. Juli 2009)

Ich steige zu 100% auf AION um... WoW reizt mich derzeit nicht mehr so wirklich :/


----------



## Thaocy80 (2. Juli 2009)

ich


----------



## DeusExMachina (2. Juli 2009)

mal schaun... warte ewig schon auf "Darkfall"... muss sich entwickeln, ansonsten sehe ich keinen grund zu wechseln^^


----------



## ayanamiie (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hab fr freitag nen betakey bis montag da werd ich durchzocken umsoviel zusehen wie möglich danach entscheidet sich wie ich verbleibe ob wow oder aion.

Bin spieler erster generation in wow hab eigendlich alle events mitgemacht vieles war damals nich toll aber wir haben damit gelebt inzwischen wirds ja wie ihr wisst immer schlimmer wow wird einfach langweilig.

Daherhoffe ich das aion mich aus den socken haut und wenn nicht starcrfat2 kommt ja auchnoch ^^ ist zwar auch von blizz aber ich liebe starcrfat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arxit (2. Juli 2009)

Was ich gelesen habe,soll da kaum PVP stattfinden.

War so das einzige,was netagive bewertet wurde.
Lieber auf Star Wars oder Stargate warte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

Arxit schrieb:


> Was ich gelesen habe,soll da kaum PVP stattfinden.
> 
> War so das einzige,was netagive bewertet wurde.
> Lieber auf Star Wars oder Stargate warte
> ...



Die einen sagen dass sie nicht wechseln weil Aion ein PvP-Spiel ist, die anderen sagen da wäre kein PvP und finden sie schlecht xD



Vrocas schrieb:


> wow, klingt interessant, ist das auch ein pay2play? Wäre ziemlich schade wenn ja...


Zum Glück wird es ein p2p-Spiel.
F2P-Spiele haben meist eine schlechtere Qualität und werden von allen möglichen negativen Spielern überschwemmt, da es nichts kostet und somit der Account auch nichts wert ist. Und ein Spiel mit Items-Shops oder sonstigem will ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gnarak (2. Juli 2009)

Umsteigen .. nein, sicher nicht auf AION. Dafür macht mir WoW noch immer zuviel Spass.


----------



## Phelps023 (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werd auf SWTOR umsteigen. AION soll ein Grinder sein meinten meine Freunde die diese Beta Spielen.


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Ich werd auf SWTOR umsteigen. AION soll ein Grinder sein meinten meine Freunde die diese Beta Spielen.




So wie WoW ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zacke666 (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> So wie WoW ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein grinder hab mal aus Blödheit Silkroad online gespielt ja gute animationen kampfart super aber in damals 70 lvl genau 20 quests ca der rest mobs hauen mobs hauen mobs hauen,das ist grinden "schauder"


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

zacke666 schrieb:


> Ein grinder hab mal aus Blödheit Silkroad online gespielt ja gute animationen kampfart super aber in damals 70 lvl genau 20 quests ca der rest mobs hauen mobs hauen mobs hauen,das ist grinden "schauder"



Ja und ? was macht man in WoW ? entweder man Grindet Mobs in instanzen oder man Grindet mobs um Gold zu kriegen ob da nun ne Daily dahinter steckt die man seit 3 Wochen Grindet oder nur das reine Grinden kommt aufs selbe Raus. 

Aion hat mehr als genug Quests und es werden bis zum Release sicherlich noch weitere dazu kommen , alleine der letzte Patch hat 100 weitere gebracht weil NC Soft in der Level Range nen Defizit sah.


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2009)

Was macht man bei diesen Quests? Questmobs grinden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grinden bedeutet, dass man ohne "Quest-Verpackung" Mobs haut, um vorwärts zu kommen.
Und das macht man in WoW nicht. Wie es in AION aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Phelps023 (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Ja und ? was macht man in WoW ? entweder man Grindet Mobs in instanzen oder man Grindet mobs um Gold zu kriegen ob da nun ne Daily dahinter steckt die man seit 3 Wochen Grindet oder nur das reine Grinden kommt aufs selbe Raus.
> 
> Aion hat mehr als genug Quests und es werden bis zum Release sicherlich noch weitere dazu kommen , alleine der letzte Patch hat 100 weitere gebracht weil NC Soft in der Level Range nen Defizit sah.



Sag ich ja Grinder Game. Bzw. ja WOW ist auch ein Grinder seit TBC zumindest!


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja Grinder Game. Bzw. ja WOW ist auch ein Grinder seit TBC zumindest!



WoW war auch vorher schon ein Grinder.


----------



## Raiden2x (2. Juli 2009)

Mal sehn, ob ich nen Beta key bekomm. dann ma antesten.
Wenns überzeugt, is der WoW Acc schon so gut wie gekündigt^^


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Was macht man bei diesen Quests? Questmobs grinden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach dann gehst du also nie inis ? Und ne Daily als Quest zu bezeichnen is wohl auch mehr als nur ironie es ist genauso Stupide wie ohne ne Quest zu Grinden.


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

So gesehen ist jedes Spiel ein Grindergame, da es letztenendes immer ums töten von Mobs oder das aufsammeln von Items geht^^


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Juli 2009)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir Aion anschauen; allerdings denke ich nicht, daß ich lange dabei bleiben werde. Das liegt nicht daran, daß ich Aion keine Chancen einräume, sondern weil ich einfach fantasy- und level-müde bin. Dennoch hoffe ich, daß Aion ein sehr starker Konkurrent für WoW wird, der "ambitionierten" Spielern und eventuell gar der RP-Gemeinde (zu der ich nicht gehöre) eine neue Heimat bietet. Eine Quasi-Monopol-Stellung ist immer schlecht; "Nischen-Produkte", die auf ihre jeweilige Zielgruppe zugeschnitten sind und nicht in einem unausgegorenem Mischmasch wie meiner Meinung nach derzeit WoW enden, machen den Markt interessanter.
Persönlich freue ich mich derzeit auf gleich zwei dieser "Nischenprodukte": "JG:E" sowie "Black Prophecy". Vielleicht findet eines der beiden Spiele ja die Balance zwischen "Hardcore"- und "Casual"-Tauglichkeit. Immerhin ist die Zielgruppe für Space-Combat-Sims wesentlich kleiner, so daß hoffentlich der Hype ausbleibt, der den Erfahrungen mit WoW nach eine Kundschaft anzieht, die für ein MMO nicht gerade förderlich ist.


----------



## Randor2 (2. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So gesehen ist jedes Spiel ein Grindergame, da es letztenendes immer ums töten von Mobs oder das aufsammeln von Items geht^^



Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt halt nur die Frage ob man inteligent oder nur stupide "grindet". Und bei WoW is leider nicht mehr viel inteligentes übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen freu ich mich dass in etwas mehr als 11 Stunden das Beta event losgeht bei dem ich mir Aion ausgiebig anschaun kann.

(WoW Abo is schon gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, vollkommen egal eigentlich wie Aion wird...WoW macht halt keinen Spaß mehr)

Gruß Randor


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So gesehen ist jedes Spiel ein Grindergame, da es letztenendes immer ums töten von Mobs oder das aufsammeln von Items geht^^


 
wow ist auch ein grind game bis du lvl 80 bist klopst du mobs sammelst q items ... ab 80 sammelt man hero marken für rüssi oder waffen wie beim argenturmturnier und den hero marken händlern  das war in classic wow so und es heute noch so nur das in classic keine heros gab sondern man stundenlang  mobs killn gegangen ist um g zu bekommen den dailys gabs auch net  diablo guild wars warhammer  all diese gemaes bassieren auf dem selben genre wo für mich nur die welt und geschichte anders sind


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön das wenigstens einer verstanden hat worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Ach dann gehst du also nie inis ? Und ne Daily als Quest zu bezeichnen is wohl auch mehr als nur ironie es ist genauso Stupide wie ohne ne Quest zu Grinden.


Ja natürlich. Aber wer sagt WoW ist ein Grinder, weil man sich durch Mobs prügelt um sein jeweiliges Ziel erreichen, der kann nicht sagen, dass irgendein anderes MMO kein Grinder ist.
Ich mein mir ist es vollkommen egal. Ich seh WoW nicht als Grinder Spiel an. Silkroad ist für mich ein Grinder, Rappelz ist ein Grinder. Was Aion wird weiß ich nicht.

Und zum Thema intelligent verpackt:
Die Questreihe, die in der Drachenöde Ende mit dem Filmchen zwischendurch... sehr schön.
D.E.H.T.A.... sehr schön.
Die Questreihe, bei der sich nachher ein Priester die Klippe runterstürzt, weil er nicht durch deine Hand sterben will... sehr schön.

Wie sieht es bei Aion aus? Wie sehen die Quests/Questreihen dort aus?


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Aber wer sagt WoW ist ein Grinder, weil man sich durch Mobs prügelt um sein jeweiliges Ziel erreichen, der kann nicht sagen, dass irgendein anderes MMO kein Grinder ist.
> Ich mein mir ist es vollkommen egal. Ich seh WoW nicht als Grinder Spiel an. Silkroad ist für mich ein Grinder, Rappelz ist ein Grinder. Was Aion wird weiß ich nicht.



Darum gehts ja nicht ich sage lediglich das jedes MMO auf seine weise ein Grinder ist. und mal ehrlich schau dir an was man teilweise an Mats in TBC und Wotlk ergrinden muss .


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Juli 2009)

Azashar schrieb:


> Was ist Aion?!



Hey, das wollte ich schreiben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bleib bei WOW - Freunde.

Wenn die gehen, gehe ich auch. Allerdings offline. Oder wieder zu Herr der Ringe


----------



## Jaqcis (2. Juli 2009)

Da ich nun, bei nem Kumpel zuschauen durfte, kann ich nochmals sagen: DEFINITIV NEiN, zu Aion.
Es ist nix neues(Spreche aus Erfahrung, haben schon sehr viel gesehen )
Weder die Geschichte(wo von verschiedenen Spielen/Animees/Büchern etwas hat),
noch die  Wesen /Tiere(Manche sehe aus wie die Pokemom, Digimon wo Asiaten sehr mögen.)
Noch die Landschaft(Naja so Spektakulär sieht seh net aus und erinnert mich auch aus mix aus versch. Spielen.)
Es wird sicher seine  Fans finden, das will ich nicht bestreiten, aber es hält sich in grenzen(was den deutschen bzw weltmarkt)
betrifft(Alle Asiatischen Spiele/ Animees, haben ja was gemeinsam).
Aber Aion wird sich nicht durchsetzen gegen WOW(so wie warscheinlich wow in Asien nicht all zu weit kommt).
Jeder soll aber das Spielen was einem zusagt, den würde jeder das gleiche tun wäre es doch auch langweillieg.


Carinos

S.


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei Aion aus? Wie sehen die Quests/Questreihen dort aus?



Aion ähnelt da Wow, Zwischenseqeunzen etc wie zb in Guild Wars gibts oft und so Zeugs, ohne Qeusts grinden kann man zwar, muss man aber nicht, gewisse Dingen farmen sollte man ähnlich wie in Wow.

Es gibt eine durchgehende Storyline, sozusagen die "Primärqeust" die sich komplett durchzieht, alle anderen Qeusts sind eben alltägliches und bauen drum rum auf.

Wenn Wow kein Grinder ist dann ist auch Aion keiner, wer sagt Wow ist ein Grinder muss auch zu Aion sagen es sei ein Grinder. (wie zu Warhammer, Herr der Ringe, AoC etc auch)


----------



## Mentor of Gorgonnash (2. Juli 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> @ Zadros: Warum schafft es dann Guild-Wars ohne Gebühren zu sein? Auch GW2 wird keine Gebühren haben. Nur so als Denkanstoss...



Weil GW jeden Contentpatch über die Läden vertreibt, WoW dagegen kostenlos abdated. omg


----------



## Ellesime (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Aion auf jeden Fall weiter bei der Beta für mich auf Herz und Nieren durchleuchten da ich von WoW bzw das was aus WoW und der dazugehörigen Community geworden ist,immer mehr entäuscht bin.Fakt ist das ich auf jeden Fall unvoreingenommen da ran gehe auch wenn das nach über 4 Jahren WoW garnicht so einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erster Eindruck vom Spiel beim letzten Betaevent war alles Andere als schlecht aber denoch bin ich nicht der Meinung dass man jetzt schon von einer Konkurrenz für WoW sprechen kann bzw überhaupt sollte.Immerhin ist Aion noch in der Beta also schaut es euch selbst an,bildet euch llieber euer eigenes Urteil,wartet den Launch ab und dann sehen wir weiter.
In der WoW Beta im Jahre 2004 hätte sicher auch niemand erwartet dass das mal solche Wogen schlägt.


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Daherhoffe ich das aion mich aus den socken haut und wenn nicht starcrfat2 kommt ja auchnoch ^^ ist zwar auch von blizz aber ich liebe starcrfat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau, der Erfolg schmälert das Ansehen. Vor WoW hatte Blizzard noch einen absolut guten Ruf. Mit Star Craft, Warcraft und Diablo 3 absolute Meilensteine, welche noch immer gespielt werden. Welches andere Studio kann das von sich behaupten? 

Ist das alles vergessen? 

Gibt es eine unsichtbare Schwelle, bei welcher ein kreatives Studio zu einem macht- und geldgeilen Teufelskonzen mutiert? So böse wie Microsoft, Sony, Fiat oder vielleicht sogar das Syndikat freier Tankstellen?

Sitzen bei NC nur lustige Menschen, die nach dem harten aber glücklichen Arbeitstag noch schnell im nächsten Waisenhaus Geschenke verteilen während böse Blizzardmitarbeiter sich weiter konspirieren, um auch dem letzten total verblödeten Déâthknîght den Spaß zu verderben?

Ab wie vielen Abonnenten werden NC Mitarbeiter diese Waisenhäuser vergessen?


----------



## Alkazaba (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab die Aion Beta in Korea gezoggt und bin begeistert. Ich werd wohl das Game wechseln sobald es rauskommt. 

greetz Alka


----------



## Kelthoras (2. Juli 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> @ Zadros: Warum schafft es dann Guild-Wars ohne Gebühren zu sein? Auch GW2 wird keine Gebühren haben. Nur so als Denkanstoss...



GuildWars ist kein MMO - und das hat nicht einmal was damit zu tun, irgendwie auf der Begrifflichkeit/der Definition von "MMO" 'rumzureiten. GW ist genauso wenig ein MMO wie Diablo 2, und das aus denselben harten Gründen..."nur 'mal so als Denkanstoss"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mentor schrieb:


> Weil GW jeden Contentpatch über die Läden vertreibt, WoW dagegen kostenlos abdated. omg



Das ist aber nicht der Grund, sondern vielmehr, dass die GW-Betreiber nicht dieselben laufenden Kosten haben wie ein MMO-Betreiber - die ganzen Serverkosten fallen nicht an! Aus demselben Grund war/ist halt auch Diablo 2 ohne zusätzliche Gebühren spielbar (ebenso wie es Diablo 3 sein wird). Das bißchen Lobby-Server-Betreiben wird als Serviceleistung einfach mit übernommen, ist aber durch den Verkauf locker gedeckt.

Und es ist tatsächlich so, dass GW 2 nun endlich eine persistente Welt wie bei jedem anderen MMO bekommen soll - und damit tatsächlich zu einem MMO werden würde, aber da sie weiterhin keine monatlichen Gebühren erheben wollen, wird es ein Bezahlkonzept wie bei den ganzen jetzt schon im Umlauf befindlichen F2P-MMOs werden (oder sowas ähnliches). Denn eines wird es 100%ig nicht: eine dauerhafte Leistung, die ArenaNet den Spielern Monat für Monat schenken wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Wer von euch steigt auf AION um?



Ich nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

Kelthoras schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht der Grund, sondern vielmehr, dass die GW-Betreiber nicht dieselben laufenden Kosten haben wie ein MMO-Betreiber - die ganzen Serverkosten fallen nicht an! Aus demselben Grund war/ist halt auch Diablo 2 ohne zusätzliche Gebühren spielbar (ebenso wie es Diablo 3 sein wird). Das bißchen Lobby-Server-Betreiben wird als Serviceleistung einfach mit übernommen, ist aber durch den Verkauf locker gedeckt.



Das ist falsch, Arenanet hat bereits erwähnt warum sie keine Monatsgebühren verlangen und warum es auch mit GW2 nicht so sein wird.

Mit dem instanzierten hat es wenig zu tun, das frisst genauso Hardware wie eine offene Welt (wäre dem nicht so würde Wow ja wohl kaum unter "derzeit keine Instanz Verfügbar" leiden). Guild Wars ist zudem sehr sauber programmiert damit so gut wie kein Datenmüll abfällt, das hält die Kosten gering.

Dazu kommt, keine kostenlose Contenpatches, alles muss gekauft werden, und der Ingamestore, die ganzen Extradinger wie zb Charakteränderung, extra Charakterplätze etc, damit wird das Geld verdient. Es genügt der Firma, sie wächst, keine Mitarbeiter gehen und die Spieler zufrieden....

Auch in GW2 wird es über den Store keine Dinge geben die aktiven Einfluss auf das Spiel haben....also keinen Itemshop.


----------



## Ascalonier (2. Juli 2009)

Wen ich ein Beta-Key nicht bekomme werde ich auch nicht zu Aion umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die Katze im Sack will ich nicht kaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Dann schau dir halt die 5std korea trail an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (2. Juli 2009)

reinschauen: ja, ausprobieren: ja ... und erfahrungsgemäß zu WoW zurückkehren in 1 - 2 wochen. (so passiert mit guild wars, lotro, conan und RoM.)


----------



## Kafka (2. Juli 2009)

Also antesten werde ich AION auf jeden fall, und wenn es spass macht kehre ich wow halt den Rücken das is auch kein so grosser Verlust xD


----------



## Gen91 (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Dann schau dir halt die 5std korea trail an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was meinst du damit? kann man aion also auch mal umsonst anzocken?


----------



## Ascalonier (2. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> reinschauen: ja, ausprobieren: ja ... und erfahrungsgemäß zu WoW zurückkehren in 1 - 2 wochen. (so passiert mit guild wars, lotro, conan und RoM.)




Ja das kenn ich, obwohl GW immer auf den Rechner hab kost nix im Monat und meine Gilde dort schon 4 Jahre gibt.


----------



## Ascalonier (2. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit? kann man aion also auch mal umsonst anzocken?




Da war doch bei Buffed eine (geschlossene) Beta-Key Verlosung.


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Beta is was anderes als Trail , mitn bissel Rumgespiele kann man halt auf einige der Server in China Probespielen.


----------



## Jurok (2. Juli 2009)

Werd von anfang an umsteigen. 

Aion macht von schon so früh ein richtig gute Figur. Wenn man sich mal überlegt wie WoW ganz am anfang aussah... 
Klar sie hatten jetzt mehr Zeit für das Spiel und konnten sich einiges bei allen anderen MMO's abschauen, aber hey wieso den nicht? 

Die Grafik finde ich um einiges besser gelungen als die von WoW. Die ganze Welt wirkt dadurch viel lebendiger. Das neuartige fliege feeling durch die eigenen Flügel, dann auch noch Luftkämpfe und PvPvE hört sich auch mal ziemlich gut an. WoW wird mir da mittlerweile echt viel zu langweilig, evt. mal wieder probieren mit der nächsten Erweiterung. Mal schauen wie sich Aion so macht, aber ich kann wetten das es richtig gut wird. 

Im Gegensatz zu AoC oder ähnlichen Flop's bekommen wir hier schon die Version 1.5 in dennen schon schlimmere Bug's, Fehler usw. ausgebessert wurden. Hoffentlich bekomme ich noch nen Beta Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Falls einer einen hat und ihm das Game eh nicht gefällt kann er/sie, mir den Key gerne per PM schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Rethelion (2. Juli 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit? kann man aion also auch mal umsonst anzocken?



Schau mal hier ins Aion-Forum da wurde eine Anleitung gepostet wie man auf den Chinesischen Servern spielen kann.


----------



## Arkendis (2. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> reinschauen: ja, ausprobieren: ja ... und erfahrungsgemäß zu WoW zurückkehren in 1 - 2 wochen. (so passiert mit guild wars, lotro, conan und RoM.)



Wie bei mir ^^ Nur mit WAR hats ein bisl länger gedauert, 2 Monate ...


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Beta is was anderes als Trail , mitn bissel Rumgespiele kann man halt auf einige der Server in China Probespielen.




nya ich glaube so erfolgreich wie aion in korea ist und warscheinlich auch in der eu wird wird es n ernsthafte wow konkurenz werden auch wens manche net einsehn wollen und sich an wow klammern


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nya ich glaube so erfolgreich wie aion in korea ist und warscheinlich auch in der eu wird wird es n ernsthafte wow konkurenz werden auch wens manche net einsehn wollen und sich an wow klammern



Wir werden sehen , die Koreaner haben halt auch definitiv andere Vorlieben auch wenn ich Aion spielen werde , wird halt nicht jedem die Grafik gefallen und das macht bei nem Spiel heutzutage sehrviel aus.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen , die Koreaner haben halt auch definitiv andere Vorlieben auch wenn ich Aion spielen werde , wird halt nicht jedem die Grafik gefallen und das macht bei nem Spiel heutzutage sehrviel aus.



ich kack erstma auf die grafik ich hab wow net 4 jahre gezockt weil ich die grafik am besten fand sondern wegen dem spiel gefühl besonders in pre bc wen man sein erstes epic bekamm mit wotlk hat blizard das spiel kaput gemahct die versuchen verzweifelt alles dran zu setzen die spieler zu behalten es soll fraktionswechsel kommen t8,5 tokens in heros  und noch andere kacke lasen die sich bestimmt einfallen....


----------



## DarkSaph (2. Juli 2009)

Aion ist für mich uninteressant aufgrund dieser Asia-Grafik, die ich trotz an sich hübscher Texturen und schöner Effekte hässlich finde. Immerhin muss mir die Figur gefallen, die ich da spiele und das wird dort voraussichtlich einfach nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Aion ist für mich uninteressant aufgrund dieser Asia-Grafik, die ich trotz an sich hübscher Texturen und schöner Effekte hässlich finde. Immerhin muss mir die Figur gefallen, die ich da spiele und das wird dort voraussichtlich einfach nicht der Fall sein.




du hast wohl noch net die optionen für die chars gesehen du kanst dein char wie häsligen kleinwüchsigen gnom  mahcn oder ein  orc gestalten du hast milionenn von kombinationenen zu char erstellung


----------



## Orinea (2. Juli 2009)

Ich komm net rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (2. Juli 2009)

Orinea schrieb:


> Ich komm net rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mal ne Frage, warum nutzt ihr nicht das Buffed AION Forum?


----------



## Jelly (2. Juli 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich kack erstma auf die grafik ich hab wow net 4 jahre gezockt weil ich die grafik am besten fand sondern wegen dem spiel gefühl besonders in pre bc wen man sein erstes epic bekamm mit wotlk hat blizard das spiel kaput gemahct die versuchen verzweifelt alles dran zu setzen die spieler zu behalten es soll fraktionswechsel kommen t8,5 tokens in heros  und noch andere kacke lasen die sich bestimmt einfallen....



Hat nichtmehr viel mit Kunden halten sondern vielmehr mit ausschlachten zutun.

Und wenn einem der Grafikstil absolut net passt drückt es das gesamte Spielprinzip


----------



## Grüner Schami (2. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Jo es steigen alle um wie damals bei AoC und WAR xD die kommen alle wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das neue Star Wars mmo wird hoffentlich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Hat nichtmehr viel mit Kunden halten sondern vielmehr mit ausschlachten zutun.
> 
> Und wenn einem der Grafikstil absolut net passt drückt es das gesamte Spielprinzip




ma schaun guild wars age of conan warhammer he der ringe online all diese spiele hab ne tole grafik und spielinhalte aber warum spiele es net so viee wie wow ? an der grafik kans net legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (2. Juli 2009)

Dieses Thema könnte mal auch langsam in den Aion Teil verschieben. Am Anfang hatte es noch was mit WoW zu tun aber jetzt nicht mehr...

btt: Ich werde nicht umsteigen , ich spiele WoW solange bis es vom Markt genommen wird und nebenbei hdRO


----------



## Gromgarr (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werd umsteigen auf Aion,vorbestellung is schon raus ^^
WoW hat mich lang genug gestört mit seinem Flickenteppich aus addons,storylines und rumgepatche.. (ich sag nur: die flugmounts können in eisiger kälte und im weltall fliegen aber nicht bei 21,5°C und sonnenschein?!)
also genug der unsinnigen widersprüche,dem raidini gefarme und der t8543223511 rüstungssets,die immer mehr aussehen wie ne schlechte parodie aus Toysrus!
also flügelschwingend in den kampf,elyos!


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Gromgarr schrieb:


> Ich werd umsteigen auf Aion,vorbestellung is schon raus ^^
> WoW hat mich lang genug gestört mit seinem Flickenteppich aus addons,storylines und rumgepatche.. (ich sag nur: die flugmounts können in eisiger kälte und im weltall fliegen aber nicht bei 21,5°C und sonnenschein?!)
> also genug der unsinnigen widersprüche,dem raidini gefarme und der t8543223511 rüstungssets,die immer mehr aussehen wie ne schlechte parodie aus Toysrus!
> also flügelschwingend in den kampf,elyos!


 bin ganz deiner meinung  genauso wars bei mir auch nur bei mir ist der endsatz

Steigt in die lüfte dunkle brüder und schwestern Blut um Blut für die Amodier XDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kajito (2. Juli 2009)

auf jeden fall! so wie WoW kaputt gemacht wurde würde ich mal denken das die meisten spieler mit AION anfangen werden


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

In der aion beta Bein Freund test hatte ich so Fort das wow Feeling alles es damal raus kam!!!!!!!!!! 


ICH SAG NUR BEI WOW UND GGGGGGGGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTT MMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGG
GGGGGGGGGGG AAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## lokker (2. Juli 2009)

Kajito schrieb:


> würde ich mal denken das die meisten spieler mit AION anfangen werden



das bezweifel ich. AION sieht zwar sehr gut aus, aber ist nun mal ein ganz anderer Stil.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> das bezweifel ich. AION sieht zwar sehr gut aus, aber ist nun mal ein ganz anderer Stil.



nur weils anders ist mus es net schecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iRoniQ (2. Juli 2009)

Werd WoW weiter spielen und warte auf das die Himmel beben werden! :-D


----------



## maerijane (2. Juli 2009)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz interresant ,kann mir aber noch nichts drunter vorstellen und ich finde es doof das es nur 4 klassen gibt dazu kommt noch das es mich an flyff erinnert^^=)
naja ich werde bestimmmtma die probeversion testen


----------



## lokker (2. Juli 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nur weils anders ist mus es net schecht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genauer lesen würde helfen. Ich habe sogar gesagt das es gut ist, aber jeder hat nun mal einen anderen Geschmack und ich glaube irgendwie nicht das es in Amerika wie eine Granate einschlagen wird.


----------



## Valnarr (2. Juli 2009)

Jetzt werden wieder tausende Leute AIOn Spielen, um nach 3 Monaten zumerken das es rotz is oder nicht dem entspricht was sie sich vorstellen oder weils zu beginn zu Buggy ist und danach, wird der großteil der Leute der gewechselt ist zurück kommen. 
So wars bei WAR oder Conen.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (2. Juli 2009)

Hab mir überlegt umzusteigen. Bin stehe halt nicht auf die Grafik :/


----------



## king1608 (2. Juli 2009)

Werde Definitiv Anzoggen zwar erst ca nen Monat nach Release aber Definitiv.
Man kann das Rad zwar nicht neu Erfinden aber WoW ist mittlerweile ein Michellin ohne Profil und das Nervt...wers nicht versteht Pech.
Und zum Thema "Asia-Grafik" NEid steht euch WoW-Junkies nicht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !! 

WIe ich öfters Mitlerweile Sage: Findet euch ab..gaaaanz Langsam Richtet Blizzard WoW zu Grunde..will jezt keinen Flame lesen Denkt NUR mal darüber nach.

mfg,
ein alter aber mittlerweile Pansionierter WoW-Zocker.


----------



## lokker (2. Juli 2009)

king1608 schrieb:


> Werde Definitiv Anzoggen zwar erst ca nen Monat nach Release aber Definitiv.
> Man kann das Rad zwar nicht neu Erfinden aber WoW ist mittlerweile ein Michellin ohne Profil und das Nervt...wers nicht versteht Pech.
> Und zum Thema "Asia-Grafik" NEid steht euch WoW-Junkies nicht gut
> 
> ...



ob WoW untergeht ist immer noch zum tausendsten mal Ansichtssache. Es gibt Leute denen hat es früher nicht gefallen, es jetzt aber gut finden und umgekehrt. Wie jedes Jahr gibt es wieder potentielle "WoW-Killer". Mal schauen ob es dieses mal jemand schafft^^


----------



## Pacster (2. Juli 2009)

maerijane schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich ganz interresant ,kann mir aber noch nichts drunter vorstellen und ich finde es doof das es nur 4 klassen gibt dazu kommt noch das es mich an flyff erinnert^^=)
> naja ich werde bestimmmtma die probeversion testen




Soweit ich das sehe, gibt es 8...4 Richtungen mit jeweils 2 eigenen Klassen. 

Mein Wow-account ist ausgelaufen....aber von Aion lasse ich erstmal die Finger bis man mehr weiß. Nettes Konzept etc. hat bei WAR und AoC ja auch nichts gebracht wenn zum Release das Spiel unfertig ist und die Ideen nicht umgesetzt werden.


----------



## king1608 (2. Juli 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> ob WoW untergeht ist immer noch zum tausendsten mal Ansichtssache. Es gibt Leute denen hat es früher nicht gefallen, es jetzt aber gut finden und umgekehrt. Wie jedes Jahr gibt es wieder potentielle "WoW-Killer". Mal schauen ob es dieses mal jemand schafft^^



Sowas wollte ich überhaupt nicht lesen.. das "denkt nur mal drüber nach" war schon so gemeint wie es da stand.
Wie dem auch sei ist es meine Meinung das Aion WoW nicht killen wird..Die Salami killt den Schinken ja auch nicht xD, das macht Blizzard ganz allein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

iRoniQ schrieb:


> Werd WoW weiter spielen und warte auf das die Himmel beben werden! :-D


 das sind sie standart klassen die disich später aufspaltet

Kriegermit lvl 10 hat die wahl zwischen Gladiator den typischen dmg melee und Templer einer art krieger pala tank

Scouts mit lvl 10 haben  die wahl zwischen Jäger und Asassine

Magier  mit lvl 10 ahben die wahl zwischen beschöwer einer art wl der aber aber drauf spezialiert ist natur elemntare zu rufen stat demos aus wow
 und ziwschen zauberer den  dmg mage halt den alle  lieben und hassen mit frost arkan und feuer spells

und der priester mit lvl 10 zwischen kleriker den klasichen heiler und kontor ein dmg priest der  mit schaden die gruppe bissl heilt


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, gibt es 8...4 Richtungen mit jeweils 2 eigenen Klassen.
> 
> Mein Wow-account ist ausgelaufen....aber von Aion lasse ich erstmal die Finger bis man mehr weiß. Nettes Konzept etc. hat bei WAR und AoC ja auch nichts gebracht wenn zum Release das Spiel unfertig ist und die Ideen nicht umgesetzt werden.




das spiel ist shco in korea drausen und die version die in eu erscheint ist die verbesserte  version wo die bugs behoben wurde es net laagt und an dem spiela uch noch einieges gemahct wurde


----------



## blaQmind (2. Juli 2009)

für alle die sich gar nichts unter aion vorstellen können empfehle ich einfach kurz bei youtube zu schaun da sieht man ein bisschen das gameplay


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Juli 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> für alle die sich gar nichts unter aion vorstellen können empfehle ich einfach kurz bei youtube zu schaun da sieht man ein bisschen das gameplay


 jop zb das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7IpqOemHc   für die leute die über die vielseitigkeit der chars nörgeln und ds ist die koreanische version also net wundern das die stimmen dort so  kindisch klingen ist halt bei denen so


----------



## Astrad (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werd erstmal ausprobieren...DANKE buffed für den key...<3 ;D


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Juli 2009)

> Die Salami killt den Schinken ja auch nicht xD, das macht Blizzard ganz allein. victory.gif



Meiner meinung nach stimmt das nicht aber ist Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(also der 2. Teil der 1. ist in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

maerijane schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich ganz interresant ,kann mir aber noch nichts drunter vorstellen und ich finde es doof das es nur 4 klassen gibt dazu kommt noch das es mich an flyff erinnert^^=)
> naja ich werde bestimmmtma die probeversion testen



Es sind 8 Klassen, 4 beginnen, mit lvl 9 kannst du dann deine "richtige" klasse werden, hab ich hier schonmal geschrieben.

Gladiator, Templer, Assasin, Ranger, Zauberer, Beschwörer, Kantor und Kleriker sind die 8 Klassen die man bis lvl 50 spielt (und danach auch klar).

@Valnarr, WAR und AoC sind im anfänglichen Betastatus veröffentlich worden, da konnte man nichtmal grad laufen, Aion startet mit Version 1.5 bei uns, da is nix wirklich verbugt....


----------



## Astrad (2. Juli 2009)

Yeah! Noch 720 Stunden dann is der Download beendet!!! ^^


----------



## Korkmaz (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werd auf jeden fall umsteigen. WoW wird langsam immer langweiliger. Da kann ich auch zum Casual-Gamer werden und dennoch den Contetn clearen. Von daher werde ich dann großteils AION spielen!

Ich spiele auch jetzt schon die Beta. Ich muss sagen, also WoW-Spieler findet man sich sofort zurecht mit allem. Es ist einfach KLASSE (:


----------



## Bloodace (2. Juli 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Aion Style überhauptnicht, bleibe da lieber bei WoW. Als oldschool Blizzard-Fan kommt mir nix anderes aufn Rechner. Diablo 3 wird bei mir aber wohl irgendwann WoW ablösen. (Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft - Fan der ersten Minute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde als oldschool WoW Spieler müsstest du bemerkt haben das Blizzard es zu einfach , einseitig und langweilig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich werde Aion testen und freue mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. Juli 2009)

übrigens wechselt ensidia auch zu aion !


----------



## Aitaro (2. Juli 2009)

installier es grad.. hab nen beta key gewonnen - danke buffed  <3 

werds mal anschauen und testen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (2. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es ist geschmaks Sache. Und wie jeder wissen sollte sind Geschmäker verschieden. Ich werde zu Aion wechseln da mich in WoW nichts mehr hällt. Ich war eher so ein gelegenheits Spieler und nicht auf Equp aus. Aber natürlich will man halt ein Standart erreichen (Bei mir sollte es bis zum nächsten AddOn t 7,5 werden). Jetzt da Blizz Achavon aus Achavons kammer entfernt (klingt Logisch, oder) ist es mir zu Blöd. Ich freue mich auf Aion und werde es definitiv spielen. AoC war wirklich ein reinfall und von War haben sich auch viele mehr versprochen. Aber ich vertrau mal NCSoft und hoffe das sie ihren Job machen.

In diesem Sinne
Tschö!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (2. Juli 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> übrigens wechselt ensidia auch zu aion !



Ich denke die braucht kein Schwein^^.


----------



## Voldemôrd (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hab vor ein paar monaten mit wow aufgehört (zu einfach geworden) und Aion klingt ziemlich cool, ausprobieren werd ich es auf jeden fall!!


----------



## Napf (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte das Glück, dass ich die Beta antesten durfte und wurde nicht wirklich enttäuscht. 
Ich werde nicht umsteigen, sondern zweigleisig spielen =p


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich denke die braucht kein Schwein^^.



Naja gute werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (3. Juli 2009)

Ich sage es hier und jetzt gerade ehrlich. Bitte beachtet, dass die *meine persönliche Meinung* über Aion ist.

Ich habe so lange auf Aion gewartet. Habe die Koreabeta verfolgt, mehrmals am Tag nach neuen Infos und Videos umgeschaut und ich muss sagen ich war rundum begeistert von dem neuen "nicht Asiagrinder". Ich war einer der erster Europäer, der überhaupt den Namen "Aion" einordnen konnte, ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich nie vom Massenhype beeinflusst wurde sonders immer nur meinem persönlichen Empfinden vertraut habe. Danach kam die Aionbeta und ich konnte es kaum erwartet, ich habe mich wirklich riesig gefreut, auf das Game hat wohl kaum jemand so (lange) gewartet wie ich. Natürlich habe ich auch meinem Kollege Bescheid gesagt (wir beide sind begeisterte MMO-Spieler). 

Ich konnte ihn überreden, Aion vorzubestellen, um an Betacodes zu bekommen. Ich sagte ihm, dass ich mir diesesmal bestimmt nicht irren werde, das Game wird der Hammer und eine gute Abwechslung von WoW & Co. So starten wir die Beta und nach dem Charaktereditior (der wirklich ziemlich gut ist) kam schon die Ernüchterung. Die Grafik ist potthässlich (ich habe eine Radeon 4870!). 
Da hat WoW noch fünfmal soviel Atmosphäre wie Aion, nur die Charaktere in Aion sind besser. Danach kamen die Quests. Ich habe nichts übersinnliches erwartet, ehrlich! Aber bis Level 10 kommen nur, und ich wiederhole, nur(!) diese Varianten an Quests vor: a) Töte XY b) Sammle XY. Keine einzige Gruppenquest, keine Irgendwas-anderes-Quest (Missionsquests gibts, aber denkt ja nicht, dass die die Quests viel besser machen).

Ich musste mich vor meinem Kollegen dermassen in Grund und Boden schämen. Er hat nichts gesagt, aber ich weiss, was er dachte: "Siehst du, ein besseres MMO als WoW gibt es nicht und ich hatte wieder einmal Recht, dass aus dem neuen Spiel nichts wird" (und er liegt damit absolut richtig).

Ich kann nur jedem/jeder empfehlen, mit ganzer Sorgfalt an das Game ranzugehen! Überlegt es euch zweimal, wartet das Feedback ab und lasst euch nicht von Fanboys und ein paar netten Videos oder Interviews täuschen. Neuestens habe ich von einem Spieler, der in China spielt, gehört, dass es ab Lvl 25 fast überhaupt keine Quests mehr gebe und dass diese nur sehr wenige XP bringen würden. 

Tja, **** happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das einzige, was ich noch tun kann, ist andere Spieler vor dem selben Fehler zu warnen. Ich rate nicht generell von Aion ab, sondern sage nur, dass ihr es euch zweimal oder dreimal überlegen solltet und ihr euch an AoC und WAR erinnernt sollt. 

So, habe mich versucht schonend auszudrücken. Hoffentlich kommen jetzt nicht die Anwälte der Fanboys bei mir vor der Tür klingeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Danach kamen die Quests. Ich habe nichts übersinnliches erwartet, ehrlich! Aber bis Level 10 kommen nur, und ich wiederhole, nur(!) diese Varianten an Quests vor: a) Töte XY b) Sammle XY. Keine einzige Gruppenquest, keine Irgendwas-anderes-Quest (Missionsquests gibts, aber denkt ja nicht, dass die die Quests viel besser machen).



Ist auch in anderen MMOs so, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt es nur solche Qeusts, vor allem am Anfang.


----------



## Ekmir (3. Juli 2009)

hmmm, ich werde bei WoW bleiben, habe schonmal WAR probiert und hab mich anschließend geärgert!!

mfg


----------



## Grotuk (3. Juli 2009)

Geht mal alle rüber zu Aion. Läuft doch eh wie immer. 90% der Leute die wechseln kommen nach dem ersten Monat wieder. aber geht ruhig Aion ist eh so der Hit das wird WoW vom Thron stoßen wie AoC wie WAR wie Runes wie ach wie jedes Gott verdammte Spiel was seit WoW erschienen ist. Blöd nur das WoW ne schwer zu knackende Hausmarke gesetzt hat. Ich für meinen Teil werde mir allenfalls mal Champions Online angucken. Aion reizt mich persönlich mal gar nicht. Das 100erste Fantasy game Scenariotechnisch hängts mir halt zum halse raus.


----------



## Halicar (3. Juli 2009)

Hiho 

ich steig auf keinen Fall um.
gruß Hali


----------



## Daibola (3. Juli 2009)

Beta bekommen, installiert und bisher für gut befunden. Wie ne Mischung aus WoW und FF. Heute Abend mal etwas leveln und weiter testen.
Was mich besonders beeindruckt ist die hohe Framerate. Alles auf max mit 1680x1050 und 4x AA. Trotzdem noch fluffige 120 Frames.

System:

E8400
4GB Ram
HD 4870 512MB


----------



## FallenAngel88 (3. Juli 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> Naja gute werbung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wechsel sicherlich nicht wegen einer gilde das spiel. bist du so ein 12 jähriger extrem fan? >.<


----------



## Moralkator (3. Juli 2009)

Ich finds einfach hässlich... alle paar hundert Meter ein Stein ->oder<- ein Busch...
Entweder die ändern da noch etwas, oder der Gedanke das Spiel auch nur ansatzweise testen zu wollen, wird direkt gelöscht.
Für mich hat das Spiel keinerlei Atmosphäre.

Wen interessiert Ensidia? Wer ist das überhaupt?


----------



## Druide Niffel (3. Juli 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Bin allerdings auch sehr an The Old Republic interessiert.



Dito,

Aber AION find ich überhaupt net gut.
Der Stil der Japano Games gefällt mir net...
Is Halt ansichtssache


----------



## Harika (3. Juli 2009)

Hier wird wiedermal über ungelegte Eier gegackert. Wartet ab wie es zwei Monate nach Release aussieht, dann kannst ja nochmal fragen.


----------



## Kronis (3. Juli 2009)

Erwartet nicht zuviel von dem Spiel,ich habe das gemacht und bin jetzt gerade etwas entäuscht.
Die Charaktere wirken wie einfach so vor die Landschaft gesetzt und sind nicht eins mit der Welt.Klar die Grafik ist besser wie bei WoW aber  bei weitem nicht so Stimmig.
Bis Level 10 ist man nur am Sammeln und Kloppen,weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen.Was man ganz sicher sagen kann ist das es WoW nicht das Wasser reichen,und ich bin kein Fanboi von WoW.


----------



## Eredon (3. Juli 2009)

Es ist wie mit vielen Dingen im Leben, man hört/liest etwas und hat dann Vorstellungen wie das Spiel sein soll. Man sieht Bilder oder liest Previews und denkt "Wow, geiles Spiel" und dann wird man enttäuscht. Diese Haltung habe ich mir abgewöhnt, schon vor Jahren. Leider fehlt mir ein wenig die Zeit um AION richtig zu testen, es ist derzeit installiert und ich habe auch einen Account für die Beta (wie viele von Euch auch). Wenn ich genug Zeit habe werde ich es mal am Wochenende anschauen. Ich habs vorbestellt (wie WAR, HDRO etc auch) und eine richtige Entscheidung werde ich auch erst nach dem erscheinen haben. Derzeit sieht es gut aus, die Kämpfe gefallen mir und auch das Setting finde ich interessant. Crafting etc konnte ich bisher nicht testen. 

Grundsätzlich stehe ich dem Spiel nicht negativ gegenüber, ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Da hat WoW noch fünfmal soviel Atmosphäre wie Aion, nur die Charaktere in Aion sind besser. Danach kamen die Quests. Ich habe nichts übersinnliches erwartet, ehrlich! Aber bis Level 10 kommen nur, und ich wiederhole, nur(!) diese Varianten an Quests vor: a) Töte XY b) Sammle XY. Keine einzige Gruppenquest, keine Irgendwas-anderes-Quest (Missionsquests gibts, aber denkt ja nicht, dass die die Quests viel besser machen).


Da geht einer hin der vermutlich mehrere 80er in WoW hat und lässt sich über die ersten 10 Stufen eines neuen Spiels aus. omg ....
Vermutlich weisst du mit Level 10 auch schon dass es kein Endgame gibt oder dass die Sets scheisse sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fang nochmal einen neuen Char an in WoW. zB nen Zwergen in Dun Morogh. Nur so zum Spass und spiel ihn auf Level 15 (entspricht Level 10 in Aion wenn wir den Umfang der original-Versionen beider Spiele vergleichen). 
Dann erzähl uns was du da so tolles an Innovationen, Atmosphäre und Gruppenquests erlebt hast. Es ist genau das selbe wie bei Aion. Jede Quest ist entweder quassle Typ an, oder kill x mobs oder sammle y drops. Der Char kann noch nichts. Es ist die Übungsphase wo wir uns an die Spielweise gewöhnen sollen.

Ich hab Aion gespielt, auf chinesischen Servern. 2 Wochen lang und über Level 10 hinaus. Glaub mir, das Spiel hat mehr zu bieten als das.

Und das mit der Grafik ... 
Über den Stil kann man sich streiten. Fernost mag nicht jeder. Ist halt Geschmacksache.
Aber du hast die Qualität angesprochen. Und da muss ich sagen: sorry, so rosa kann deine WoW Brille nicht sein.


----------



## Ceacilia (3. Juli 2009)

Jeder der einmal Silkroad Online gespielt hat, kann sich ausmalen wohin das mit AION führen wird. Das wird schon beim Kundendienst anfangen. Die Grafik ist natürlich auf dem neuesten Stand, aber es bleibt nunmal ein Spiel das aus Asien kommt, und nach deren Community programmiert wird. Ihr werdet erleben das da wenig Rücksicht auf euch Europäer genommen wird. Also ich denke als dauerhafte Alternative wirds wohl für die meisten von euch, die hier den Standardsatz "WoW is mir zu lanweilig - klar wechsel ich", nix sein. Und die ersten, die wieder zurückkommen werden, sind jene die nur wegen der Grafik wechseln...


----------



## Astrad (3. Juli 2009)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Jeder der einmal Silkroad Online gespielt hat, kann sich ausmalen wohin das mit AION führen wird. Das wird schon beim Kundendienst anfangen. Die Grafik ist natürlich auf dem neuesten Stand, aber es bleibt nunmal ein Spiel das aus Asien kommt, und nach deren Community programmiert wird. Ihr werdet erleben das da wenig Rücksicht auf euch Europäer genommen wird. Also ich denke als dauerhafte Alternative wirds wohl für die meisten von euch, die hier den Standardsatz "WoW is mir zu lanweilig - klar wechsel ich", nix sein. Und die ersten, die wieder zurückkommen werden, sind jene die nur wegen der Grafik wechseln...




Also auf dauer wirds auch nix sein.Zumindest nicht für mich.Habe jetz 4 Stunden die Beta gespielt,es macht Spass keine frage.Ist sogar bisher ein richtig geiles Spiel,aber ich bezweifel das jemals ein Spiel mir den Spass im Endcontent geben kann wie WoW.Klar der Endcontent und die Instanzen haben nachgelassen,trotzdem liegen sie noch Meilen vor allen andern Spielen....aber mal abwarten,bisher hab ich vom Endcontent noch nix gesehn,aber wie gesagt ich zweifel stark dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und ja die Grafik ist schön,aber "neuste Stand" ist das auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Und ja das Game kommt zwar aus Asien,aber wird ja für den Westlichen Raum angepasst,sprich es gibt kleine Veränderungen zu der Asiatischen Version.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juli 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> installier es grad.. hab nen beta key gewonnen - danke buffed  <3
> 
> werds mal anschauen und testen ^^
> 
> ...





Ich hab mich eben auch mal angemeldet, lade grad den Client runter.. Und hoffe auf nen Betakey. Nachdem ein par aus meiner Gilde sich auch für die Beta angemeldet haben will Ich die ja nicht alleine lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Klasse hab ich vermutlich auch schon gefunden sofern das Spiel vom Gameplay usw Ok ist  Den Kantor aka Healpala xD

Und ich bin nebenbei eh ein Final Fantasy Fan also gefällt mir diese "Grafikengine" eh wie Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Jeder der einmal Silkroad Online gespielt hat, kann sich ausmalen wohin das mit AION führen wird. Das wird schon beim Kundendienst anfangen. Die Grafik ist natürlich auf dem neuesten Stand, aber es bleibt nunmal ein Spiel das aus Asien kommt, und nach deren Community programmiert wird. Ihr werdet erleben das da wenig Rücksicht auf euch Europäer genommen wird. Also ich denke als dauerhafte Alternative wirds wohl für die meisten von euch, die hier den Standardsatz "WoW is mir zu lanweilig - klar wechsel ich", nix sein. Und die ersten, die wieder zurückkommen werden, sind jene die nur wegen der Grafik wechseln...



Ist doch vollkommener Schwachsonn! NC Soft hat einen verdammt guten Support, sieht man zb bei Guild Wars.

Wenn das Spiel nur für Asiaten da wäre..warum ändern sie dann so viel? Selbst eine neue Syncronisation bekommen wir, mit westlicheren Stimmen.

Aber nein...wir sind NC Soft ja vollkommen egal, unser Geld wollen sie ja nicht darum werfen sie auch ein kein bisschen an uns angepasstes Spiel auf den Markt oder?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da en Problem.. Ich suche grad nochmal den Anmeldelink für die Beta von NCSoft... Finde den auf der HP dort aber nicht mehr kann mir mal grad jemand den Link posten ? xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich hab da en Problem.. Ich suche grad nochmal den Anmeldelink für die Beta von NCSoft... Finde den auf der HP dort aber nicht mehr kann mir mal grad jemand den Link posten ? xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst dich einfach nur mit deinem NC Soft Account einloggen, und dann auch "Seriennummerncode benutzten" gehen, dort den Preorder/Beta Key eingeben und fertig.


----------



## Ingerim (3. Juli 2009)

So habe das Game gestern 4 mal Vorbestellt 1ma für mich und für 3 Kollegen und werds vermutlich nochmal bestelen müssen fürne Freunden(die ganz zufälligerweise eine Asiatin ist).

Ebenso finde ich die Grafik hammer also den stil, da ich absoluter JRPG Fan bin.

Hab mir auch zuvor ein Video vonnem lvl 50er Boss angesehn und war begeistert. Hab in keinem Anderen Spiel einen so Imposanten und heftigen Boss gesehn(vorallem was die Life angeht) Hier das Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIVFBNysZwU...feature=related

Entlich mal wieder Anspruchsvolle Boss fights. 

Habe erst letzte Woche mal wieder aus langeweile WoW nen Monat bezahlt und es macht bei weitem nicht mehr so viel Spass wie am Anfang jeglicher anspruch ist verloren gegangen.

@Norjena na dann wenns draussen ist vllt sehen wir uns diesmal auf dne Selben Server und oder Fraktion bei WAR stimmt zwar die Fraktion abern icht der Server.


----------



## Lari (3. Juli 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Entlich mal wieder Anspruchsvolle Boss fights.


Hm, also entweder hast du das falsche Video verlinkt oder wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten, was anspruchsvoll bedeutet.
Minutenlang rumstehen, Kamera umherschwenken um die "tolle" Grafik zu zeigen und naja... irgendwelche Skills auszuführen... das ähnelt irgendwie Flickwerk. Tank'n'Spank.

Vorschlag: Belehr mich eines besseren. Was ist bei diesem Boss anspruchsvoll?


----------



## mariglö (3. Juli 2009)

Kaufen ich Aion ganz sicher wenn nicht mehr als 5euro kosten, aber ich umsteigen werde? dafür müssen ich tun paar Wochen spiele. 


der wohl beste satz hier den ich gelesen habe ;D

ok also jetzt zum thema:ich werd net umsteigen da mir WoW noch spaß macht und ich sowieso warte bis tor rauskommt ,daher bringts mir ehh nix nen neues anzufangen


----------



## Error2000 (3. Juli 2009)

Sobald eine Gratis-Testversion (10 Tage etc.) verfügbar werd ichs mir angucken.


----------



## Sounds (3. Juli 2009)

Anschauhen werde ich mir das Game sicherlich, sollte es eine Testversion des fertigen Spiels geben. Umsteigen aber eher weniger, da mich WoW immernoch zu sehr fesselt und ich noch auf GW2 warte.

Leider habe ich mir nur Promovids angeschaut, z.B. das auf Amazon.de und muss sagen das es grafisch gesehen nicht gerade der Knüller ist. 

//Kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind Aion und Guild Wars (mittlerweile 4Jahre) auf dem selben Grafikniveau ?


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juli 2009)

@Lari
Fand ich auch. Sieht zwar imposant aus, aber grossartig was neues hab ich auch nicht gesehen. Der Tank kriegt was auf die Fresse. Es spawnen Adds aus abgeworfenen Bruchstücken des Bosses. Ausserdem lässt er vor sich ne Flammenwand entstehen (Kegel-AoE), bringt die Höhle fast zum Einsturz (Massen AoE - Erdbeben). Die Heiler heilen, die DDler machen Schaden.

Einzig die Dauer und das Life lassen erstmal staunen. Und dann natürlich die Effekte sowie die Charakteren selber.
Richtig schöne Grafik, wobei ich bezweifle, dass meine lahme Krücke diese Grafik so rüberbringen könnte...

Im Endeffekt siehts nach Gruul für Grafikfetischisten aus... Belehrt mich bitte eines besseren.


----------



## Shinigami303 (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde vorraussichtlich auf Aion umsteigen, hab schon aufm China server gespielt und spiele gerade die Beta und muss sagen echt nice^.^
Was mich allerdingsstört ist, das man beim Soul Healer seine EXP zurück kaufen muss wenn man stirbt.


----------



## Mardoo (3. Juli 2009)

wer aion testen will, kann das auf dem chinesischen servern tun, allerdings nur für 5 Stunden.


hier der Guide dazu.

http://www.aionpros.com/showthread.php?t=8


Nach 2 oder 3 Stunden werden allerdings die XP/Loot/Gold halbiert und nach 6 Stunden kriegt man gar nix mehr, damit die Chinesen nicht 24/7 vorm rechner hocken.

Have fun.


----------



## Shinar (3. Juli 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Da geht einer hin der vermutlich mehrere 80er in WoW hat und lässt sich über die ersten 10 Stufen eines neuen Spiels aus. omg ....
> Vermutlich weisst du mit Level 10 auch schon dass es kein Endgame gibt oder dass die Sets scheisse sind
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss von einem Kollegen:
-Ab Lvl 25 gibts so gut wie keine Quests mehr
-Diese Quests, die es ab LvL 25 dann doch noch gibt, geben sehr wenige Belohnugen

Das habe ich festgestellt (Realität, objektiv):
-Sogar noch auf LvL 10 sehen alle gleich aus (Rüstugen, Waffen)
-*Töte/Sammle XY only!!*
-Miserable Droprate
-Langweilige Klassen, immer die selben Knöpfe drücken, fast keine Skills
-Schlechte Grafik, besonders Bodentexturen (habe eine 4870!)
-Kein Open PvP wie in WoW
-Langweiliges, eintöniges Leveln und schlechte Atmosphäre und Musik (immer die selbe Musik lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Komische Charakteranimationen
-Nichts fesselndes, kein "ich muss weiterspielen"-Gefühl
-Quests geben fast keine XP
...
...


----------



## jo0 (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich sage es hier und jetzt gerade ehrlich. Bitte beachtet, dass die *meine persönliche Meinung* über Aion ist.
> 
> Ich habe so lange auf Aion gewartet. Habe die Koreabeta verfolgt, mehrmals am Tag nach neuen Infos und Videos umgeschaut und ich muss sagen ich war rundum begeistert von dem neuen "nicht Asiagrinder". Ich war einer der erster Europäer, der überhaupt den Namen "Aion" einordnen konnte, ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich nie vom Massenhype beeinflusst wurde sonders immer nur meinem persönlichen Empfinden vertraut habe. Danach kam die Aionbeta und ich konnte es kaum erwartet, ich habe mich wirklich riesig gefreut, auf das Game hat wohl kaum jemand so (lange) gewartet wie ich. Natürlich habe ich auch meinem Kollege Bescheid gesagt (wir beide sind begeisterte MMO-Spieler).
> 
> ...



Typischer Fall von Fanboy, in betaboard von Aion hat er auch den selben Text geschrieben, wo er schon Paar Antworten zubekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=7299


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich weiss von einem Kollegen:
> -Ab Lvl 25 gibts so gut wie keine Quests mehr
> -Diese Quests, die es ab LvL 25 dann doch noch gibt, geben sehr wenige Belohnugen
> 
> ...



Erzähl keine Lügen, das Spiel ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber du lügst es künstlich schlecht.

Falls es jemand interessiert, hier Shinars "Argumente".

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1857900

@Ingerim, könnte gut sein, ich werd in Aion aber Elyos spielen, gefallen mir besser, vor allem von den Rüstungen her....


----------



## Jurok (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich weiss von einem Kollegen:
> -Ab Lvl 25 gibts so gut wie keine Quests mehr
> -Diese Quests, die es ab LvL 25 dann doch noch gibt, geben sehr wenige Belohnugen
> 
> ...



Also ich zocke gerade die Chinesische Trial an und habe schon ziemlich viel vom Spiel aus Video's etc. gesehen. 

Bisher ist das von deinem Kumpel die erste Aussage die ich darüber höre. Kann sein das er, wenn er auch die Trial probiert hat, kaum mehr aufgestiegen ist, weil nach 3 oder 5 Stunden werden die EXP für die Q sowie für Monster halbiert und/oder ganz weggelassen. In China sollen die unter 18 Jährigen nicht den ganzen Tag spielen, geht nur wenn man die Sozialversicherungsnummer oder so angibt, mit der bestätigt wird das der Spieler über 18 ist. Auf dem Level habe ich bislang selbst noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, weshalb ich nichts dazu sagen kann, aber wie gesagt hab das vorher noch nicht irgendwo gelesen.

- Bei WoW sehen die Chars auf lvl 10 auch kaum anderster aus
- Welche Q gibt es bei WoW bitteschön mehr? Selten gibt es mal eine Begleit Q (die meist eh ziemlich sucken), gerade in Azeroth sieht das sehr ähnlich aus. Erst durch die ganzen Erweiterungen haben sich dazu ein paar Zerstöre dies, Bombadiere das Q gesellt.
- Hatte schon einige Sammel dies von jenem Mob... Dropt rate war gut, ab und an dauert es auch mal ein bischen, aber das ist total normal. Bei WoW erriner ich mich sofort an eine Q am Anfang des Eschentals. Man muss soeine Art Dämonenfragment besorgen... 2 Stunden bin ich dran gesessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Habe mit dem Scout ähnliche viele Skills auf Level 8 wie mit meinem Rougue damals, kann mich nicht errinern das da mehr warn. Zudem gibts in WoW defintiv viele Skills die man fast nie gebraucht hat.
- Ja ok der Boden sieht nicht grad Top aus, aber immernoch um einiges besser als in WoW und die Pflanzen etc. bewegen sich leicht
- ?! WoW 1.0 gabs das überhaupt nicht & hab schon genug Videos auf utube gesehen wo Asmodier gegen Elyos gekämpft haben in offenen freien gebiernt (war aufjedenfall nicht das Abyss)
- Finde das Leveln macht mehr Spaß, sieht halt alles viel authentischer und viel realer aus als jetzt WoW mit der extremen Comic Grafik (fand den Stil zwar nicht schlecht, aber hatte schon immer was an der Grafik zu meckern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und bei WoW fällt einem fast nie die Musik auf und manchmal ist sie auch ganz verschwunden, auch nicht wirklich besser.
- Schau wie ein Taure castet... das ist eine komische Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Bei WoW gibt es ein ... Ich muss weiterspielen Gefühl? Ja solange du dir dein Equip zusammenfarmst, ist zumindest bei den meisten so und letztendlich gings mir auch nur noch darum und eben das hab ich garnich bei Aion ich genieß das Spiel einfach und es macht Spaß 
- Zuguter letzt, doch die Q geben eigentlich genug Exp aber wie oben genannt aber einer bestimmten Zeit nicht mehr.

Naja ist Geschmackssache, aber ich hab die Schnauze voll von WoW. Hoffentlich wird Aion richtig einschlagen ne gute Anzahl an Spielern bekommen und alle unfreundlichen und Epixvernatiger können ruhig bei WoW bleiben, hätt ich nix dagegen einzuwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich werds definitiv testen. Was ich darüber gelesen und in Videos und Screens bis jetzt gesehen habe, reicht mir völlig aus dem Spiel ne Chance zu geben.
Hoffe nur, dass es net wie bei Warhammer nur paar gut belegte Server zum Start gibt und ich wieder die Niete ziehe, wo kaum ne Sau meiner Fraktion spielt XD.
Ajo grinden bin ich auch gewöhnt von anderen asiatischen Spielen und sollte man nebenbei schön die Killquests machen können, sind mir die Quests noch am liebsten, anstatt Blumen pflücken zu gehen oder ein Buch in Stranglethorn per rnd drop zusammenzusuchen.


btw @Jurok:  Mit "Epixvernatiger" hast du heute das Wort des Tages verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich weiss von einem Kollegen:
> -Ab Lvl 25 gibts so gut wie keine Quests mehr
> -Diese Quests, die es ab LvL 25 dann doch noch gibt, geben sehr wenige Belohnugen
> 
> ...



Also wenn du das festgestellt hast,dann müssen wir 2 Unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt haben,hier mal meine Sicht der dinge auf deine Kritikpunkte...

1. Es gibt sehr wohl unterschiedliche Rüstungsdesigns,nur weil du es nicht mitgekriegt hast,heisst es net das es keine gibt.Ich sah mit lvl 7 anders aus als andere und diese haben sich wiederum von andern unterschieden...ausserdem hab ich vorhin n Farbladen gesehn,nehme mal an das is dann wie bei GW mit Rüstung färben,habs aber net ausprobiert-->zu Teuer.

2. Töte/Sammle XY only? Ich hatte vorhin auch noch Quests wie"Laufe zu Person A" oder "Zerstöre Dingsbumms Z"...also nicht nur "Töten und Sammeln",auch wenn das net viel besser ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

3.Tja nicht in jedem Spiel schmeisst man die Leute mit Rare und Epics zu.....Questitems droppten bei mir immer sehr gut.Rüstungen und Waffen,vor allem vernünftige, droppen wirklich nicht oft.Was mich aber weniger stört.

4.Du weisst also das die Klassen langweilig sind ,woher?Alle soweit gespielt das du das beurteilen kannst?Ausserdem gibt es sehr wohl skills,habe mit meinem Spiritmaster nu schon  1 1/2 Reihen voll....

5.Ja stimmt,der Boden ist wirklich teilweise matschig.Auch Abhänge etc. sehen matschig aus.Dafür ist das Charakter und Städtedesign umso beeindruckender.

6.Jo,kein Open PvP isn bissl Schade,aber wer weiss,nocht ist es eine BETA!

7.Wie soll man das lvln auch abwechselungsreicher gestalten?bei WoW,HdRo,WAR wars doch auch immer das gleiche?Und ich find die Musik toll...geschmackssache

8.Mir gefallen die Charakteranimationen,magier zum Beispiel hat unterschiedliche Kampfanimationen.Ist seine "Waffe" ein Buch,so liest er daraus,benutzt man eine Kugel,so entzieht er dieser Kugel die Energie für Zaupersprüche.Beim Aufstehen,nachm einem stun skill z.B. , macht er sone coole Breakdance action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

9.Bei dem einen so,beim andern so....ich hab ein "ich muss weiterspielen" Gefühl,unzwar weil ich sehn will was noch so abgeht,wie die Welt noch aussieht und was noch kommt.

10.Naja bei 55k XP pro lvl habe ich vorhin 3,8k bei einer Storyquest und 1,4k bei einer normalen Quest bekommen.Man muss halt auchn bissl was machen und net 3-4 Quest und buff lvl up.


Klar ist noch nicht alles Perfekt.Zum Beispiel finde ich es an einigen Stellen unübersichtlich und auch verwirrend,aber das kann auch daran liegen das mein Englisch nicht das beste ist und ich kein Bock hab mich in einer so kurzen Beta voll drauf zu konzentrieren und z.B. das Crafting etc. zu studieren.Aber es sind mir bisher wenige/keine Bugs aufgefallen,das Spiel läuft verdammt flüssig.

Ausserdem hat es einige tolle Features,die zwar nicht unbedingt neu sind,aber dennoch Klasse wie z.B. :

-Im fliegen Kämpfen,macht unheimlich Spass und ist schön gemacht.
-Der "Private Store" unzwar kann dort jeder einen "Stand" eröffnen und dort seine Waren anbieten,so kann man also wenn man AFK ist,das Häuschen aufstellen und seine Waren anbieten.
-Das "Location" System,man muss nicht umständlich im internet suchen oder hoffen das jemand die Quest kennt.Wenn man mal jemanden oder etwas nicht findet,sagt einem das wo man zu suchen hat.

Gibt noch einiges mehr,werd vielleicht nachher nochmal was schreiben.Aber abschliessend bleibt erstmal zu sagen.Es ist bei weitem kein überspiel und überschüttet die Welt nicht mit Neuerungen,aber es ist ein vernünftig gemachtes Spiel und wird sicherlich seine Anhängerschaft finden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Juli 2009)

ich habn aion shirt O.o
aber spielen werds ichs glaube nicht


----------



## OMGlooool (3. Juli 2009)

also wenn 3.2 kommt werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen wowaccount freezen und irgendwas andres spielen.

Ich hol mir von AION wahrscheinlich dann ne testversion und wenns mir gefällt spiel ichs halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkró (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?




Ich werds auch auf jeden Fall testen, interessant sieht's schon aus. Ich werd das auch vom Spielspaß und der Kurzweiligkeit entscheiden. Und der monatliche Beitrag sollte nicht viel höher als bei WoW sein.

MfG Tokkró


----------



## blindhai (3. Juli 2009)

Alles was ich bisher von Aion gesehen und gehört habe wird das wieder so ein Blender wie viele andere vor ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## imbaaapala (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn viele WoW Leute zu Aion wechseln wirds wiueder so wie in WoW geflame penis-meter...
Am besten wechselt ihr alle das Genre


----------



## Ingerim (3. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Hm, also entweder hast du das falsche Video verlinkt oder wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten, was anspruchsvoll bedeutet.
> Minutenlang rumstehen, Kamera umherschwenken um die "tolle" Grafik zu zeigen und naja... irgendwelche Skills auszuführen... das ähnelt irgendwie Flickwerk. Tank'n'Spank.
> 
> Vorschlag: Belehr mich eines besseren. Was ist bei diesem Boss anspruchsvoll?




Das anspuchsvoll bezog ich hier eher auf die Dauer und nicht auf die Taktik muss mal guggn hab noch nen recht Taktisch anspruchsvollen Boss Fight gesehn(zumindest ansprechender als jeder boss in WOTKL).

Und für nen 1 min Boss fight braucht man zumindest auch Ausdauer was ich im moment in WoW irgendwie vermisse.


@Norjena na dann spielen wa die selbe Fraktion sogar. Da alle meiner Kollegen auch die Elyos spielen wollen werd ich es wohl auch machen auch wenn mich die Asmodier auch reizen. Auf welchen Beta server spielste werd heut oder morgne auch reinkommen hab nen Zugang bekommen von jemanden.


----------



## Grimas (3. Juli 2009)

muss jeder selber wissen ob er aion spielen will oder nicht, ich werds versuchen wenns kacke is dann wars das mit online games.
hab keine lust mit anzusehn wie mit jedem weiterem patch alle heulen aber alle weiter zocken
bald ist es so weit das alle neu wow spieler ein epic  und 1000g bekommen 
ach was waren die alten wow zeiten schön 
aion wird im septemebr kommen dann werden wir sehn wie es ankommt


----------



## felixjodaminka (3. Juli 2009)

mein wow-abo läuft am 24. sep aus und am 25. sep kommt aion raus.... das ist ein zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illian1887 (3. Juli 2009)

MrLockexz schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, habs mir schon vorbestellt. Jetzt am WE erst mal wiede Beta, freu mich schon drauf . Aion ist definitiv besser als Wow, Schon alleine das char design und die Grafik.
> 
> Muss endlich mal september werden^^ (für die dies nicht wissen. Release ist am 25. September^^)



Nehe vorher habe ich Urlaub danach können wir Vorspulen ^^

Dazu Aion ist ein PvPspiel kein PvEspiel das sollten die meisten Bedenken.


----------



## Illian1887 (3. Juli 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Das anspuchsvoll bezog ich hier eher auf die Dauer und nicht auf die Taktik muss mal guggn hab noch nen recht Taktisch anspruchsvollen Boss Fight gesehn(zumindest ansprechender als jeder boss in WOTKL).
> 
> Und für nen 1 min Boss fight braucht man zumindest auch Ausdauer was ich im moment in WoW irgendwie vermisse.



Frage hast du Ulduar schon getestet? Mimiron Hadmode? Alone in the Darknees von Yogg Saron?
Das ist wieder mal eine nicht Stimmende Aussage. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIVFBNysZwU


----------



## Baruma (3. Juli 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> sieht mir iwie zu sehr nach diesem Final Fantasy Gedöns aus.
> mfg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie kannst du es wagen....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Final Fantasy (7) ftw! =P


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Juli 2009)

Baruma schrieb:


> wie kannst du es wagen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



I agree!


Naja Aion,wird genauso wie alle anderen Spiele. Gut,aber eben noch nicht ein Jahr oder mehr draußen.Daher wird die verhätschelte Masse sich nicht darauf einlassen und selbst in einem "kaputten" WoW mehr Zeit  und Geduld aufbringen.Liegt an der Stabilität denk ich (Auch wenn ich persönlich  den Primus derzeit grottig finde.

Spielen werd ich es nicht,weil's mir nicht gefällt.Aber ich würde es eher probieren,als nochmal mein WoW Abo zu aktivieren,das liegt jetzt schon zu lange still und bleibt es auch =)


----------



## Immondys (3. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> warum? weil du als intolleranter und engstirniger Mensch alle über einen Kamm scherst und dabei die Augen vor allen zuvorkommenden und netten Menschen, die eben NICHT so aufffallen, verschließt?
> 
> Netter Versuch, aber das Spiel ist nicht Schuld am Verhalten der Menschen ... das können die Betreffenden auch ohne WoW oder ein anderes beliebiges Spiel schon ganz gut.



Kannst du dich auch ohne persönliche Angriffe artikulieren??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> starten wir die Beta und nach dem Charaktereditior (der wirklich ziemlich gut ist) kam schon die Ernüchterung. Die Grafik ist potthässlich (ich habe eine Radeon 4870!).
> Da hat WoW noch fünfmal soviel Atmosphäre wie Aion, nur die Charaktere in Aion sind besser. Danach kamen die Quests. Ich habe nichts übersinnliches erwartet, ehrlich! Aber bis Level 10 kommen nur, und ich wiederhole, nur(!) diese Varianten an Quests vor: a) Töte XY b) Sammle XY. Keine einzige Gruppenquest, keine Irgendwas-anderes-Quest (Missionsquests gibts, aber denkt ja nicht, dass die die Quests viel besser machen).
> 
> Ich musste mich vor meinem Kollegen dermassen in Grund und Boden schämen. Er hat nichts gesagt, aber ich weiss, was er dachte: "Siehst du, ein besseres MMO als WoW gibt es nicht und ich hatte wieder einmal Recht, dass aus dem neuen Spiel nichts wird" (und er liegt damit absolut richtig).



Hm, nur Töten und Sammeln. Hört sich wie WoW oder jedes andere MMO an. Also werd ichs mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaru87 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die Beta mal angespielt und kann von mir aus sagen das ich garantiert nicht umsteigen werde.

Die Grafik spricht mich überhaupt nicht an und es wirkt teilweise einfach so billig wie bei einem f2p Spiel. 
Man hat den Eindruck es wurden einfach Chars aus Lineage 2 und GW kopiert und eingefügt in eine (recht schöne (das muss ich zugeben)) andere Welt.
Dadurch wirkt das aber in meinen Augen nicht besonders stimmig und die Chars heben sich sehr stark von der restlichen Welt ab, so war jedenfalls mein Gefühl...

Dafür noch der ganze Mist mit Gameguard und alles... hab extra Kaspersky deinstallieren und irgendeine veraltete DirectX Version installieren müssen, nur damit Aion überhaupt läuft...
Kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen das es die europäische Masse anspricht, nicht alles was in Asien ein Erfolg ist muss es auch hier werden, oder ist Lineage 2 hier ein Erfolg?
Würde mich aufjedenfall nicht wundern wenn Aion iwann nen Cashshop bekommt und f2p wird...

Wenn ich wirklich unbedingt ein anderes MMO spielen wollte dann würde ich gleich zu nem guten wie Lotro wechseln, allerdings macht mit WoW noch immer sehr viel Spaß und meine Hoffnung liegt in SWToR.


----------



## Aenny (3. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum WIEVIELE Quest es gibt sondern WAS für welche
> 
> In WoW hat man seit Bc wenigstens nicht NUR töte dies und sammle das
> 
> ...



HAHAHA, glaubst nur du, was für Abwechslung bietet WoW? Einmal die Quests gemacht hat man keinen Bock mehr und die dreckigen dailys sind der oberrotz schlecht hin. Ich für meinen Teil bin stolz schon lange mit WoW aufgehört zu haben.
WoW wird meiner Meinung von Blizzard nur noch ausgequetscht, bis das neue MMO erscheint. Blizz weiß genau das ihr gGme Grafisch etc. der Zeit hinterher hinkt. Die haben eine geniale Marketingstrategie angewandt, das wars dann auch. Stellt euch WoW ohne diese Millionen teure PR vor, na seht ihr jetzt WAR? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard ist zudem noch so geldgeil, das sie mit Chinafarmern zusammenarbeiten. (VORSICHT: Subjektive Meinung)

Wie Aion wird hab ich keine Ahnung, hab mich damit net befasst.
Ich zocke RL, das macht riesigen fun, solltet ihr probieren.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Nehe vorher habe ich Urlaub danach können wir Vorspulen ^^
> 
> Dazu Aion ist ein PvPspiel kein PvEspiel das sollten die meisten Bedenken.



Nein, Aion ist ein PvE und PvP Spiel, ist auf beides ausgelegt und wird in beider Hinsicht erweitert.

@Hikaru, Gamegaurd macht weder mit Kaspersyk noch mit dem neusten Direct X Probleme, hab beides, hast du das Spiel als Admin gestartet? (wenn due Vista benutzt hast)


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Juli 2009)

für mich hört sich: das so an : all wow spieler die aion schlecht machn spricht die wow abhängigkeit aus ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es kommen bestimmte  einge flames dazu


----------



## Hikaru87 (3. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nein, Aion ist ein PvE und PvP Spiel, ist auf beides ausgelegt und wird in beider Hinsicht erweitert.
> 
> @Hikaru, Gamegaurd macht weder mit Kaspersyk noch mit dem neusten Direct X Probleme, hab beides, hast du das Spiel als Admin gestartet? (wenn due Vista benutzt hast)



Hab das immer normal über den Luncher anklickt, ich habe Kaspersky 2010 und beim starten von Aion kam immer eine Fehlermeldung von Gameguard, ich probierte auch Kaspersky zu deaktivieren und zu beenden nur hat das nichts gebracht und es ging erst nach der deinstallation.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

Hikaru87 schrieb:


> Hab das ganz immer normal über den Luncher anklickt, ich habe Kaspersky 2010 und beim starten von Aion kam immer eine Fehlermeldung von Gameguard, ich probierte auch Kaspersky zu deaktivieren und zu beenden nur hat das nichts gebracht und es ging erst nach der deinstallation.


Wenn du es deaktivierst hast und es net ging sollte es net am Kaspersky liegen, der Gameguard kann nur Aktive Programme nachprüfen.

Wie gesagt, wenn du Vista verwendest musst du es als Admin starten (Fehler 114 ist das) oder wenn nicht nach Gameguard +die angezeigte Nummer googlen, gibt dazu ne Menge Seiten wos ganz einfach erklärt is, der hat bei mir Anfangs auch Mucken gemacht.


----------



## tomriddle (3. Juli 2009)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Nehe vorher habe ich Urlaub danach können wir Vorspulen ^^
> 
> Dazu Aion ist ein PvPspiel kein PvEspiel das sollten die meisten Bedenken.




Nein ist es nicht.
Wenn überhaupt dann bitte PvPve obwohl der reine PvE Teil seit 1.3 stark erweitert wurde.


----------



## advanced08 (3. Juli 2009)

also ich werde warten bis aion rauskommt und es paar vernünftige test´s gibt und dann vielleicht mal anzocken falls es mir gefällt spiel ich als "casual" mit


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?


hm ich werd aion spielen.. aber erstens ka obs mir gefällt.. und selbst wenn werd ich weiter wow spielen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (3. Juli 2009)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Dazu Aion ist ein PvPspiel kein PvEspiel das sollten die meisten Bedenken.



Das stimmt so nicht. NCSoft hat es präsentiert als PvP als auch PvE Spiel. Der PvE Teil mag noch nicht ganz so groß sein aber wie schon jemand über mir schrieb wird er erweitert und ich denke in Zukunft sogar noch sehr stark.

Bin einer der glücklichen die das Beta-Event besuchen dürfen und meine ersten Eindrücke sind gut. Es fehlt noch an dingen aber für ein "neues" Spiel ist es doch sehr ausgereift. Vermisse aber noch paar Dinge. Aber naja.. abwarten.. immerhin lief es schon 1 Jahr in Korea und meine vermissten Dinge sind nicht drin. Daher.. schauen was sich noch ändert.


----------



## Macaveli (3. Juli 2009)

muss man sich immer streiten? es ist doch jedes mal so wenn ein neues spiel rauskommt. das war mit tabula rasa so dann mit aoc, mit war und jetzt halt mit aion...
ich glaube viele leute wollen es einfach nur erleben wie wow endlich vom thron geschmissen wird, vergessen dabei aber um was es wirklich geht.
sachen wie spass am spiel, zusammenhalt, andere gamer respektieren und noch viele andere sachen werden dabei ins letzte eck geschmissen. 
stattdessen geht es immer nur darum wer jetzt das bessere spiel zockt und wie schlecht wow ist, und wie schlecht doch aion ist usw usf...
liebt euch doch einfach^^

wenn ich das so lese was ich schreibe denke ich wirklich darüber nach einen priester zu erstellen und vor der bank in dalaran zu predigen^^

schönes wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris3112 (3. Juli 2009)

na ich persönlich habe ja mal GW (Guild Wars) gespielt war am anfang auch geil aber dann is es immer langweiliger geworden. Da GW und AION beide von NCsoft sind könnte ich davon ausgehen, dass die beiden spiele viele charakterzüge gemein haben. weiß nich wie ihr es seht aber ich werds nicht spielen.


----------



## Ingerim (3. Juli 2009)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> Frage hast du Ulduar schon getestet? Mimiron Hadmode? Alone in the Darknees von Yogg Saron?
> Das ist wieder mal eine nicht Stimmende Aussage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIVFBNysZwU




Ja habe ich. Gut die sind zwar Anspruchsvoller als ohne Hardmode aber trotzdem nicht so berrauschend wie Damals c´Thun oder die Twins und von Naxx 40er oder Sunwell wil ich mal garnicht reden. Mit ein wenig übung sind auch die Bosse mleicht möglich kommt natührlich auch immer auf den Playskill der einzelnen Leute drauf an.

Aber seit WOTKL ist es einfach nicht mehr so Anspruchsvoll wie zu Classic oder teils zu BC zeiten. Erinner dich ma an Düsterbruch da biste nicht in max 30 min Durch gewesen wie in jeder Northend Hero ini.

Aber naja will WoW nicht schlecht machen aber es hat sich für mich zuviel ins Negative verändert auch wen einiges gutes dabei rauskamm allgemein isses zu easygoging geworden.

Manchen gefällts jetz vllt mehr und anderen wiederum weniger.


----------



## Norjena (3. Juli 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> naja.. abwarten.. immerhin lief es schon 1 Jahr in Korea und meine vermissten Dinge sind nicht drin. Daher.. schauen was sich noch ändert.



Die Beta ist komischerweiße auf Version 1.0, also das Grundspiel...warum keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt, kann sein das sich mit den anderen Patches da schon was geändert hat.

Zum PvE vs Wow....es gibt Leute (wie mich) denen Hardmods piepsegal sind, dann bietet Aion eine sehr gute Alternative, zumal ja Aion ständig erweiter wird...siehe zb Lineage2, die urpsrünglich Karte hat sich ja schon vervielfacht.
Kann durchaus sein das mit dem nächsten Patch dann ein paar richtig knackige Bosse kommen....


----------



## Seeotter (3. Juli 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei WoW hab momentan sehr viel Spaß daran.



ich auch. Jedoch Star Wars will ich ausprobieren.


----------



## Tijara-RvD (4. Juli 2009)

Also was ich mir anden Vids der HP angesehen habe..
gefällt mir mega.

Sollte dass Spiel dann nur halbsogut sein, wie es jetzt den Anschein hat.. ist mein WoW Geschichte.


Aber ggf. kann mir wer sagen, weil ichs nicht auf der HP gefunden habe, obs schon irgendwelche Eckdaten gibt..?

-Preis des Spiels
-Zeitliche Gebühren
-Erscheinungsdatum in Europa



gruß


----------



## Spliffmaster (4. Juli 2009)

Tijara-RvD schrieb:


> Also was ich mir anden Vids der HP angesehen habe..
> gefällt mir mega.
> 
> Sollte dass Spiel dann nur halbsogut sein, wie es jetzt den Anschein hat.. ist mein WoW Geschichte.
> ...



zu 1 : ca 60 Euro
zu 2 : wie WoW 13 Euro im Monat
zu 3 : am 23 September glaub ich :> Betaspieler 2 Tage früher


----------



## baummi (4. Juli 2009)

öhm.ist das hier nicht ein WOW Forum?
/close


----------



## Whispered (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



ich werde es antesten
genau wie AoC, HdRO, WAR ...


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Juli 2009)

Mittlerweile bin ich in der Beta mit meinem Jäger Level 12 und werde AION auf jeden Fall neben WoW spielen. Die Grafik allerdings finde ich persönlich nicht gar so prall, obwohl ich alles hochgestellt habe. Wenn manche sich beschweren, dass WoW zu bunt sei, dann müssen sie über AION das selbe sagen. Ich find es streckenweise sogar zu bunt. Aber das macht alles nichts, weil das Gameplay und die Perfomance stimmt. Die Gegner sind anspruchsvoll, mit Eintastenspamming wird man nichts ernten. Ob das später mit besserer Ausrüstung so bleibt, muss man natürlich abwarten. Die Quests sind angenehm und man kann sich die Ziele bequem auf der Karte anzeigen lassen. Was ich fantastisch finde, ist die ganze Welt an sich. Völlig abgefahren.

Als erstes Fazit wird AION den ersten Monat sicherlich regelmäßig gezockt werden. Ob es dann später so bleibt, und das kann ich gar nicht oft genug wiederholen, muss sich zeigen. WoW hat da die persönliche Messlatte sehr hochgesteckt und sollte mich AION in einem Jahr immer noch begeistern, dann hat es sich gelohnt. WoW wollte ich auch nur ca. ein Jahr spielen und nun sind es 4 1/2.

Ich bleibe also dabei, umsteigen nein - aber nebenbei spielen ja.


----------



## immortal15 (4. Juli 2009)

wow 4 ever <3


----------



## Ingerim (4. Juli 2009)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> zu 1 : ca 60 Euro
> zu 2 : wie WoW 13 Euro im Monat
> zu 3 : am 23 September glaub ich :> Betaspieler 2 Tage früher




öhmm zu Punkt 1 falsch es kostet bei Amazon und wird auch unserne geschäften in der Stadt 39,90 Kosten als 20&#8364; günstiger als von dir geschätzt. Nur die CE kostet 60&#8364; aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte welche er sich holen will von daher genauere infos wären nett, da sonst die Leute die das PSiel ansich kaufne wollen es dann aber doch ncith tun wegen des Preises da ja sowieso Monatliche kosten auf einen zukommen.

und zu dritten ist Teilsfalsch bei uns kommts am 25ten Raus und 2 Tage günstiger

aber ansich egal


----------



## Spyflander (4. Juli 2009)

naja ich wart auf  the old republic... dann wed ich definitief wow den rücken kehren =) aber aion werd ich wohl net spielen. Das Thema reizt mich null und ich denke das es auch nicht viel anders als andere mmos sein wird. Heut zu Tage kann man eigentlich nur nach dem Thema und dem Umfeld gehen, da im grunde alle mmos gleich sind. Es gibt kaum inovationnen... die größte hab ich bei age of conan mit dem kampfsystem gesehen und das ist wiederum geschmackssach^^

so long möge die Macht mit euch sein =)


----------



## Tijara-RvD (4. Juli 2009)

September..?


hmm.. irgendwie beschleicht mich dass Gefühl, dass Blizzard Panik hat^^

WAR kommt raus und sie hauen schnell WotLK auf den Markt um die Spieler zu halten.
und jetzt kommt AION.. also muss umgehend nen Patch raus.. der mehr Müll als alles anderes ist..
schnell allen Leuten alle Items offenbaren, damit wieder die Spieler "hoffentlich" bleiben..



na ja, ich werde die Tage mal versuchen, ob man noch irgendwie an nen Test-Acc kommt..


----------



## Narijadrow (4. Juli 2009)

Obwohl mir WoW derzeit überhaupt nicht mehr insofern gefällt, dass mich das tägliche oder beinah tägliche einloggen noch irgendwie in freudsame neugier oder laune versetzt halte ich es für arg unwahrscheinlich das aion da "interessanter" wird - weil meine gamerkarriere nun schon so lang geworden ist dass es eigentlich kaum mehr als gesund zu bezeichnen ist - habe ich allerhand erfahrungen gemacht die mir sagen das WoW immernoch(inzwischen leider) das beste allround paket bietet - es reisst niemanden mehr vom hocker sowie es dies vor jahren tat und auch zu bc anfangszeiten und auch die community ist größtenteils etwas sehr nervig und jung geworden(niemand hat was gegen junge -sofern anstand und benehmen gewahrt bleiben-dies lässt leider zu wünschen übrig seit ner weile) - die motivationen die aion bietet sind leider nicht neu und auch rein gar net innovativ - die einzige sache ist die umsetzung der content erneuerungen sowie herausforderungen wo aion punkten könnte - wow ist da leider nurnoch ne nullnummer bietet aber beim gameplay einfach ne super umsetzung- und aion könnte sofern die aufwand/ertrag balance und der individualismus den jeder player benötigt gewahrt bleibt mehr bieten als dies wow derzeit kann - doch das steht erst noch zu beweisen an- grafik und stil sind für ein interessantes mmog (rp is fehl am platz und wird wenn fast ausschließlich auf privat/freien-servern konsequent praktiziert) nur ein sekundäres merkmal - ganz wichtig sind meiner meinung nach das gameplay und die fütterung der meute mit motivation sowie atmosphäre als auch eine gewisse clientel welche ihren beitrag zu letzteren aspekt leistet - das blöde an der ganzen geschichte egal welches mmog man in den letzten jahren sah ist und bleibt die tatsache das man alte zeiten nicht wiedererwecken kann indem man versucht das rad anders zu verkleiden - was her muss ist einfach eine flexible und sich ständig verändernde spielwelt wo spieler ihren avatar zu etwas von IHNEN(und nicht in erster linie durch den entwickler) definiertes - wachsen lassen können - die zeit wo nen multiplayer diablogame in 3d jemanden dauerhaft begeistert sind fast um - spieler brauchen individualismus nen 1a gameplay eine AKTIVE rolle die sie spielen können sowie herausforderungen und motivationen sowie abwechslung - eine itemsteigerung und ein item-charbuild sind einfach irgendwie out - kein A.... brauch 14069534³ HP MP sonstwas steigerungen und OPchars in jeglicher hinsicht sind keine dauerhafte abwechslung und motivation in keinem game - und da hat die onlinegaming branche einfach mal nachholbedarf in jeglicher hinsicht - aion wird leider keine ausnahme - es ist schon bezeichnend das spielerzahlen auf asbach UO-freeshards die gut gemanaged und spielr gut betreut werden wieder zulauf bekommen und eigentliche offlinegames inzwischen durch modding glatt interessanter sind und mehr dauerspass bieten als die derzeitigen mmogs -ich logg zwar immernoch gern auf meine alten WoWhaudegen ein und mache auch mit den richtigen leuten auch noch gern raids inis und pvp aber die gemeinde schwindet zusehens dahin und jegliche alternativen games haben leider in jeder hinsicht maximal selbiges flair zu bieten wie WoW getrumpft hat halt noch keines - aion hat laut infos auch nicht mehr neues zu bieten .... wechsel daher sehr unwahrscheinlich da fass ich lieber nen alten schinken an als mir zum 1341463456  mal vorgaukeln zu lassen wir machen alles anders .... just my thoughts ....


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (4. Juli 2009)

<< Wechselt zu Aion da WoW immer einfacher und uninteressanter wird, und patch zu patch die lust verfliegt.. 



Baruma schrieb:


> wie kannst du es wagen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wort !


----------



## grimmjow (4. Juli 2009)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> zu 1 : ca 60 Euro
> zu 2 : wie WoW 13 Euro im Monat
> zu 3 : am 23 September glaub ich :> Betaspieler 2 Tage früher


Aion wird ca. 40€ kosten und sonst stimmt aber alles.

Ich freu mich drauf, ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch WoW Spieler, der das Spiel wirklich mal geliebt hat. Aber ich hab nicht mehr so viel Zeit wie früher, ich häng total hinterher und ich liebe PvE und PvP.
Irgendwie kommt man in dem Spiel nicht wirklich zum Zuge.. Man muss farmen, farmen und nochmal farmen. Die Leute sind auch nicht mehr das wahre.
Ich hab keine Lust tagelang mein Equip für meine Chars zu farmen.. ja, ich weiß, es gehört dazu, aber das es so lang dauern muss? Vorallem im PvP gilt Eq > Skill..

Will WoW irgendwie nicht verlieren, ist aber denke ich doch gut, wenn man sich mal anderweitig umschaut. Wenns Aion nicht wird, wirds halt doch wieder WoW sein, mal schauen.


----------



## Ferethor (4. Juli 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> übrigens wechselt ensidia auch zu aion !


Ja, irgendwo auf YouTube gibt es ein Video von Kungen. Im gefällt das Spiel anscheinend sehr. Dann werden die ganzen Fanboys weinen, weil ihr Idol weg ist.


Ich denke aber, dass Kungen da nicht lange bleiben wird, da die Bossfights ja nicht grade sehr "fordernd" sind. Das ist ein Tank and Spank. Ich hoffe ich täusche mich.

Was mich ankotzt, ist die Tatsache, dass das Spiel erst NACH meinen Sommerferien erscheint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martog (4. Juli 2009)

Man ist das ein Hype. Genau das gleiche wie bei AOC und WAR. Tausende Threads wurde das gerunter gebetet was die Programmierer und Computermagazine einem darüber erzählt haben.
Und was ist passiert, die Massen haben sich darauf gestürzt und festgestellt ups AOC ist ja  gar nicht fertig und WAR wenn man an die Kürzungen denkt auch nicht.
Wenn man sich neue Spiele anschaut sieht man ja was heutzutage los ist. Wir blöden Käufer sind die Betatester. Und sowas rächt sich an den Spielen die neu rauskommen.


----------



## Ferethor (4. Juli 2009)

Wie schon mehreremale erwähnt wurde, ist es aber bei Aion anders. Aion ist schon 1 Jahr in Korea aktiv. Weswegen wir eine 1.5 Version bekommen. Selbst die 1.0 Version die die Beta hat, enthält keine Bugs. Eigentlich wird ja nur die Sprache getestet.


Außerdem haben schon viele Spieler, die NICHT aus Asien sind, die chinesische oder koreanische Version gezockt und haben positives Feedback gegeben.

Ich denke also nicht, dass Aion eine Randerscheinung wird, selbstverständlich kein WoW-Killer. 2 - 4 Millionen würden mir schon mehr als reichen.


----------



## lord just (4. Juli 2009)

naja aion wird ziemlich gehyped wie damals die anderen ganzen mmo. ich denke aber nicht das wirklich viele für längere zeit zu aion wechseln werden, obwohl es fast genauso ist wie wow. 

was mich und andere bestimmt auch stören wird ist ersteinmal die divine power. mit jedem kill bekommt man ein wenig und man braucht sie für die super skills. fürs endgame bedeutet das dann, dass man ersteinmal schön gegner töten muss um genügend dp zu sammeln. das andere ist das endgame an sich. instanzen soll es fürs endgame nicht geben sondern nur vorher beim leveln und dann auch nur wenige für 5 mann. im endgame soll es mehr open world gruppenquests geben wie z.b. die weltbosse in wow. an für sich ja keine schlechte idee, nur wird es dann viel streit zwischen gilden usw geben. für casuals ist das natürlich super, weil man so den endcontent mit so vielen leuten bestreiten kann wie man will und wenn man nen boss dann nicht schafft, dann holt man sich einfach noch mehr leute.

aion ist sowas wie wow was aber komplett auf casuals ausgelegt ist und keinen richtigen endcontent hat. ist halt typisch asia mmo.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

lord schrieb:


> ersteinmal schön gegner töten muss um genügend dp zu sammeln. das andere ist das endgame an sich. instanzen soll es fürs endgame nicht geben sondern nur vorher beim leveln
> aion ist sowas wie wow was aber komplett auf casuals ausgelegt ist und keinen richtigen endcontent hat. ist halt typisch asia mmo.



Infomiert ihr euch auch mal bevor ihr Lügen erzählt?

Es gibt auch mit 50 noch Instanzen, und nicht nur kleine, auch große, auch PvPvE Instanzen....und es kommen immer neue dazu, auch dieses Spiel wird weiterendwickelt.

Im übrigen ist Aion im Gegensatz zu Wow nicht auf Casuals ausgelegt. Ein PvP Ruf System ähnlich dem alten Ehre System oder Arena System (wer getötet wird verliert wieder ruf)....schwere Bosse (die auch immer schwerer werden, siege Lineage2 als "Vorgänger" zb).

Sterben im PvE kostet Ep. Zahlreiche Möglichkeiten Items zu verbessern, mit dem Unterschied das bei Aion später sogar die Items (oder zumindest die Entchants die schon drauf sind)dabei brechen können je höher man die Sachen bringt....


----------



## mimoun (4. Juli 2009)

"Mein Name ist Mr. T und ich habe meinen Account gekündigt. 
* Wann kündigst du?! *"

So wird bal die Werbung von WoW aussehen wartet mal ab......


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> "Mein Name ist Mr. T und ich habe meinen Account gekündigt.
> * Wann kündigst du?! *"
> 
> So wird bal die Werbung von WoW aussehen wartet mal ab......



Nope, wenn die Abozahlen sinken werden auch keine Quartalszahlen mehr kommen. (wenn sie sinken, steht ja noch nicht fest)


----------



## BigBen1994 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel auch mit dem gedanken aion anzugucken aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher vllt. einfach mal probe spielen


----------



## Aserin (4. Juli 2009)

Ich habe sowieso WoW aufhören. Im falle das Aion nix sein sollte, werde ich auf HdrO umsteigen oder überhaupt kein mmo mehr spielen. WoW wird immo behandelt wie n nebensächliches Projekt, siehe t9 wo nun wirklich sämtliche individualität verloren gegangen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (4. Juli 2009)

lord schrieb:


> aion ist sowas wie wow was aber komplett auf casuals ausgelegt ist und keinen richtigen endcontent hat. ist halt typisch asia mmo.


Du bekommst aber auch keine einzige Änderung an WoW mit oder? DORT wird so ziemlich alles auf Casual ausgelegt, schau dir mal Patch 3.2. an, dann weißte was ich meine.


Was mich jedoch an Aion stört: Ich will mal einen fordernden Bosskampf sehen.


----------



## Moronic (4. Juli 2009)

Das selbe Theater gabs doch zu AoC und WAR auch schon. 

Erst prollen alle rum sie wechseln und nach dem Probemonat kommen 95% reumütig zurück weil Aion ihre viel zu hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt hat. Was es ja ansich auch gar nicht kann weil eben oben genannte 95% meinen Aion were so perfekt wie ein vier jahre altes WoW...

Ich werds mir evtl. anschauen und meine MMO Sammlung damit erweitern.


----------



## mimoun (4. Juli 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Das selbe Theater gabs doch zu AoC und WAR auch schon.
> 
> Erst prollen alle rum sie wechseln und nach dem Probemonat kommen 95% reumütig zurück weil Aion ihre viel zu hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt hat. Was es ja ansich auch gar nicht kann weil eben oben genannte 95% meinen Aion were so perfekt wie ein vier jahre altes WoW...
> 
> Ich werds mir evtl. anschauen und meine MMO Sammlung damit erweitern.


Tja was soll man sagen das leben ist keine Wunschanstalt


----------



## Casker (4. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also ich habe die 5 std TEstversion von Aion gespielt .. und ich finde es nicht schlecht. Als ich den Artikel in der Zeitung gelesen habe und diverse Videoclips aus dem SPiel gesehen habe, war ich tagelang im AION Fieber.
Die kleine Testrunde hat mich aber erstmal wieder auf den Teppich geholt. Leider ... 
Also die Kampfeffekte sind der Hammer. Da macht es echt Spaß zuzugucken und rauszufinden was die alle können.
Das Kampfsystem ist eigentlich auch cool .... die STeuerung ist genau wie bei WoW möglich ... bei steigendem Level sind verschiedene Combis möglich.
Dabei leuchtet dann ein Button im Fenster auf ...wenn man schnell genug ist und diesen dann drückt führt man einen Zusatzangriff. Später wird das dann immer weiter erweitert.
Cool finde ich auch das so einen Art Questhelper integriert ist .... man kann sich anzeigen lassen wo die Questmobs bzw Gegenstände sind.
Man kann sich neue Angriffe beim Lehrer kaufen ... man kann BErufe ausüben ... man hat nen Skillbaum ... oder so ähnlich ...soweit habe ich nicht gespielt .. habe den nur gesehen.

Was mit nicht so gut gefällt ist die Umgebungsgrafik ... irgendwie fehlt da Farbe. Und Heuballen zB sehen total mies aus. Doof finde ich auch das die Welt nicht komplett offen ist ... am Ende der Map wird neugeladen. Jetzt am Anfang ist es eher auch sehr PvP orientiert ... Allerdings soll sich das ja evtl ändern. Es soll ja schon 5 - 6 Inis geben. Außerdem gibt es so eine Art Elite Area, wo man dann mit ner Gruppe alles pätten kann. Dann der Koreanische Touch an dem Spiel ... zb die Buff Geräusche bzw Kampfgeräusche erinnern mich sehr an ein Jap. Fight Spiel. Das könnte nach ner Weile nerfen ... aber mal abwarten wie die dt Version wird.

Ich werde auch erstmal warten wie der Start verläuft und ich hoffe es wird eine Testwoche geben, wo man das ganze mal in Deutsch antesten kann.

Also beeindruckt bin schon und die Idee ist auch cool .... aber WoW ablösen wird es defenitiv nicht. Ist halt anders und muss man sich dran gewöhnen.
Kommt halt drauf an, was die Entwickler damit vor haben und wie zukünftige Erweiterungen aussehen werden. Wenn viele Inis und Raids dazukommen usw dann hat es aufjedenfall Potential.
Und die Umgebungsgrafik in den Startgebieten von WoW ist ja auch mehr als mies. KA wie die Umgebeung später in den Endgebieten live aussieht.

mfg
Casker


----------



## Crudelus (4. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nicht warum sich jede hoffnung in aion konzentriert, 
sicherlich werd ich es auch mal probieren (hab sogarn t-shirt von der gc im guten alten leipzig 08)
aber mal daran gedacht das es auch floppen könnte? also ich werds mal nicht vor ende oktober/anfang november zocken und erstmal sehen was das spiel so kann


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?


 ich steige um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil AION besser ist.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Casker schrieb:


> Was mit nicht so gut gefällt ist die Umgebungsgrafik ... irgendwie fehlt da Farbe. Und Heuballen zB sehen total mies aus. Doof finde ich auch das die Welt nicht komplett offen ist ... am Ende der Map wird neugeladen. Jetzt am Anfang ist es eher auch sehr PvP orientiert ... Allerdings soll sich das ja evtl ändern. Es soll ja schon 5 - 6 Inis geben. Außerdem gibt es so eine Art Elite Area, wo man dann mit ner Gruppe alles pätten kann. Dann der Koreanische Touch an dem Spiel ... zb die Buff Geräusche bzw Kampfgeräusche erinnern mich sehr an ein Jap. Fight Spiel. Das könnte nach ner Weile nerfen ... aber mal abwarten wie die dt Version wird.



Also viel Farbe kann da nicht fehlen^^. Sonst wirds wohl bissel zuu bunt.

Die Welt aber nicht offen? Bisher hatte ich außer beim Wechsel in die Stadt oder zurrück keine Ladezeit, aber ist bei den meisten Spielen so.

Wenn das Spiel bei uns startet sind alleine durch Version 1.5 12 neue Istanzen zusätzlich zu den alten da. Und PvE wird auch in Aion erweitert. (Manche sind nur zugänglich wenn im Abgrund eine Festung kontrolliert wird, also gibts darum schön PvP)

Die Kampfgeräusche werden für uns geändert, die gefallen vielen Leuten im "Westen" nicht so wirklich.

Die Grafik wird mit Patch 1.5 auch aufgewertet....


----------



## Draklur (4. Juli 2009)

ich steig auf alle fälle um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (4. Juli 2009)

OMG wenn man sich das meiste durchliest. Sei es von WoW Fanboys oder AION Fanboys. 

Ich denke AION wird ein gutes spiel, aber dennoch erhoffen sich meiner meinung nach hier einige zuviel von dem spiel. Denn auch wenn sie es verneinen oder zum teil einsehen hoffen doch einige es wird ein WoW Killer, dabei gebe ich dem spiel eher einen nischenplatz einfach von der aufmachung her. Was nicht bedeutet das es schlecht ist.

Dennoch dieses dauerhafte Causual geflame was WoW oder 3.2 angeht. Wann rafft ihr endlich das man irgentwann mal sachen ändern muss , die vor 4 Jahren noch gut waren aber heute nimmer Up to Date. Auch das markensystem macht WoW net Causual freundlicher, super man bekommt 226er items aber was bringt das einem causual der eh lange zeit brauch um sich alles für die marken zu kaufen. Die die sich jetzt schon nach neuem Content sehnen bekommen ihn, und so wies aussieht wird der auch ganz ordenlich was den anspruch angeht.
Am T9 Set Style geflame sieht man worauf es den meisten ankommt. Es muss funkeln, sich bewegen und am besten noch irgentwelche faxen machen nur um damit dann inner stadt zu stehn und hoffen das jemand einen anschaund , das man auffällt. Wer aber mal genau nachdenkt bevor er schreibt wird vieleicht die story rund um das Tunier verstehn, so als Art Vorbereitung für den finalen schlag gegen arthas wo sich die Armeen der Allianz & Horde gegen ihn stellen werden und wer hat schonma eine kunterbunte Armee gesehen? wer sagt das t10 wieder so wird? eben keiner es ist nur sinn um zweck aber das kapiern hier die wenigsten.

Wie dem auch sei , mir solls egal sein. Ich habe meinen spaß mit WoW und werde ihn weiter haben. Wenn einer ihn nicht mehr hat soll er gehn, dies aber auch durchziehn weil man kann net erst sich hier am mainsteam flame beteiligen und monate später wieder behaupten es wäre net so schlimm nur weil man sich evt nicht zugestehn kann das man sich zuviel erhofft hat vom neuem MMO, siehe WAR, HdRO usw.


----------



## Astrad (4. Juli 2009)

Was mir hier auf den Sack geht ist dieses "AION wird genauso versagen wie HdRO,WAR und es wird WoW nicht vom Thron stoßen".Schonmal dran gedacht das AION das überhaupt nicht versucht?Bisher hatten doch nur die Entwickler von Warhammer so eine grosse Klappe und die sind damit ordentlich auf die Fresse gefallen. Aber AION und die Entwickler versuchen einfach ein MMORPG zu erschaffen,was genug leute anzieht um sich und allen beteiligten ein gutes Leben zu geben. Nicht jedes MMORPG wird mit dem Anspruch Entwickelt , dass es WoW killen will....weil das wäre schwachsinn.Davon mal abgesehen haben WAR,HdRO auch grossartige Abozahlen, man muss nicht 12 Millionen Spieler haben um erfolgreich zu sein,denn immerhin ist WoW eine Ausnahme in der grossen MMORPG Welt...

Also steckt euch doch mal dieses "WoW vs. XY Spiel" gesülze dahin,wo keiner gern ist und lasst uns lieber über Vor-Nachteile reden und wer,aus welchem Grund auch immer, AION spielen wird.


So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juli 2009)

Es geht nur um Individualität beim T9, T9 erkennt man, ob es grün oder blau leuchtet spielt beim "angeben" keinen Sinn, aber wenn ich Clonewars spielen dann bitte richtig, kann Star Wars Battlefront 1 und 2 nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich frage weshalb die Leute die offentliche Faulheit der Entwickler auf einen Teil der Community abwälzen und behaupten "Hey dann könnt ihr nicht mehr angeben -.-". 

Die Richtung in die Wow geht...mir hat sie nicht gefallen, darum bin ich schon länger weg, und werde es bleiben, wenn sie andere Ok finden bitte ich toleriere deren Meinung.

Aion bietet ein interessante Alternative, vor allem weil es PvP und PvE bietet, die meisten anderen Spiele bieten jeweils nur eines oder eines fast garnicht (Herr der Ringe oder WAR zb). Bisher gefällt mir das Spiel bis auf ein paar Kritikpunkte sehr gut, daher denke ich das ich dabei bleiben werde.


----------



## Slaneesh (4. Juli 2009)

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Bei Sommerwetter spiel ich fast nix. Wenn mich die MMO Lust packt kehr ich derzeit meißt bei Aoc ein, da mich das Flair des Spiels am besten packen kann. Sonst auch gern mal wieder ein paar Single Player Games. Durch den starken WoW Fokus zu Classic/BC Zeiten gibts doch viele Spieleperlen die heut günstig zu haben sind.

Mit Aion, Jumpgate und Champions stehen 3 MMO's in den Startlöchern. Werde versuchen alle soweit möglich erst probezuspielen (Open Beta oder Trial Acount sobald angeboten). Wenn derzeit nur eines Released würde, würd ichs direkt kaufen aber 3 Games auf einmal ist dann doch des Guten zuviel. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich im Herbst in eine neue Welt zu stürzen.

In Zukunft seh ich in Star Wars und Trek Kandidaten die mich dann wieder in neue Welten schicken.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juli 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> @ Zadros: Warum schafft es dann Guild-Wars ohne Gebühren zu sein? Auch GW2 wird keine Gebühren haben. Nur so als Denkanstoss...



Vergleich mal den Umfang von Wow mit GW und dann denke nochmals darüber nach.


----------



## War-Rock (4. Juli 2009)

Hab keine infos über aion.

Wenns weniger kostet, monatlich. Dann ist der drang nicht so groß regelmäßig zu spielen, weils nur nen paar euro für die tonne sind wenn man keinen bock hat. Ich kenne auch einige leute, die es dann auch spielen würden und jetzt kein mmo spielen. Das häufig gebrachte "Geld-Argument" wiegt in meinen augen schwerer als oft von den fürsprechern abgeschmettert wird. Für manchen mögen in zeiten von wirtschaftskriese und erhöhter arbeitslosigkeit auch diese beträge ein kleiner punkt sein. Außerdem sagen viele: "Ne, wenn ich da geld für ausgebe, dann will ich es auch nutzen, aber ich hab keinen bock bei schönem wetter an den pc zu gehen und trotzdem meine kohle abzudrücken." Zocken läuft als hobby bei den meisten nur als Hobby 4 Kategorie, was auch gut ist. Sport, disco,vereinsbeiträge, etc. geht da halt nunmal vor und wird zuerst und lieber bezahlt, als einem x-beliebigen unternehmen das geld in den rachen zu werfen.

Wenn man bei Aion einstellige beträge nehmen würde, währe das auch marketingpsychologisch ein immenser vorteil. Blizz kann mir im übrigen auch nicht erzählen, dass sie die paar hundert millionen für server und gehälter aufbrauchen. Also der ein oder andere euro wäre da schon drin.

Wenn es also günstiger und gut, aber vorallem anders als wow aber trotzdem in spielelementen wie umfang und qualität gleich gut ist, dann werde ich vielleicht umsteigen.

Solange nichts günstigeres oder wirklich deutlich besseres spiel kommt, werde ich sicher nicht umsteigen.

Werde mich mal informieren und dann meine meinung posten...


----------



## Doomsta (4. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Ich werd zu AION wechseln, hab heute 5 stunden kostenlos auf den koreansischen servern reingezockt, und allein die startgebite sind allein dermaßen geil designt, das spiel ist echt etwas sooooo einzigartiges, neuartiges und geniales.

und jetz geh ich mir noch nen kostenlosen test acc. machen um den gleichen content nochmal mit nem scout durchzuzocken. 
Wir sehn uns in  einem anspruchsvollem AION!


----------



## Detela (4. Juli 2009)

also wenn blizzard biss zum september nicht ein set (t10,11) gut ausehn lässt sagen wir im styl von t1,2,3 dan geh ich.Aber da das so oder so garantiert NICHT der fall sein wird bin ich der festen überzeugung das ich auf Aion umsteige.


----------



## Morcan (4. Juli 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Aion einstellige beträge nehmen würde, währe das auch marketingpsychologisch ein immenser vorteil. Blizz kann mir im übrigen auch nicht erzählen, dass sie die paar hundert millionen für server und gehälter aufbrauchen. Also der ein oder andere euro wäre da schon drin.



Blizzard beschäftigt mehr als 2700 Mitarbeiter die bezahlt werden müssen, Serverunterhaltskosten, Serverwartungen, Entwicklung neuer Spiele/Erweiterungen...da geht schon einiges an Geld flöten das sie verdienen.


----------



## Doomsta (4. Juli 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Blizzard beschäftigt mehr als 2700 Mitarbeiter die bezahlt werden müssen, Serverunterhaltskosten, Serverwartungen, Entwicklung neuer Spiele/Erweiterungen...da geht schon einiges an Geld flöten das sie verdienen.


schätze ca. 50% die restlichen millionnen gehen an die dicken blizzard fische.


----------



## zwergeromatiko (4. Juli 2009)

Da haste recht Doomsta


----------



## Morcan (4. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> schätze ca. 50% die restlichen millionnen gehen an die dicken blizzard fische.



Schätzen will gelernt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich wird ein großer Teil noch anderweitig verteilt...aber wozu gründet man eine Firma wenn man kein Geld verdienen will?


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2009)

Ich bleibe bei WoW weil....
es mich nicht interessiert wie die Items aussehen. Design wird überbewertet und ist im Fight nicht hilfreich.
weil ich noch lange net allen Content gesehen habe und immer noch genug Herausforderungen habe.
weil ich eine gute Gilde habe und dementsporechend viel Spaß mit RL und Ingamefreunden.
weil ich mich auf das nächste Addon freue.
weil Grafik auch net alles ist.
und weil die anderen es auch net besser können.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (4. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich werd zu AION wechseln, hab heute 5 stunden kostenlos auf den koreansischen servern reingezockt, und allein die startgebite sind allein dermaßen geil designt, das spiel ist echt etwas sooooo einzigartiges, neuartiges und geniales.



Die ersten 5 Stunden fand ich auch Top! 
Langsam stellt sich aber bißchen Eintönigkeit ein, das hat WAR "damals" besser gemacht...
Kann aber auch an meiner Stimmung heute liegen, oder an der Erkältung die sich grad einschleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (4. Juli 2009)

Aion wird sicher cool und ich freu mich drauf und hab mir die CE bestellt.... aber.... ich überleg ob ich sie wieder storniere und das Spiel sein lasse.

Aion is kein Spiel in dem ich mich auf Dauer sehen kann und ich mag WoW nicht verlassen (ja, es gibt immer mehr Sachen mit denen ich unzufrieden bin, speziell die T9-Verarsche, aber mich interessiert zb die Story noch), da ich dort mit RL-Freunden und Gilde spiele mit der ich mich sehr gut verstehe. Glaube solange WoW nich echt abgrundtief schlecht wird und die meisten/alle von denen dabei bleiben bleib ich auch.

Und damit seh ich für Aion ein Problem, da ich schon jetzt merke, dass Studium und Arbeit unter zuviel WoW leiden (muss mich nächstes Semester wieder zusammenreißen), sind zwei MMOs einfach nicht sinnvoll.

Ich würde Aion gern zocken aber ich muss jetzt noch mal rational überlegen was die sinnvollste Variante wäre (bzw zweit-sinnvollste ^^ rational betrachtet wäre wohl MMOs komplett knicken die sinnvollste Lösung).

Das einzige bzw nächste MMO für das ich WoW ernsthaft verlassen würde wird SW:TOR. Das ist mein MMO-Highlight, neben Guild Wars 2. Wenn das mal kommt und ich dann immer noch so aktiv bin in WoW wirds wohl oder übel doch 2-MMO-Betrieb werden.


----------



## Casker (5. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Screen von mir .... also die Bodentexturen sind grausig.
Aber wie vorher schon gesagt .... mal abwarten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Casker


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Casker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Screen von mir .... also die Bodentexturen sind grausig ...
> 
> Aber wie vorher schon gesagt .... mal abwarten ...



Patchnotes lesen, mit der Version 1.5 die wir zum Start haben werden gibts ein rundum Grafikupdate....Zudem glaube ich nicht das deine Einstellungen oben auf Max sind.


----------



## Hodibo12 (5. Juli 2009)

Also ich werde mir Aion und The old Republic angucken vlt noch bissl WOW nebenbei


----------



## Casker (5. Juli 2009)

Doch alles max ... spiele mit 
Phenom 2 x4 940
4 GB RAM
Radeon HD 4870 1GB
Vista
mit einer Auflösung 1680 x 1050

Damit habe ich alles auf max stehen bei AION und spiele flüssig.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2009)

Also die Bilder hauen mich irgendwie nicht vom Hocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Thema anspruchsvoll: In 5 Stunden Spielzeit kann man sowas natürlich einschätzen. Gerade das Endgame hat sich dann garantiert schon offenbart... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Juli 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum WIEVIELE Quest es gibt sondern WAS für welche
> 
> In WoW hat man seit Bc wenigstens nicht NUR töte dies und sammle das
> 
> ...




Und wielange hat WoW gebraucht um ''spannendere'' quests zu bringen?3-4Jahre?Toll.Wie alt ist Aion?Merkst was?Und btw. hast schon Aion gespielt?Ich ja, bis lv 19 und waren eben nicht nur Töte xy Besorge xy.Aber kk.

Ja ich werde wechseln, schon vorbestellt, aber anfangs werd ich WoW und Aion gleichzeitig am laufen haben.


----------



## Charlees (5. Juli 2009)

Ich denke es wird wie immer.
Ein Teil der Spieler wird zu Aion abwandern aber der Großteil wird weiterhin World of Warcraft spielen.

Btw halte ich von Aion nicht sonderlich viel und werde sicher nicht wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder aus dem 18+Gebiet zu sehen, falls es jemand interessiert.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1862067


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bleibe WoW treu, ich denke nicht das man jetzt schon sagen kann wer auf Aion umsteigt, ich hab schon viele Spiele gesehen da war alles gut zum Ansehen, aber das spielen war Müll!


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> ich steige um
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da du ja im AION-Bereich etwas Wind wegen dem Betazugang von Amazon gemacht hast, kann man von ausgehen dass du noch nicht eine Sekunde selbst gespielt hast um deine Aussage oben sinnig zu begründen. Und SOWAS geht mir richtig auf den Senkel.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da du ja im AION-Bereich etwas Wind wegen dem Betazugang von Amazon gemacht hast, kann man von ausgehen dass du noch nicht eine Sekunde selbst gespielt hast um deine Aussage oben sinnig zu begründen. Und SOWAS geht mir richtig auf den Senkel.


Lass ihm doch seine jugendlichen Träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dem Bilderthread sagt ein Spieler übrigens, dass die Quests sich nicht vom Einheitsbrei lösen können. Hab ichs mir doch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Lass ihm doch seine jugendlichen Träume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und?Bastel du halt paar tausende q's die sich alle unterschieden.Wie gesagt spielte ich Aion bis lv 19 und da waren bei leibe nicht nur standart q's dabei.Selber spielen & bild machen ftw.Nicht auf andere achten.


----------



## Knuelle (5. Juli 2009)

Ich werde es so machen wie mit AOC und WAR. Ich kaufe mir das Game schaue es mir 1 MOnat lang an und wenn es mir gefällt spiele ich weiter und wenn nicht landet es im Regal.

Aber ob ich mit WOW aufhören werde weiss ich nocht nicht, da ich gerade sehr viel Spass habe und noch einiges erreichen möchte.
Gruss Knuelle


----------



## floppydrive (5. Juli 2009)

Habe schon länger mit WoW aufgehört und steige auf AION um, warte aber eigentlich eher auf Guild Wars 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AION wird kein WoW Killer das ist sicher klar, aber das soll es auch sicher nicht, es lässt sich gut spielen, ist kein Asia Grinder (gut die ersten 20 Level kann man das schwer beurteilen), aber die Story ist super und die Grafik ist ein echter Leckerbissen.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Lass ihm doch seine jugendlichen Träume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und? Hat jemand das Gegenteil behauptet? 

Es wurde behauptet das Aion kein Grinder ist, was ja stimmt.

In Wow gibts bis lvl 60 auch fast nur "sammle dies, töde das, bring das zu dem", bis auf die paar Flugqeusts vl als Ausnahme...ob es sowas in Aion gibt kann derzeit kaum jemand sagen, fest steht aber das mit 1.5 und den vorherigen Patches (die wir in der Beta Gott weiß warum noch nicht haben) ne Menge Qeusts dazu gekommen sind....ich denke die meisten werden nach MMO Schmema 1 ablaufen..aber vl sind auch Ausnahmen dabei.


----------



## M0tti (5. Juli 2009)

Da ich erst seit kurzem WoW spiele werde ich wohl nicht mit Aion anfangen. Außerdem würde ich da eher mit Guild Wars 2 anfangen. Immerhin habe ich den ersten Teil mehr als 2 Jahre aktiv gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und WoW macht mir (noch) spaß, mal schauen wie lange das anhält.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Und? Hat jemand das Gegenteil behauptet?
> 
> Es wurde behauptet das Aion kein Grinder ist, was ja stimmt.
> 
> In Wow gibts bis lvl 60 auch fast nur "sammle dies, töde das, bring das zu dem", bis auf die paar Flugqeusts vl als Ausnahme...ob es sowas in Aion gibt kann derzeit kaum jemand sagen, fest steht aber das mit 1.5 und den vorherigen Patches (die wir in der Beta Gott weiß warum noch nicht haben) ne Menge Qeusts dazu gekommen sind....ich denke die meisten werden nach MMO Schmema 1 ablaufen..aber vl sind auch Ausnahmen dabei.



Nein, ein typischer Asiagrinder ist es bis Level 13 (weiter spiele ich erstmal nicht, um mir noch Neues für die Liveversion aufzuheben) wahrlich nicht. Aber in der Tat sind die Quests sehr gewöhnlich. So langsam sollte jedem klar sein, dass Quests in MMOs im Grundprinzip immer gleich sind. Auf die Verpackung kommt es an. Und die ist in AION auf normalem Niveau, wie ich finde.

Worauf Lari wohl hinaus wollte, dass manch einer wieder beginnt den MMO-Messias vor sich zu sehen, obwohl es sich von den anderen nicht grundlegend unterscheidet. Und da scheint grundätzlich alles einige Stufen besser zu sein, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Ich könnte eine Liste erstellen, wo ich ausführe, was AION gegenüber WoW oder WAR besser macht, aber genauso etliche andere Dinge aufzählen die es meiner Meinung nach schlechter macht.

Wenn dann natürlich noch jemand sagt, AION ist besser, obwohl er es zu 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit noch nicht selbst gespielt hat, dann läuten bei mir sämtliche Hypeglocken...


----------



## OMGlooool (5. Juli 2009)

ach da fällt mir grad was auf.
AION kommt am 25. September raus, und am 26. ist mein Geburtstag!

Wenn das mal kein Zeichen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Wie sieht es eigentlich in AION mit der Grafik aus bezüglich der Charaktere? Die sehen auf den Screens ja ein bisschen so aus wie mit der Schere ausgeschnitten. Täuscht das oder interressiert es nur keinen?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. Juli 2009)

Ich nicht. Finde das mit den guten und bösen Engeln irgendwie doof^^


----------



## Tietze (5. Juli 2009)

*lol* wollte eben fast das gleiche schreiben wie mein Vor-Poster Pingu: ich find das mit den guten und bösen Engeln auch irgendwie ein bisschen... hm, kitschig.

Habe mir schon einige andere MMORPG angesehen, bin aber letztendlich doch immer wieder bei WoW geblieben.

Ich glaube das einzige Online-Game für das ich WoW aufgeben würde, wäre ein "Das Schwarze Auge" Online MMORPG, weil mir diese von allen Fantasy-Welten am besten gefällt.


----------



## DaaVee (5. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn Aion eine finde ich persönlich gute Grafik besitzt bleibe ich bei wow ...


----------



## Dpp_Legend (5. Juli 2009)

Hm ehrlich gesagt ich werde es mir ansehen und wahrscheinlich wechseln.
Denn Wow ist langsam "ausgelutscht". Es wird zwar immer wieder neuer Content nachgeschoben ( alle 30-60 Tage glaube ich ) aber es wird langsam eintönig und es ist Zeit für etwas neues bei mir.
Das was ich bisher von AION gesehen habe sieht meiner Meinung nach bombastisch aus.
Nicht die Grafik an sich sondern , die Animationen bei Schlägen , Spells , Special Moves und so weiter .
Dennoch glaube ich Wow wird seinen MMORPG-Thron behalten weil Blizzard einfach das beste Marketing haben ( den besten ruf usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

My 2 cents. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrnaar (5. Juli 2009)

Pff.. wie egoistisch! Wenn ihr alle wechselt ist AION sofort voller WoWler... dann werden 2-Klassen-System, DKP, Leetspeak und Kiddietum eingeschleppt und nach einem Monat geht das Spiel ein.. =(

Spaß beiseite... werds mir vielleicht mal angucken, einen Wechsel habe ich aber nicht vor...


----------



## Shinar (5. Juli 2009)

Aion hat nichts, was einen WoW Spieler interessieren könnte. Das ist was für WAR/HdRo etc. Spieler, die sowieso weniger Anspruch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion hat nichts, was einen WoW Spieler interessieren könnte. Das ist was für WAR/HdRo etc. Spieler, die sowieso weniger Anspruch haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Macht es eigentlich Spaß in jedem Forum ne andere Meinung zu vertreten? Solange glaubt dir niemand mehr auch nur ein einziges Wort....


----------



## Shinar (5. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich Spaß in jedem Forum ne andere Meinung zu vertreten? Solange glaubt dir niemand mehr auch nur ein einziges Wort....



Ist ein Fanboy denn glaubwürdiger?


----------



## Aberon (5. Juli 2009)

Natürlich werde ich Aion antesten und wenn es mir gefällt, werde ich es auch weiter spielen.
WoW spiele in in letzter Zeit sowieso kaum noch. Meistens schau ich mal für paar Wochen rein und dann wirds mir wieder zu eintönig.
Spätestens werde ich mit Star War: The Old Republic WoW den Rücken zukehren.
Ich bin exessiver Star Wars Fan und ich freu mich schon riesig auf meinen Bounty Hunter *pew* *pew* ^^


----------



## Norjena (5. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ist ein Fanboy denn glaubwürdiger?



Fanboys üben keine Kritk, sie loben alles in den Himmel, mir selbst gefallen manche Dinge nicht so gut, und ich behaupte auch nie das Aion>All ist. 

Gehöre also nicht zu der Kategorie.

Du jedoch schreibst fast in jedem Thread etwas anderes und widersprichst dir dabei ständig.


----------



## GreenIsaac (6. Juli 2009)

Hmmmm umsteigen kann man vorher nie sagen. Jedes Spiel is an sich halt komplett anders, dem einen gefällt WoW besser und dem anderen Aion. Außerdem auch eine Frage des Rechners. Ältere Modelle werden bei Aion nicht mitmachen und diese Spieler müssen wohl bei WoW bleiben...


----------



## todesstern (6. Juli 2009)

ich werde es mir sicher mal anschauen wow werd ich spielen bis die server offline gehn^^

ne mal im ernst ich sag mal so

WoW ist briliant
AoC hat geile grafik
RoM is gratis

Aion is ein mix aus allen ma albgesehn vom F2P wenn man es spielt seht man sofort das sich da wer mühe gemacht hatt den westlichen spieler anzusprechen ich hab persönlich bissel mühe mit asia mmos da das meistens aufs grinden hinausläuft bei AION sieht es anders aus da hama nu schon glaub 1500 quests und es werden mehr 

ales in allem Aion wird ein gutes spiel was ich sicher auch regelmässig zocken werde


----------



## Shinar (6. Juli 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> ich werde es mir sicher mal anschauen wow werd ich spielen bis die server offline gehn^^
> 
> ne mal im ernst ich sag mal so
> 
> ...



Mit diesem Post bist du einmal im buffed-Heft gekommen (falls er von dir war) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Hmmmm umsteigen kann man vorher nie sagen. Jedes Spiel is an sich halt komplett anders, dem einen gefällt WoW besser und dem anderen Aion. Außerdem auch eine Frage des Rechners. Ältere Modelle werden bei Aion nicht mitmachen und diese Spieler müssen wohl bei WoW bleiben...



Läuft auch auf Grottenrechnern, zur Not lässt sich die Grafik zu weit runterdrehen das es fast wie Diablo 2 nur in "3D" ausschaut.


----------



## OMGlooool (6. Juli 2009)

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit endcontent aus?


----------



## RazZerrR (6. Juli 2009)

Ich höre auf mit WoW und spiele gar nicht mehr, sondern genieße das Leben in den USA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (6. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion hat nichts, was einen WoW Spieler interessieren könnte. Das ist was für WAR/HdRo etc. Spieler, die sowieso weniger Anspruch haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist ein komischer Geselle, wie gesagt in jedem Forum schreibst du was anderes.


Und ja, Aion hat was, das WoW-Spielern gefallen könnte, schließlich bin ich auch einer gewesen. oO

Und WoW hat hier mal die niedrigsten Ansprüche. WoW: GIEF EQUIP!!!!1111


----------



## SulTaNkx (6. Juli 2009)

ihr tut hier alle so als würdet ihr zum wow zocken gezwungen werden^^

hört doch auf wenn ihrs so shice findet und geht zum billigen war oder AoC XD


----------



## SulTaNkx (6. Juli 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich höre auf mit WoW und spiele gar nicht mehr, sondern genieße das Leben in den USA.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wohnort bremen? XD (USA)?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redmoone (6. Juli 2009)

Ich Spiele die Beta diese geht nur bis lvl 20 grade darum vergleiche ich das auch nur mit den Anfangsquests von WoW und da tun sich beide spiele nicht viel
abegsehen davon das Aion noch zu den normale q pro Gebiet noch Story Q gibt man hat also geschätzte 40 q die Zusammenhängen und aufeinander aufbauen
und ein Ziel haben.

Das erste Gebiet ist schon ganz net hat paar sehr schöne Ecken beeindruckend wird es wenn man in die Hauptsadt kommt beeindruckend schön riesig (wobei die
der Asmodier mir doch mehr gefällt kurze laufwege und so)
Insgesamt entdeckt man viele kleinigkeiten die das Spiel für mich liebenswürdig machen z.B. gibt es Kisten in den nix ist und die aufm wasser schwimmen und kisten
in dennen nen schleimmonster ist dieses ist aber viel tiefer im wasser.

Ich hab nicht mehr zeit ich werds aufjedenfall noch die nächsten betas zocken und mal schauen vieleicht finde ne alternative :-)


----------



## Cylierie (6. Juli 2009)

Also sorry , aber mit kiddyhipe hat das wenig zu tun, aion vereint die beiden besten rollenspiele die es giebt ..graphisch wie ff und gameplay wie wow besser gehts nicht, und wenn es so wird wie versprochen ...und danach sieht es immer mehr aus, dann wird es ne menge umsteiger geben auch wenn viele noch vorsichtig mit einer äusserung sind! Es fängt an bei der chargestaltung und geht bis zu kämpfen im flug ( ohne flugtiere) eigene flügel...nicht wie bei wow ...schultern die flügel simulieren aber nicht funktionieren... und so wird es wohl noch ne menge anderer dinge zu entdecken geben die das umsteigen leicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cylie


----------



## Darussios (6. Juli 2009)

Mal die Gegenfrage:
Wer wird wieder zurückkehren?

Antwort:
99,8% aller Heuler werden wieder kommen.

Warum?
Man nehme das bisher geschriebene, ersetze das Wort "Aion" durch einen Titel, der mal als WoW-Killer angepriesen wurde z.B. WAR und schaue sich das an, was nach Release passierte.

RICHTIG! Der Löwenanteil ist zurückgekehrt, weil sie ein komplett neues Spiel mit den Maßen eines etablierten Spieles wie WoW messen wollen und dementsprechend unzufrieden sind.
Alle heulen sie, wie scheiße WoW wäre oder sagen "AION ich komme!!!einseinself" und sie bleiben trotzdem bei WoW.

Es gibt keine WoW-Killer. Es gibt nur von WoW gekillte.

Mfg


----------



## Marathma (6. Juli 2009)

Man kann WoW auch schönreden, anstatt die Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen.
WoW spielt man noch aus 2 Gründen:
1. Man spielts schon ewig, heißt, man wirds einfach nicht so schnell los. Wie den kleinen Bruder der Freundin mit der man schon seit Jahren zusammen ist.
2. Wegen den Leuten die mit einem Raiden und die eine über die lange Spielzeit ans Herz gewachsen sind.

Mhhhh. Wegen dem Spaten der meinte



> Wiedermal dieser Kiddie-Hype wie vor Age of Failiure oder Failhammer...



Schonmal AION gespielt? Nein? Dann STFU!
Hab schön über das Wochenden die Beta zocken können und für ein unfertiges Spiel merkt man deutlich das sich jemand beim Design und Entwickeln Mühe gegeben hat.
Vom Gameplay und der Grafik her gelungen.
Ich werds ab September dann richtig zocken, weils einfach Spaß macht.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Solang über den Endcontent und die Lauffähigkeit dessen nichts bekannt ist kann man erstmal garnichts sagen.
In WoW hat man seine Item-Jagd bzw. Achievements/Hardmodes, die auch weitestgehend laufen.
In WAR hat man, naja, wie sag ichs freundlich... am besten garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endgame-Konzept geht halt nicht auf.
Was erwartet uns in Aion... PvPvE hab ich irgendwo rausgelesen, eine dritte Fraktion, computergesteuert. Hört sich vielleicht nett an, aber ohne es wirklich selbst zu spielen kann man es nicht einschätzen.

Und solange Aion in der Beta nicht bis Level 50 spielbar ist sollte jeder erstmal den Ball flach halten. Erinnert ihr euch an den Start von AoC? Bis LEvel 20 war alles Top, Sprachausgabe, Storyline etc. pp. alles was ein Spielerherz höher schlagen lässt. Ab dann kam dann erstmal die Ernüchterung.
Genau so *kann* es momentan noch in Aion aussehen.

Wer jetzt schon sagt er wechselt definitiv kauft sich da die Katze im Sack.

@King-James:
Von deiner Schreibweise und Art her würde ich ja tippen, dass dein letzter Account Kobe_sux oder wie er hieß gebannt wurde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich selber spiele fast seit Release WOW, war Rang 14 ( damals Arbeitslos), und habe auch jede Klassik-Instanz gesehen.

Zu WOW, für damalige Zeiten Hammer, anspruchsvoll, sehr nette und gute Community ( heute schaut selber mal in den Handelschannel), Innovationen, fordernd, etc etc, einfach ein durchweg gutes und schönes, fesselndes Spiel.

Jetzt ist WOW ein sehr gut vermarktes, wir holen max Geld raus und schauen wie lange die Masse noch drauf reinfällt, Produkt.
Es hat einen guten Ruf gilt als Primus und ist ganz ehrlich wirklich schei.ße geworden. Anspruch kaum, im Gegensatz zu früher.
Man war auf ein blaues! T0-Set jmd. mit nem Epic war der Obermakker. Heute bekommst du alles hinterhergeschmissen.

Die Grafik war mal gut jetzt ist sie veraltet und wem Comic-Style gefällt sicher noch ok aber gut weit gefehlt.

Wow hat seinen Zenit überschritten für viele Spieler die von Anfang an dabei waren schon lange. Für Casuals ist es sicherlich schön und gut. Man loggt ein daddelt ein wenig vor sich hin und das war es dann auch. Für Vielspieler diese lassen sich nur von den 1000 Grindsachen blenden ( man kann ja so viel machen und macht immer dasselbe, GRINDEN!!!!), sei es Ruf, Epics, Instanzen, Ehre, Marken, Mobs,Gold, Kräuter, Leder, Erze, etc , etc


Im Endeffekt ist bei Wow immer alles gleich sei es PVP, Bosse ,Raids, Berufe,etc. Abwechslung kaum.
Beobachtet einfach mal genau was ihr in einer Woche unterscheidliches gemacht habt.

Ich möchte Wow nicht schlecht machen oder seine Fans für dumm verkaufen.
Leider ist es einfach so WOW >all!

Aber dazu muß ich noch sagen, macht mal die Augen auf und schaut euch Aion mal an und versucht mal wirklich offen an die Sache ran zu gehen.

Zu Aion:

Grafik ist wirklich gut und es macht Spaß sich in der Welt umzusehen. Alleine der Teich mit der Insel den ganzen Fischen, den vielen Details etc war Hammer gleich mal 5 Minuten nur die Aussicht genossen.

Asia-Grinder? Weit gefehlt, mein Kollege ist der absolute WOW-FanBoy hat bei mir zugesehen nach 5 Minuten seine Aussage:

Das Spiel ist kacke grafik mies, nur grinden, die Mobs zu schwer ist ja der hammer wie kacke das Spiel ist.

Daraufhin habe ich den Laptop genommen WOW gestartet und mal losgelegt beide Spiele nebeneinander gehabt.

Dann haben wir beide nebeneinander 5 Stunden gespielt und mal verglichen.

Er hat immer wieder zu mir rüber geluckt, nach ca 2 Stunden die Aussage:Also die Grafik ist doch schon viel besser bei Aion und die Welt ist doch auch schöner gestaltet.
Nebeneinander sieht es auch jeder wie gut die Grafik ist, da hat man sie nicht nur subjektiv in seinem Kopf, sondern auch Objektiv vor sich.

Dann haben wir mal ein wenig gequestet, er im Sholazar ich die ersten Gebiete.
Ihm ist aufgefallen, dass wenige Spieler da sind und er fragte warum. Channelsystem erklärt und er dass ist ja doof ich bin Channel 1 du 2 wir sind in einer Gruppe und können nicht zusammen questen.
System erklärt, Channelwechsel gezeigt, auch er war begeistert, so sind die Gebite nicht zu überlaufen Channels gibt es so oder so nur bis LVL 20 Gebiete, verhindert wirklich gut überlaufene Gebiete und man kann auch gute als Gruppe questen. Ich erinnere an Startegbiete bei Wow-Releasen.

Seine Quests waren doch eigentlich fast immer grinden und selten Abwechslungsreich, ok Bananen und andere Tiernamen, das war es schon.
Bei mir Videos dazwischen auch mal grinden von 6- 10 Mobs( ich erinnere alleine an die Kill 30 davon und als Folge 25 davon Killqs für Nessingwary), Laufquests, der typische Einheitsbrei bei MMOs aber ich hab deutlich weniger Mobs grinden dürfen wie er...
Seine Aussage sieht gut aus v.a. die Videos und ja ok wenn Aion Aisa-Grinder ist dann Wow erst Recht....


Dann haben wir mal Berufe verglichen:
Er BB und Schmied, ich alle die es gibt.


Seine Animationen sehr langweilig und eintönig, meine deutlich abwechslungsreicher. Kochen ist hammer wenn man die Bratpfanne schwingt. Ist aber Geschmackssache worauf man Wert liegt.

Er hat festgestellt, dass alle Chars fast gleich aussehen. Haben dann aus Spaß mal 2 Stunden uns durch Wow-Anfangsgebiete geschlagen und etliche Twinnks ausgegraben uns siehe da machen sie bei WOW auch am Anfang. Ab LVL 15 sieht man bei Aion dann schon deutliche Unterschiede in dem Equip und der Bewaffnungbei wow im Moment erst ab ca 80.... ( Accountgebundene Items FTW!!!)

Zum Thema späteres Aussehen, bei Aion kann man seine Skin der Ausrüstung ändern gibt schöne Videos dazu.
Fanden wir beide cooles Feature.

Kämpfe haben wir auch verglichen die sind bei Aion deutlich ansprechender und abwechslungsreicher, soweit man dass schon beurteilen kann, aber die Animationen sind echt geil.

Nach den ca 5 Stunden nebeneinander Spiele vergleichen hat er seine Meinung doch ein wenig geändert und sieht es sich doch selber mal an anstatt gleich zu verurteilen, wie Aion wirklich ist kann man erst nach dem Release sagen. Beta macht sehr viel Spaß das Spiel läuft jetzt schon bugfreier und stabiler wie Wow im ersten Jahr und ich lege euch nahe Aion wirklcih neutral anzusehen, es ist ne Beta kein 4 Jahre altes Spiel.

Ich muß sagen die Beta macht Spaß, kämpfe sind fordernd, und das Spielerlebnis auch echt gut und ansprechend. Ich kann es empfehlen und werde es auf jeden Fall anspielen über den Endcontent kan nich wenig sagen, aber was die ersten 20 LVL versprochen haben werden die anderen 30 auch halten, zumindest wenn man viele Foren liest.

An alle WOW´ler schauts euch mal neutral an und schreibt hier dann, was ich hier lesen muß ist meist Bullshit und nach dem Motte einfach mal schnell Mist daher gelabbert einer will MEIN Spiel angreifen. HALLO MEIN SPIEL das ist eh das BESTE!!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte win wenig meine Sicht verdeutlichen und auch jmd zum kleinen Umdenken bewegen und dass derjenige versucht das Spiel mal neutraler versucht  sich anzusehen.


Viele der von WOW´ler getroffenen Aussagen sind einfach falsch und total weg von der Realität, ich habe nur versucht einige zu entkräften und das Gegenteil zu beweisen, was ihr draus macht ist euch überlassen.


Danke




Freue mich schon auf Eure Flames


----------



## Tyralein (6. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich werde nicht komplett  auf Aion umsteigen.

Ich selbst spiele im Moment in der Beta von Aion und ich muss echt sagen das spiel hat was.
Ja klar es gibt eine menge sachen an die man sich gewöhnen muss, aber das geht schon.

Ich werde bei WoW bleiben aber nebenbei auch Aion unsicher machen und so geht es vielen bei mir aus der Gilde die im mom schon in der Beta spielen.

LG Tyrane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Du redest groß von Neutralität, bist aber selbst weit davon entfernt.
Du sagst, wie "gut" die Grafik von Aion ist, wenn man WoW direkt daneben laufen hat. Mal ehrlich: Was erwartest du denn auch, wenn man ein über 4 Jahre altes Spiel neben ein noch nichtmal in EU veröffentlichtes stellt? Natürlich ist die Grafik neuer. Ob sie denn auch gut bzw. besser ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Thema Quests:
Du beschwerst dich über den Einheitsbrei bei WoW, hier was töten und dort was abliefern. Aber wie ist es denn bei Aion? Was genau hebt gerade beim Thema Questdesign Aion von anderen Spielen ab? Story um die Quests? Dann schau dir mal in Nordend die Quests bzw. Questreihen an. Es gibt einige, die einen klaren Handlungsstrang haben und hübsch verpackt sind.
Und Videosequenzen sind zwar nett, aber nichts was ich als herausragend betrachte. Gab es schon bei GuildWars, und am Ende beschwerten sich Leute, wenn jemand die Dinger nicht weggeklickt hat.

Crafting:
Hab ich mir gestern bei YouTube was rausgesucht. Wirklich viele Schlüsse konnte ich nicht ziehen, lediglich dass es ein "Fail-System" gibt. Möchte es noch nicht beurteilen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es auch nur annähernd an ein Vanguard-Crafting herankommt.
WoW Crafting braucht man nicht drüber zu reden, sollte jeder wissen, dass es anspruchslos ist.
Gutes Crafting hat bei mir nichts mit tollen Animationen zu tun.


Viele die jetzt Aion als super toll, innovativ und herausragend darstellen sind einfach noch fasziniert vom "Neuen". Ist bei neuen Spielen doch immer so. Erst wenn Aion hier in der EU released wurde sollte man wirklich darüber urteilen, was es gut, besser und schlechter macht.
Und vor allem sollte man "Endgame-Beschäftigung" in WoW nicht verurteilen, wenn man noch absolut keinem Schimmer vom Endgame in Aion hat. Oder weiß jemand zufällig schon woraus sich der Endgame-Content in Aion zusammenstellt?

So far...


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Du redest groß von Neutralität, bist aber selbst weit davon entfernt.
> Du sagst, wie "gut" die Grafik von Aion ist, wenn man WoW direkt daneben laufen hat. Mal ehrlich: Was erwartest du denn auch, wenn man ein über 4 Jahre altes Spiel neben ein noch nichtmal in EU veröffentlichtes stellt? Natürlich ist die Grafik neuer. Ob sie denn auch gut bzw. besser ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Thema Quests:
> ...




Klingt ja fast schlüssig, aber du hast das Spiel nicht gespielt ich schon. 
Quests sind wie geschreiben oft Einheitsbrei aber deutlich besser verpackt wie in Wow, z.b. Wow ist besser geworden aber noch nicht wirklich gut.

Crafting ist auch echt nett, man kann failen man kann Berufe skillen über so genannte Quests und es ist auch Anspruchsvoll.

Du versucht nur wieder es madig zu machen aber eine wirklich Aussage triffst du nicht. Schau dir das Spiel doch mal an und urteile selbst leider bist du an meinem Text komplett vorbei gerannt. Aber Hauptsache mal dagegen etwas gesagt.

Zum thema Graphik....... Schau dir mal die Kommentare der Wow Fanbys an die von ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser.......

Versuch doch mal wirklich etwas intelligentes zu schreiben oder mal n Argument zu bringen anstatt einfach schnell nen Post dagegen zu schreiben ich kenne beide Spiele, vor 4 Jahren war WOW geil jetzt wenn Aion hält was es bis jetzt gezeigt hat Aion, wobei ich endgültig auch erst urteilen werde, wenn ich 2 Monate im Endcontent war


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Viele die jetzt Aion als super toll, innovativ und herausragend darstellen sind einfach noch fasziniert vom "Neuen". Ist bei neuen Spielen doch immer so. Erst wenn Aion hier in der EU released wurde sollte man wirklich darüber urteilen, was es gut, besser und schlechter macht.
> Und vor allem sollte man "Endgame-Beschäftigung" in WoW nicht verurteilen, wenn man noch absolut keinem Schimmer vom Endgame in Aion hat. Oder weiß jemand zufällig schon woraus sich der Endgame-Content in Aion zusammenstellt?



Genau das! So rund AION auch schon läuft, aber ein Urteil lässt sich erst nach einigen Wochen oder gar einigen Monaten fällen. Und solche Vergleiche wie von "3 im weckla" sind einfach nur Detailsachen, wo der Großteil später gar nicht mehr auffällt. Liebevoll gestaltete Animationen zum Beispiel interessieren am Ende nicht, wenn das Spiel auf Level 50 nicht richtig funktioniert. Da hat fast jeder hier bei WoW einen oder mehrere Chars am Maxlevel. Also kann das achso schlimme WoW ja so schlecht nicht gewesen sein. AOC wurde auch schon genannt, oder auch WAR. Gerade bei WAR konnte man förmlich sehen, wie die anfängliche Begeisterung recht fix in Frust umschlug.

Alle neuen Spiele sind anfangs faszinierend. Die Kunst ist es aber, die Spieler über längeren Zeitraum zu motivieren. Auch auf dem Maxlevel, da dann der vorherige Antrieb zu questen und zu leveln nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Und ich denke, da werden wir im Laufe der Zeit die ersten kritischen Stimmen lesen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (6. Juli 2009)

naja vieleicht nen nettes spiel wird sich rausstellen obs nen flopp wird wie all die anderen spiele die angeblich der "wow killer" werden wollten und es nicht geschafft haben.

aber wenn man mal zurückschaut wie wow angefangen hat und wo es jetzt steht (ganz oben) müssen sie sich schon sehr anstrengen 


aber naja schaun mer mal was draus wird


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Du hast eine Meinung, ich habe eine.
Ich akzeptiere und hinterfrage deine, du diffamierst meine.

(Da ist ein Fremdwort dabei, intelligent genug? :-/ )


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Du hast eine Meinung, ich habe eine.
> Ich akzeptiere und hinterfrage deine, du diffamierst meine.
> 
> (Da ist ein Fremdwort dabei, intelligent genug? :-/ )




Aua trifft mich hart, bin beleidigt und renne zur Mama...

Halt nein bin alt genug um mir von dir keine Emotionen negativer Art auf meinen Gemütszustand aufoktroaieren zu lassen. Meiner geisten Peripherie ist der Zustand deiner Aussage gelinde gesagt egal.

Hätten wir das geklärt? Oder soll ich noch mehr Fremdwörter einbauen? Können wir jetzt wieder wie Menschen reden auf dem hier üblichen Niveau?


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Treffen sollte dich garnichts, dir sollte bloß klar werden, dass man mit Meinungen nicht argumentiert.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Oder ist das für Dich besser. Des imprägniert mir gar net. Du machst mich attraktiv und produzierst mich alda. Voll Aggro und so jetzt, weil ich bin net diffamiert sondern noch voll ganz und gesund!

Auf die Antworten bin ich jetzt gespannt


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Treffen sollte dich garnichts, dir sollte bloß klar werden, dass man mit Meinungen nicht argumentiert.



Wirst du auch nicht und du möchtest bei etwas mitreden, wovon du keine Ahnung hast. Wenn ich mich mit nem Mechaniker unterhalte über Nockenwellen, hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Plan von und stelle keine Vergleiche an. Du redest bis jetzt nur gegen Aion hast es aber nichtmal gespielt. Teste es doch bitte und triff dann eine fundierte Aussage dazu

Und zum Thema fremdwörter hast gut gedodged, nicht ganz verstanden oder warum übergehst Du das auf einmal? Wenn Du magst übersetze ich es Dir gerne.


----------



## slashman (6. Juli 2009)

wers auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren um mal "richtiges" pvp zu zocken, da ich zur zeit in wow nur im Highend Raid content tätig bin und mich die laggy bgs etc. nicht wirklich reizen. Mal sehen ob die Flugkämpfe ne abwechslung werden: Könnte aber schwer werden eine ähnlich große Content tiefe wie in WOW zu schaffen 

 Lg slash


----------



## Pitagoras (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich spiel WoW nun auch schon ne Ewigkeit, die Vergleiche zum früheren WoW verkneife ich mir mal, 
da es sonst wieder heißt "früher war alles besser". Aber , was Blizz derzeit mit dem Game gemacht hat schlägt 80% der com. auf den Magen , mich eingeschlossen. 

Warum ist das so, das game verliert immer mehr den Reiz, der Content is ein Witz, und wirkliche neuerungen kommen auch nicht. Das einzigste was im Raidcontent wirklich mal ne Abwechslung ist, ist der fight gegen den General. Der rest is so ziehmlich das gleiche. 

PvP in WoW ist auch nur noch lachhaft, Abh > All ...  skill braucht man seit BC keinen mehr.

Aber ich schweife ab ^^ 

Ich hab Aion das WE ausführlich in der Beta spielen können , und Pre Order sei dank kann ich auch die nächste Closed Beta spielen, und freu mich drauf, die PvE Kämpfe sind äusserst abwechslungsreich, wir haben in einer 3er Gruppe uns durch die Landschafen geschlagen. Es ist nicht nur töte 10 mobs davon sammel 5 dinger davon. Nein, es gibt auch nette Quests, z.b. sucht ein Questgeber sein geliebtes Haustier ( ein schweinchen ) , nachdem wir 2 Stunden die Quests dort gemacht haben , haben wir per zufall auch das Hausschwein gefunden, aber das werd ich hier nicht niederschreiben, das soll jeder selber herausfinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine wenigkeit und seine 3 gefolgsleute werden zumindest die erste Zeit WoW und Aion spielen, und wenn sich WoW so weiter entwickelt wird es bei mir im schrank verstauben , während wir in der Welt von Aion die gebiete unsicher machen.

Was ich noch anmerkem sollte is das Aion mit dem 3. Contentpatch am 25.9 Released wird, wer sich darüber mal informieren mag soll das tun , oder weiter  bei den Patchnotes von Blizz heulen und flamen ... . pöse pöse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


euch noch einen schönen Tag.


p.s: Es wird viele WoW Spieler zu Aion ziehen , das ist sicher . Auch diese die jetzt sagen WoW > All.... wir sehen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast habe ich nur meine Meinungen zu Dingen dargelegt, die ich beurteilen kann. Siehe zum Beispiel die Anmerkung zum Crafting.
Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich mir Aion anschauen werde.

Dir mag die Grafik ja vielleicht liegen und du findest sie soooo viiiieeeelll besser als die von WoW... ja ok, aber nicht jedem muss der Asia-Style gefallen. Da kann einem auch die WoW Grafik besser gefallen, obwohl sie wesentlich älter ist.

Du solltest lernen die Meinungen von anderen zu akzeptieren und nicht versuchen ihnen zwanghaft deine aufzudrücken. Hinterfragen darf man deine Aussagen auch nicht. Entweder weichst du aus oder ziehst den Thread auf eine persönliche Ebene.



> Und zum Thema fremdwörter hast gut gedodged, nicht ganz verstanden oder warum übergehst Du das auf einmal? Wenn Du magst übersetze ich es Dir gerne.


Ähm, was? Da ich keine Lust habe, dass der Thread geschlossen wird beende ich das hier jetzt. Du scheinst nicht mehr von der persönlichen Ebene wegzukommen. Gibt ja noch genug andere hier, mit denen man sachlich über Aion reden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (6. Juli 2009)

Von der Grafik und vom Gameplay gefällt mir Aion schonma sehr gut. Ein Freund von mir spielt grade die Beta und ab und an (wenn ich ihn genug abgefüllt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lässt er mich auchmal ran (an Aion).

Ist halt nen typisch asiatisches Game und ich habe dauernd Dejavues (oder wie man das schreibt) an Tekken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider wird Aion von den Kosten her sehr happig (50€ anschaffung+ 12€ jeden Monat), jetzt werden einige sagen: Hah wow ist teuer. Und sie hätten recht, abbber bei WoW weis man woran man ist, das spiel ist schon extrem weit, läuft relativ sicher (*Hust*) und man hat eine riesige Gemeinde, mit denen man sich austauschen kann.

Ergo, die Testversion (die es wohl zu 100% geben wird), hole ich mir bei Eu release.

In dem Sinne

XX-Elf

Ps: 3 im weckla und  Lari kommt ma runter ist nur nen game, freie Meinung für alle, flame für den rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast habe ich nur meine Meinungen zu Dingen dargelegt, die ich beurteilen kann. Siehe zum Beispiel die Anmerkung zum Crafting.
> Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich mir Aion anschauen werde.
> 
> Dir mag die Grafik ja vielleicht liegen und du findest sie soooo viiiieeeelll besser als die von WoW... ja ok, aber nicht jedem muss der Asia-Style gefallen. Da kann einem auch die WoW Grafik besser gefallen, obwohl sie wesentlich älter ist.
> ...



Zum Thema Asia-Style der ist wirklich nicht ausgeprägt. Würde das Spiel aus den Usa kommen, würde keiner von Asia-Style reden. Du kannst alles erstellen und wirklich Manga oder Asia-Style ist es nicht. Meine Frau z.b. hasst Asia-Style wie die Pest, ich habe ihr nicht gesagt woher es kommt und es gefällz ihr. Hätte ich vorher gesagt Asien hätte sie gesagt Pfui Spinne!
Und ja schau es dir an, es wird Dir gefallen.

Ist wie mit Opel ist typisch deutsch... dabei kommt Opel aus den USA. Ich hoffe einige verstehen, was ich meine.


----------



## Tamîkus (6. Juli 2009)

die meisten wow spieler die hier rumheueln solten sich die beiden spiele neutral ansehn und dan urteilen


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Mal die Gegenfrage:
> Wer wird wieder zurückkehren?
> 
> Antwort:
> ...



Ich gehöre zu den 0,2%, spiele seit über 3 Monaten kein WoW mehr. 

Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst, WAR und AoC kamen unfertig auf den Markt, beide hatten schon bei den erstens Qeusts Bugs, bei WAR ging nichtmal die Website, Lags, alle 2 Meter blieb man wo stecken. 
Sobald man höher kam gab es Qeustlücken, AoC musste aber lvl 60 eigentlich nur noch gegrindet werden weils keine Qeusts mehr gab, und "Endcontent" hatten beide nicht, WAR war unspielbar und hatte praktisch null PvE, AoC...ka.

Aion ist über 1 Jahr alt wenn es zu uns kommt, selbst die 1.0 Version die wir derzeit testen hat bis lvl 20 keinen einzigen Bug, man steckt nicht fest, alles funktioniert, Lags nur minimal aber der Server ist ja auch gerammelt voll und steht in Nordamerika.....

Der Start von Aion wird kein Vergleich mit WAR und AoC sein, Aion ist jetzt schon besser und Bugfreier wie die beiden Spiele nach Monaten oder vl sogar jetzt.

Schau dir doch die Betaberichte an...und schau die die von WAR oder AoC an....da sind Welten dazwischen, und die Version in der Beta ist lange nicht die aktuelle welche wir zum release bekommen.


----------



## xx-elf (6. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Asia-Style der ist wirklich nicht ausgeprägt. Würde das Spiel aus den Usa kommen, würde keiner von Asia-Style reden. Du kannst alles erstellen und wirklich Manga oder Asia-Style ist es nicht.
> Und ja schau es dir an, es wird Dir gefallen.
> 
> Ist wie mit Opel ist typisch deutsch... dabei kommt Opel aus den USa. Ich hoffe einige verstehen, was ich meine.



äähm es ist schon ziemlicher Asiastyl besonders die Soundeffekte und das Gesicht der Charas sind defintiv Asia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert die allgemeine Stimmung der WoW-Spieler auf Aion. Wer von euch wird denn definitiv umsteigen? Denkt ihr, dass viele umsteigen werden und auch länger als z.B WAR oder AoC?



Was will ich mit Aion?
Wieder n Neuen Char anfangen, LvL ect? Ne danke das is mir zu doof!


----------



## Pitagoras (6. Juli 2009)

@xx-elf. 

schau dir auf YouToube mal die kleinen filmchen zur Char erstellung an ... da geht alls , wenn du möchtest kannst du dir auch ein Albert Einstein als Avatar machen ... 

Mehr braucht man eig net sagen, ausser das du einen Regler für jede noch so denkliches Gesichtsmerkmal hast, von höhe , breite , form der Augenbraue bis hin zum schwanenhals kannst du alles einstellen . 

Erst gucken dann Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (6. Juli 2009)

> Was will ich mit Aion?
> Wieder n Neuen Char anfangen, LvL ect? Ne danke das is mir zu doof!


tjo, leveln gehört nunmal zu einem rpg dazu...


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> äähm es ist schon ziemlicher Asiastyl besonders die Soundeffekte und das Gesicht der Charas sind defintiv Asia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sound wird neu vertont und dem europäischen Markt angepasst, also so wie wir ihn wollen und die Gesichter kannst du erstellen wie du magst.
Hab selber ca 3 Stunden mit dem Chareditor gespielt, heraus kamen, Obama, Zwerge, Elfen, Nordeuropäer, Afrikaner, Asiaten, Orks, es ist fast alles möglich, konnte sogar mein Gesicht nachbauen. Also bitte erst informieren und dann posten.

Mit dem Geischtseditor kannst du dir ein Geischt so bauen, wie du magst......


----------



## EisblockError (6. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Genau das! So rund AION auch schon läuft, aber ein Urteil lässt sich erst nach einigen Wochen oder gar einigen Monaten fällen. Und solche Vergleiche wie von "3 im weckla" sind einfach nur Detailsachen, wo der Großteil später gar nicht mehr auffällt. Liebevoll gestaltete Animationen zum Beispiel interessieren am Ende nicht, wenn das Spiel auf Level 50 nicht richtig funktioniert. Da hat fast jeder hier bei WoW einen oder mehrere Chars am Maxlevel. Also kann das achso schlimme WoW ja so schlecht nicht gewesen sein. AOC wurde auch schon genannt, oder auch WAR. Gerade bei WAR konnte man förmlich sehen, wie die anfängliche Begeisterung recht fix in Frust umschlug.
> 
> Alle neuen Spiele sind anfangs faszinierend. Die Kunst ist es aber, die Spieler über längeren Zeitraum zu motivieren. Auch auf dem Maxlevel, da dann der vorherige Antrieb zu questen und zu leveln nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Und ich denke, da werden wir im Laufe der Zeit die ersten kritischen Stimmen lesen.




Meine Rede, ich habe fast alle MMOs die es gibt gespielt und manche waren schon vorher langweilig, die meisten hatten im Endgame schwächen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Juli 2009)

Vallar schrieb:


> tjo, leveln gehört nunmal zu einem rpg dazu...




schon kla, aber ich steig trotzdem ned um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezi (6. Juli 2009)

also ichwerd das spiel 100% ausprobieren.. allerdings erst, wenn es ne testversion gibt.. habe mir damals WAR geholt.. für über 50 euro und hab nach ner halben woche wieder aufgehört.. auf sowas hab ich einfach echt mal keinen bock!..

auserdem hat mich das, was ich bisher davon gesehn hab nicht wirklich umgehaun.. die balance zwischen castern und melees scheint mir nicht wirklich vorhanden.. und vernünftigen pvp content gibt es auch nicht..

so wies bisher aussieht kann ich auch einfach wieder good old silkroad spielen.. (was ich schin vor wow release gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

so long

Dezi


----------



## xx-elf (6. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Sound wird neu vertont und dem europäischen Markt angepasst, also so wie wir ihn wollen und die Gesichter kannst du erstellen wie du magst.
> Hab selber ca 3 Stunden mit dem Chareditor gespielt, heraus kamen, Obama, Zwerge, Elfen, Nordeuropäer, Afrikaner, Asiaten, Orks, es ist fast alles möglich, konnte sogar mein Gesicht nachbauen. Also bitte erst informieren und dann posten.
> 
> Mit dem Geischtseditor kannst du dir ein Geischt so bauen, wie du magst......



Also:

1.) Ist die Beta asiatisch Vertont, woher soll ich also wissen wie das später spiel ist?

2.) Kuck dir mal Tekken oder ein anderes Asiatisches Spiel an, dann merkst du das die Charas verdammt nach Asiastyl aussehn (die unveränderten Grundmodele !!)

3.) Und wenn du schon dabei bist dir Tekken anzukucken, die Bewegungen, Attacken usw. erinnern  stark daran. Auch was die Lichteffekte bei angriffen angeht.

Wenn ihr kritisiert dann bitte auf ne komische Art, lockert die Stimmung auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mdruffy (6. Juli 2009)

Ich werd beo WoW bleiben. Ich weiss noch als andere spiele wie war gekommen sind und nach ca.1 monat waren 80% der leute wieder da ich denke mit AION wird es nicht anders sein ^^


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Mdruffy schrieb:


> Ich werd beo WoW bleiben. Ich weiss noch als andere spiele wie war gekommen sind und nach ca.1 monat waren 80% der leute wieder da ich denke mit AION wird es nicht anders sein ^^


Das denke ich wiederum nicht. Wer Aion ernsthaft antestet wird wahrscheinlich länger dabei bleiben. Der Grund ist simpel:
Schaut man sich die Starts von AoC und WAR als die letzten zwei großen MMOs an dann sieht man, wie man es nicht macht. Im Gegensatz dazu kommt Aion lange nach dem Start in Asien erst in Europa auf den Markt. Somit wird man so gut wie keine Bugs am Anfang finden, da die schon in der asiatischen Version gefunden und entfernt wurden (gehe ich mal von aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Somit sollte der Spielspaß am Anfang nicht durch Bugs, Lags und grobe Design-Fehler getrübt werden, so wie es bei AoC und WAR der Fall war.
Die größten Probleme für Aion sollten noch sein: Trifft es den westlichen Geschmack, fesselt das Endgame und reicht die Anpassung an den westlichen Markt, um die Spieler auch längerfristig zu binden. Aber das kann man halt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (6. Juli 2009)

Abwarten , Tee trinken...

Sollen doch andere die "Betatester" miemen nachdem das Spiel offiziell released worden ist.

Wenn Aion dem Hype gerecht wird, kann man so in nem halben Jahr immernoch darüber nachdenken umzusteigen...ich muss da nicht von Anfang an mit dabei sien.Hauptsache ich bekomme für mein Geld ein halbwegs fertiges Spiel von dem ich weis, das es Spass macht.

Jetzt kommt erstma 3.2 ansonsten hab ich noch etliche Twinks die hochgelevelt werden wollen ^^

WoW ist nunmal nach wie vor des non plus ultra in Sachen MMORPG , auch wenn es nach mittlerweile 3 einhalb Jahren Spielzeit  einiges an Faszination eingebüsst hat...


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> 1.) Ist die Beta asiatisch Vertont, woher soll ich also wissen wie das später spiel ist?
> 
> ...




Erst nicht wissen, aber erstmal als Kritik anbringen. So etwas mag ich ja.

Die Grundmodelle sind eben nicht asiatisch... tw aber auch dämonisch europäisch sogar dunkelhäutige..... wieder einmal keine Ahnung aber dagegen reden....

Kampfsequenzen sind  weder übertrieben Tekken-Like ein wenig aber nicht wie man es von asiatischen Spielen kennt. Da gibt doch eutlich schlimmeres

Ist Kritik die du äusserst lustig? Naja eigentlich schon weil du keine Ahnung hast und dich trotzdem als der checker präsentierst.
Auc du schau dir bitte das Spiel an und urteile dann


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Die größten Probleme für Aion sollten noch sein: Trifft es den westlichen Geschmack, fesselt das Endgame und reicht die Anpassung an den westlichen Markt, um die Spieler auch längerfristig zu binden. Aber das kann man halt noch nicht sagen.



Gut wenn man Bedenkt wie viele Leute Mangas etc lesen...die Shops schießen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden, also gewisses Interesse an dem Stil besteht wohl schon.

Am Cha direkt kanns ja kaum liegen, man ja wirklich fast alles machen. (ok die Rüstungen, aber die sind auch stark unterschiedlich da sollte für jeden was dabei sein, Skin ist ja praktisch frei wählbar)

Endcotent wird sich zeigen, vor allem was mit 1.5 dazu kommt, das haben ja auch die Koreaner noch nicht. Instanzen und Bosse gibts zumindest genug, PvP sollte es auch geben, wir in manche der Instanzen will muss schließlich die Burg halten....

In Wow gibts halt auch sicher Leute die keine Lust auf Einheitsbrei haben, vielen gefällts wohl so, aber nicht allen, jene finden in Aion sicher eine gute Alternative, auch wenns sicher nicht perfekt sein wird.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Juli 2009)

asiatisch > rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd mir das sicher mal überlegen aber dauert sicher noch ne weile, wen es raus kommt und es gut ist kauf ich mir gleich noch eins mti für die freundin *gg*


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

Ich steig 100%ig auf aion um und hör mit wow auf scheiss auf wow XD macht eh  kein spass mehr freu mich nur noch auf AION


----------



## xx-elf (6. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Erst nicht wissen, aber erstmal als Kritik anbringen. So etwas mag ich ja.
> 
> Die Grundmodelle sind eben nicht asiatisch... tw aber auch dämonisch europäisch sogar dunkelhäutige..... wieder einmal keine Ahnung aber dagegen reden....
> 
> ...



Ah mal wieder eine richtige Nervensäge, die Leuten die was posten, was nicht 100% ihrer Meinung entspricht in Grund und Boden flammen muss. *seufz*

Mit komischer/freundlicher Kritik meine ich kritik die nicht beleidigend/herablasend/dumm ist, scheinbar gibst du aber nur sowelche Kritik ab.

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein bock mir sowas anzuhören und verlasse einfach mal den Thread, da hab ich besseres zu tun.

Mfg
XX-elf


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ah mal wieder eine richtige Nervensäge, die Leuten die was posten, was nicht 100% ihrer Meinung entspricht in Grund und Boden flammen muss. *seufz*
> 
> Mit komischer/freundlicher Kritik meine ich kritik die nicht beleidigend/herablasend/dumm ist, scheinbar gibst du aber nur sowelche Kritik ab.
> 
> ...



Es ist eine Meinung: Es gefällt mir nicht, aber Unwissenheit und Lügen sind doch keine Meinung......

Mir gefallen Steuern auch nicht, oder Steuern gibt es nicht eines ist ne Meinung eines nicht.....


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Juli 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Mit komischer/freundlicher Kritik meine ich kritik die nicht beleidigend/herablasend/dumm ist, scheinbar gibst du aber nur sowelche Kritik ab.
> 
> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein bock mir sowas anzuhören und verlasse einfach mal den Thread, da hab ich besseres zu tun.



Naja meine persönliche Meinung ist ja, das es schon etwas "frech" ist, im WowForum ein "Wer steigt alles auf Aion um?"-Thread aufzumachen.

Das hat sowas von Trotzreaktion. Eigentlich sollte er ins AionForum. Das es hier zwangsläufig zum Streit kommt dürfte ja klar sein. 

Pro & Contra wurde hier noch nie durch die Bank weg friedlich diskutiert......


----------



## fr4nkyz (6. Juli 2009)

Ich auf jeden Fall... WoW Acc ist schon gekündigt mich kotzt dieses dumme
PvP einfach nur noch an.
Es ist nicht mal so das die Allianz in unserem Realmpool gut ist nein sie sind
nur ständig in der Überzahl und da will Blizzard noch nen neues Schlachtfeld
aufmachen mit 40 Leuten das Horde noch weniger in jeden BG´s hat?
Ohne mich.

WS - 10 Ally 4 Horde
AB - 15 Ally 6 Horde
AV - 40 Ally 10 Horde
Strand - 15 Ally 3 Horde
Auge - 15 Ally 5 Horde
... das waren die BG´s wo ich heut war und das ist nicht nur früh
sondern auch Abends so da vergeht´s einem.


----------



## NetzaFetza (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse Aion, finde das sau Behindert! Genauso RoM.
Meine Meinung. Ich bleibe bei WoW.

Edit: fr4nkyz   ich Sehe WoW immernoch als ein PvE spiel. Sowas wie PvP ist da Nebensächlich.


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

omg ihr immer mit "wowkiller" aion will gar kein wowkillern sein also labbert nicht son müll


----------



## fr4nkyz (6. Juli 2009)

NetzaFetza schrieb:


> Ich hasse Aion, finde das sau Behindert! Genauso RoM.
> Meine Meinung. Ich bleibe bei WoW.
> 
> Edit: fr4nkyz   ich Sehe WoW immernoch als ein PvE spiel. Sowas wie PvP ist da Nebensächlich.



Andere sehen es eben als PvP Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PvE war für mich schon immer uninteressant.


----------



## Astrad (6. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Sollen doch andere die *"Betatester" miemen nachdem das Spiel offiziell released worden ist*.
> 
> Wenn Aion dem Hype gerecht wird, kann man so in nem halben Jahr immernoch darüber nachdenken umzusteigen...ich muss da nicht von Anfang an mit dabei sien.Hauptsache ich bekomme für mein Geld ein *halbwegs fertiges Spiel* von dem ich weis, das es Spass macht.



Scheinbar haben es manche immernoch nicht mitbekommen.Wir kriegen zum Release eine FERTIGES Spiel,unzwar Version 1.5.Da das Spiel schön länger sehr erfolgreich in Asien läuft,wird es nur dem Europäischen Markt angepasst.Nichts da Betatester oder unfertiges Spiel....


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja meine persönliche Meinung ist ja, das es schon etwas "frech" ist, im WowForum ein "Wer steigt alles auf Aion um?"-Thread aufzumachen.
> 
> Das hat sowas von Trotzreaktion. Eigentlich sollte er ins AionForum. Das es hier zwangsläufig zum Streit kommt dürfte ja klar sein.
> 
> Pro & Contra wurde hier noch nie durch die Bank weg friedlich diskutiert......




was bist du fürn penner?wow forum?das ist kein wow forum sondern buffed also ist es nicht frech überleg vorher was du schreibst


----------



## Phobius (6. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mir, wenn mein PC mit macht, Aion auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Das Konzept ist interessant, die Grafik sieht gut aus ... Und eventuell passt ja auch der Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich aber mehr drauf warte sind Stargate Worlds und Jumpgate Evolution. Eines der beiden Spiele wird mich wohl von WoW weg ziehen.

PS: Ich spiele bis heute Age of Conan ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Kommt vom Schubladendenken weg.

Wow bietet PvP UND PvE, es ist also kein Nischen, sondern ein allround Spiel, so wie Aion eines werden soll, im Gegensatz zu WAR oder Herr der Ringe die je nur eines von beiden bieten.

Ansonsten wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ihr die Flames unterlassen würdet sonst wird der Thread sicher bald geschlossen. (Ruhe hättet ihr dann keine, würde schnell wieder nen neuen geben)

@Herzul, halte dich mal mit deiner Ausdrucksweiße zurrück, wer so redet sollte nicht andere Leute beschimpfen.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> was bist du fürn penner?wow forum?das ist kein wow forum sondern buffed also ist es nicht frech überleg vorher was du schreibst


buffed.de Community > World of Warcraft > WoW: Allgemeines Diskussionforum
Hm, sieht mir nach einem WoW-Forum aus.


----------



## Gnarak (6. Juli 2009)

Es wäre doch mal ne feine Sache, eine Datenbank mit den Chars von all denen zu erstellen die "auf jeden Fall" umsteigen wollen, um dann mal nach 2-3 Monaten zu schauen wer denn nun sein Versprechen eingehalten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Juli 2009)

mal schauen wies wird. ich werd wohl einfach mal reinschauen wenns mir gefällt spiel ichs. wenn nich bleib ich bei WoW.


----------



## ambrador (6. Juli 2009)

Also .. ich hab mich echt gefreut wie ein Schneekönig das Beta-Wochenende mitmachen zu dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.) Der Charaktereditor ist traumhaft ... 
2.) Leider gibt es nur eine Rasse - auch wenn man das Aussehen sehr frei bestimmen kann - und vier Klassen (die sich dann jeweils in zwei Karrieren teilen). 
3.) Bei mir war die Vertonung englisch und war in Ordnung (edit: bis auf die Kampf-Effekte - das stammeln die Spielfiguren ziehlich asiatisch klingende Worte)
4.) Die Quests sind leider *alle* nach dem Grinder-Prinzip aufgebaut: geh hin und hol mir ..., töte 10x ..., bringt dies zu .... Einzige Abwechslung sind ein paar kurze Ingame Videos, die die Campaign-Questreihe von Zeit zu Zeit untermalen. Wenn man die Grafik schon bei HdRO abschaut, hätte man sich auch ein Beispiel an den Quests nehmen können. Leider nicht geschehen.
5.) Es gibt keine WoW-like "freie" Welt. Die Welt ist in einzelne Zonen unterteilt und innerhalb der Zonen viel zu linear aufgebaut (man kann sich halt entscheiden, gehe ich Weg1 oder Weg2 entlang).
6.) Die Klassen sind noch gar nicht ausbalanciert. Caster sind viel zu stark. Melees ein Witz.

Insgesamt finde ich an Aion nix spektakulär. Sicherlich feiner als RoM, aber kein WoW-Effekt. Bleibt das Hoffen auf StarWars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn AION wirklich gut ist und blizz sein 3.2 so durchzieht werden mit sicheheit sehr viele leute zu AION wechseln.Gerade die Älteren Spieler und die Kleinen Bleiben bei Wow,AION sieht sehr gut aus auch mit dem Asia Still, Wow war früher auch für viele gewöhnungsbedürftig.Also mal Abwarten und Tee Trinken nur Beleibe ich dabei das mit 3.2 und in verbindung mit AION  Blizz den Grössten Spieler verlust haben wird.Es Steht ja auch noch star wars vor der Tür.


----------



## Thelive (6. Juli 2009)

Also alles was ich gesehen habe,reicht mir nicht um das zui entscheiden :-) testen werde ich es auf jedenfall....
WoW ist der ofen für mich eh schon aus....
Seit paar Tagen habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr ...kp wieso ^^


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

zum lachen find ich immer wenn ihr euch über immer die gleich quests beschwert aber was soll´s denn sonst  noch geben? ne Fang Luft quest?


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> zum lachen find ich immer wenn ihr euch über immer die gleich quests beschwert aber was soll´s denn sonst  noch geben? ne Fang Luft quest?


Schonmal was von den Public Quests bei Warhammer gehört?
Innovativ, in WAR leider zu oft vertreten.


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kommt vom Schubladendenken weg.
> 
> Wow bietet PvP UND PvE, es ist also kein Nischen, sondern ein allround Spiel, so wie Aion eines werden soll, im Gegensatz zu WAR oder Herr der Ringe die je nur eines von beiden bieten.
> 
> ...




kk hast recht sry kommt nicht nomma vor


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Schonmal was von den Public Quests bei Warhammer gehört?
> Innovativ, in WAR leider zu oft vertreten.




nö kp was das ist


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Also .. ich hab mich echt gefreut wie ein Schneekönig das Beta-Wochenende mitmachen zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das mit der nicht freien Welt hast du nur bis LVL 10 danach ist sie fast frei und ab LVL 20 komplett frei... Ist auch besser wer shcon andere MMOs gespielt hat weiß wie es am Release aussieht 100 Mann warten auf einen Mob.... Ausserdem ist das sehr einsteigerfreundlich jeder weiß wohin zu beginn, gibt nur einen Weg


----------



## Frozo (6. Juli 2009)

Ich werde Aion ganz bestimmmt mal antesten aber erst machi meinenhunter auf 80 und equipe den anständig^^


----------



## zadros (6. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> ne Fang Luft quest?



na die gibts doch in AION xD


----------



## Pitlith (6. Juli 2009)

Bitte steigt nicht um, danke.


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> Also .. ich hab mich echt gefreut wie ein Schneekönig das Beta-Wochenende mitmachen zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gibt es nicht 2 rassen? und ähm zu punkt 4 wow hat denn auch nur quests nach dem prinzip oder nicht?


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> na die gibts doch in AION xD




echt?cool konnte die beta noch net zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber denn freu ich mich schon auf die q XD


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Es wäre doch mal ne feine Sache, eine Datenbank mit den Chars von all denen zu erstellen die "auf jeden Fall" umsteigen wollen, um dann mal nach 2-3 Monaten zu schauen wer denn nun sein Versprechen eingehalten hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




joar wäre ne feine sache


----------



## Sapper13 (6. Juli 2009)

NEIN!


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> buffed.de Community > World of Warcraft > WoW: Allgemeines Diskussionforum
> Hm, sieht mir nach einem WoW-Forum aus.




kk ist n wow forum -.- aber es bleibt buffed XD


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

ist schon beeindruckend wie viele sich zu der frage geäussert haben XD sind ja immerhin schon 33 seiten


----------



## blaQmind (6. Juli 2009)

Thelive schrieb:


> Also alles was ich gesehen habe,reicht mir nicht um das zui entscheiden :-) testen werde ich es auf jedenfall....
> WoW ist der ofen für mich eh schon aus....
> Seit paar Tagen habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr ...kp wieso ^^


mir gehts genauso ich kann einfach nicht mehr einloggen xD bzw logg gleich wieder aus weils mir zu langweilig ist
also ich werde Aion mal testen 
vlt hab ich dann wieder mal lust auf WoW wer weiß^^


----------



## Monoecus (6. Juli 2009)

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal antesten (Gibts da ne Gratis-Testwoche?), aber ob ich dabei bleibe oder weiter WoW spiele weiß ich noch nicht...

btw, hat jemand vielleicht ne seite, wo so grundinformationen stehen?? (maxlevel usw.) auf der offiziellen seite hab ich nix gefunden


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

www.aiononline.com oder www.onlinewelten.com dann auf fansite aion da hab ich mich informiert


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

ambrador schrieb:


> 1.) Der Charaktereditor ist traumhaft ...
> 2.) Leider gibt es nur eine Rasse - auch wenn man das Aussehen sehr frei bestimmen kann - und vier Klassen (die sich dann jeweils in zwei Karrieren teilen).
> 3.) Bei mir war die Vertonung englisch und war in Ordnung (edit: bis auf die Kampf-Effekte - das stammeln die Spielfiguren ziehlich asiatisch klingende Worte)
> 4.) Die Quests sind leider *alle* nach dem Grinder-Prinzip aufgebaut: geh hin und hol mir ..., töte 10x ..., bringt dies zu .... Einzige Abwechslung sind ein paar kurze Ingame Videos, die die Campaign-Questreihe von Zeit zu Zeit untermalen. Wenn man die Grafik schon bei HdRO abschaut, hätte man sich auch ein Beispiel an den Quests nehmen können. Leider nicht geschehen.
> ...



Und lvl 20 sagt also alles über die Balance wie? Gz! Zudem spielen wir die Grundversion 1.0, die 1 Jahr alt ist..die ganzen neuen Patches fehlen....

Es gibt btw 2 Rassen, und die sind unterschiedlich genug.

Vertonung wird geändert..keine Ahnung wie oft es noch gesagt werden muss.
Qeusts sind in jedem MMO so langweilig, gibt nicht viele Möglichkeiten außer man baut das ganze Spiel um. WAR PQs...naja nette Idee aber A Langweilig, und B nichts weiter als normale Gruppenqeusts die es in Aion ZU HAUF! Gibt.
Wenn ich dann als WAR denke...von 35-40 nur an einer einzigen PQ gegridnet zu 4....Tank  pullt 30+ Mobs und die werden kurz wegebombt als wären sie nicht da...ne danke dann lieber, die Elite Gebiete in denen es viele Qeusts gibt müssen wie eine Instanz angegangen werden....

Die Welt ist offen, wenn du nur den Qeusts nachläuft ist das Spiel nicht daran Schuld. Die "Channels" gibt es nur bis lvl 20 um den Start zu erleichtern danahc ist alles offen.


----------



## DarkSever (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bleib bei WoW. Aion ist mir da ein bischen zu "anime", schon allein die art wie die charaktere laufen passt mir nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR K (6. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht was ich spielen werde aion siht sehr gut aus allerdings is patch 3.2 von wow auch hammer
ich glaub ich spiel aion erstmal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzul (6. Juli 2009)

DarkSever schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei WoW. Aion ist mir da ein bischen zu "anime", schon allein die art wie die charaktere laufen passt mir nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu "anime"? denn kannste sagen die von wow ist kindisch "comic" mäßig


----------



## Ragnar24X (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bleib bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (6. Juli 2009)

Links zu Guides, die das Umgehen der Regionsbeschränkung der Asiatischen Version von Aion beschreiben werden gelöscht. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Links zu Guides, die das Umgehen der Regionsbeschränkung der Asiatischen Version von Aion beschreiben werden gelöscht.
> 
> /wink maladin



Hm hab ichs mal wieder vergessen ausm Qoute zu nehmen?

Ok ich machs wieder gut, schau ins Aion Forum da isses auch wieder mehrfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tamîkus (6. Juli 2009)

ich find das aion forum net =/ kan mir wer sagen wo ich find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (6. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> zu "anime"? denn kannste sagen die von wow ist kindisch "comic" mäßig



aion hat aber fast garnichts vom anime ..... weil man kann ja seinen chara so editieren das er aussieht wie beckham ....gibt ja schon videos guides 
und wow ja die grafik is nun mal auf warcraft angepasst ^^ und ja sie ist schon sehr alt und kotzt einen an  sehr comic artig da hast du recht und ja ^^

mfg


----------



## Pilgrim24 (6. Juli 2009)

*Also ich werd die Offene Beta ab August Spielen um mir das Spiel was genauer an zu schauen. 
Werd aber auch zu 100% Aion / Champions Online Spielen Freu mich schon sehr auf die 2 Spiele* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (6. Juli 2009)

Für Leute die ohne neuestes iPhone, den angesagtesten Nikes und dem neusten Sommerhit nicht glücklich sind, eine wirkliche Alternative zum doch sehr inhaltslastigen WAU. Jedoch für diejenigen, bei denen Erotik mehr ist als nur schön verpackte Oberfläche, wird sich schnell Langeweile einstellen.
Mal davon abgesehen, dasz die doch eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit ein lieblosen Beigeschmack erzeugt.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Für Leute die ohne neuestes iPhone, den angesagtesten Nikes und dem neusten Sommerhit nicht glücklich sind, eine wirkliche Alternative zum doch sehr inhaltslastigen WAU. Jedoch für diejenigen, bei denen Erotik mehr ist als nur schön verpackte Oberfläche, wird sich schnell Langeweile einstellen.
> Mal davon abgesehen, dasz die doch eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit ein lieblosen Beigeschmack erzeugt.




zum 100ten Mal damit es auch jeder weiß. DIE WELT IST AB 20 ABSOLUT FREI. 
du hast das 'Spiel nicht gespielt schon gar nicht länger also urteile nicht.
Die meisten Urteile hier sind von Unwissenden und welchen die sich nur von Vorurteilen leiten lassen....


----------



## Fearforfun (6. Juli 2009)

Ich Definitiv nicht!


----------



## Super PePe (6. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> zum 100ten Mal damit es auch jeder weiß. DIE WELT IST AB 20 ABSOLUT FREI.
> du hast das 'Spiel nicht gespielt schon gar nicht länger also urteile nicht.
> Die meisten Urteile hier sind von Unwissenden und welchen die sich nur von Vorurteilen leiten lassen....



'ganz ruhig Brauner' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk an dein Herz

Wenn ihr keine Meinungen hören wollt, macht eine Fanseite auf. Mal davon abgesehen, finde ich die Unterstellung anmaszend.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> 'ganz ruhig Brauner'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin ganz ruhig, wollte nur zeigen was hier für ein B.S geschrieben wird und wer behauptet die Welt ist nicht frei lügt, oder weiß es einfach nicht, weil er sich nicht informiert und was ist daran anmaßend jmd der lügt oder ahnungslos ist als jenigen welchen zu überführen.


----------



## feyja (6. Juli 2009)

auf jeden Fall, für n offline Game Zahl ich auch 40 Euro , dann kann ich es auch für Aion , wenns nach n Monat kein Spass macht, kann man ja wieder zurückgehen, aber selbst Age of Conan hat den ersten Monat Spass gebracht, auch wenn ich NIE wieder ein Spiel von Funcom anfassen werde.
Mein Mann hat ne Zeit lang Linage 2 gespielt, was ja auch vond er Firma ist. Er meinte es hat am Anfang höllisch viel Spass gemacht, wurde aber mit der Zeit, weil es ein Chinagrinder war, langweilig, was ja bei Aion nicht der Fall ist bei der Hülle von Quest.


----------



## biene maya (6. Juli 2009)

Alle mmorpg´s beginnen schön langsam langweilig zu werden.
Ich seh bei Aion auch leider nix was besser wär.
Vielleicht schafft der Jeff Kaplan ja wieder mal ein interessantes Spiel.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> was bist du fürn penner?wow forum?das ist kein wow forum sondern buffed also ist es nicht frech überleg vorher was du schreibst



Na Kleiner? Hast du schonwieder Ferien?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (6. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ruhig, wollte nur zeigen was hier für ein B.S geschrieben wird und wer behauptet die Welt ist nicht frei lügt, oder weiß es einfach nicht, weil er sich nicht informiert und was ist daran anmaßend jmd der lügt oder ahnungslos ist als jenigen welchen zu überführen.



wo ist denn der von dir gesichtete bullshit (das Wort kannst ruhig ausschreiben) und oder Lügen ...
wenn du "eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit" meinst, dann lasse dir die 2 Worte nochmal langsam durch den Kopf gehen ...


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wenn du "eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit" meinst, dann lasse dir die 2 Worte nochmal langsam durch den Kopf gehen ...



Inwiefern sollte die Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt sein?

Das "Autolaufen" ist für die Luftkämpfe eingefügt, sobald man manuell läuft oder in Reichweite des Ziels ist fällt es weg und ist ausgeschaltet.

Ansonsten...ich habe gar kein Handy, von Iphone nicht zu reden, trage die selbem Metalband Shirts wie seit Jahren (altes Motiv aber neue Shirts^^) und komme auch ohne sonstige Sommerkicks oder was grade "in" ist aus....aber Hauptsache mal pauschaliert.


----------



## 3 im weckla (6. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wo ist denn der von dir gesichtete bullshit (das Wort kannst ruhig ausschreiben) und oder Lügen ...
> wenn du "eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit" meinst, dann lasse dir die 2 Worte nochmal langsam durch den Kopf gehen ...



Red doch mal Tacheles anstatt nur Müll zu reden. Wo ist sie denn nicht frei nach LVL 20? Soll ich jetzt sagen WOw ist net frei, da gibts instanzen und bgs........ 
Gib doch mal n Beispiel anstatt uns den Papagei


----------



## Super PePe (6. Juli 2009)

@ Norjena



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedem das Seine. Ich wollte nur meinen persönlichen Eindruck kurz wiedergeben. 
Metapher sind austauschbar je nach Prägung. Mir ist auch bewusst, dasz Menschen die von einer Sache eingenommen sind, mit einer reflexartigen Reaktion antworten. Und das Keiner vor diesem Mechanismus gefeit ist.
Mir bleibt dann nur noch eins zu sagen: Euch viel Spass und mir meine Ruhe


_____________________________


3 schrieb:


> Red doch mal Tacheles anstatt nur Müll zu reden. Wo ist sie denn nicht frei nach LVL 20? Soll ich jetzt sagen WOw ist net frei, da gibts instanzen und bgs........
> Gib doch mal n Beispiel anstatt uns den Papagei



nennst du das eine gepflegte Unterhaltung?


----------



## Cotraxis (6. Juli 2009)

Naja ob AION genauso einschlagen wird wie World of Warcraft ist fraglich... 

Ich mein ok Warhammer Online haben sich die ganzen Warhammer 40k Spieler zugelegt... (Zu meiner Verteidigung das Warhammer 40k Dawn of War zocke ich selbst)

Naja trotzdem bleibe ich bei WoW da ich hier alles von Anfang an erlebt hatte... Da kann ein Mittelklasse MMO nicht mithalten....

Naja aber im Endeffekt jedem das seine....


----------



## Norjena (6. Juli 2009)

Cotraxis schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem bleibe ich bei WoW da ich hier alles von Anfang an erlebt hatte... Da kann ein Mittelklasse MMO nicht mithalten....



Mitteklasse ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, für mich ist Wow "nur" noch Mittelklasse, welche Klasse Aion einehmen wird kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, rechne aber mit "Mittel-gut".

Ein MMO ist dann gut wenn es dem Spieler Spaß macht, für jeden ist also ein anderen MMO gut.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (7. Juli 2009)

Weiss wer was die Co Editon Kostet?? die normale liegt bei 39 euro,ich möchte mir da game bestellen da ich mir mal bei amazon die ganzen Kommentare durchgelesen habe(Ami.Deutsch) und wenn man das so alles liest und sich mal informiert Bilder Filme etc weiss man das es besser sein wird als Wow.Und das sagen die Leute nicht ohne grund und wer über das spiel mist redet sollte sich Lieber unter seiner WOW Bettwäsche verstecken und sein Taurenstofftier in den arm nehmen.

Ich bestelle mit sehr selten ein Spiel vor ohne es angedaddelt zuhaben aber das hier ist es wert.


Hier mal ein Auszug eines Spielers

Ich habe Aion ja schon über 3 Monate in Korea gespielt und kann nur sagen... 5 Jahre hat es gedauert bis endlich mal wieder ein tolles Mainstream MMO auf den Markt kommt, das nicht nur gut aussieht sondern auch noch bis ins letzte Detail punktet. 

Ein Interface so einfach und funktionial wie man es sich bei so manchen der neuen MMORPGs in den letzten Jahren nur gewünscht hätte. Client und Server Stabilität übertreffen noch den Launch von WoW (und das soll was heissen). Es gab keine Server oder Clientabstürze in den 3 Monaten wo ich es in Korea gespielt hatte. 

Liebe bis ins letzte Detail, wunderschön animierte Charaktere, Umgebungen... NPCs die sich auch mal wieder bewegen und die Welt lebendiger aussehen lassen etc. etc. ! 

Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen... spielt unbedingt die Open Beta und probiert es einfach selbst aus - ihr werdet es nicht bereuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Was glaubst du wie groß der Hype vor WAR war? Noch wesentlich größer als der vor Aion, und wo WAR mittlerweile steht, wissen wir ja alle.
Du erlaubst es dir alle, denen WoW weiterhin Spaß macht, erstmal einen Kiddy Stempel aufzudrücken. Weil die ja ach so begründeten Kommentare auf Amazon natürlich nur der allgemeingültigen Meinung entsprechen und garnicht von der Sicht der Spielers abhängig sind.
Solange es keine Möglichkeit gibt Aion selbst zu spielen, außerhalb der Closed Beta Events, sollte jeder den Ball flach halten. Meinungen schreiben ist ok, aber auch die der anderen akzeptieren.

Aber etwas positives hat es ja, wenn du ganz vorne mit dabei bist in der Aion Front:
Dir fällt bestimmt was besseres ein als "Unholybob" von den "Stealth Angels"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scnr

(Ja, ich weiß, dass man Aion als 5h Test-Version spielen könnte...)

Edit: In den Kundenrezensionen findet man im übrigen auch folgendes:


> Wichtigste Ursache ist das Design des Rangsystems im PvP. Man steigt auf, indem man Abysspunkte sammelt. Die bekommt man, indem man andere Spieler tötet, aber auch durch das Abfarmen von NPCs der anderen Fraktion im Abyss. Abhängig vom Rangunterschied bekommt man bei einem Sieg über einen anderen Spieler Punkte bzw. verliert sie, wenn man selbst stirbt. Es kann dabei vorkommen, daß man bei einem Tod alle Punkte wieder verliert, die man den ganzen Tag zusammen gefarmt hat. Es ist also sicherer, die NPC im Abyss zu farmen.
> 
> Während der Abyss entworfen wurde, um das Hauptfeld für Kämpfe der Spieler zu sein, gehen die Spieler sich also lieber aus dem Weg oder vermeiden sogar, in den Abyss zu gehen. Statt dessen besteht das PvP derzeit aus Highlevel Charakteren, die über die Risse in das Lowlevel Gebiet der anderen Fraktion gehen und dort die Lowlevels abschlachten und Questzonen komplett übernehmen um andere Spieler am Questen zu hindern. Es gibt eben sonst im PvP nichts zu tun.


Eine klare Designschwäche im Endgame, falls es denn so stimmt. Nimm als Vergleich WAR: Dort besteht das Endgame theoretisch auch aus PvP, aber wo es möglich ist gehen sich die Spieler aus dem Weg. Man kann in dem Fall nur hoffen, dass Aion in der Version 1.5 solche Design-Fehler nicht mehr hat, sonst kommt sehr schnell die Ernüchterung.


----------



## Gnarak (7. Juli 2009)

....also alles wie immer

AION Community vs. WoW Community

WoW Community vs. RoM Communtity

was glaubt ihr eigentlich warum es verschiedene Onlinerollenspiele gibt? Besteht ggf. die Möglichkeit das verschiedene Menschen einen unterschidlichen Geschmack haben ???? Die Frage des TE´s war eine ganz einfache: Wer steigt um auf AION und war sicher keine Aufforderung sich gegenseitig an Bein zu pinkeln. 

Lesen > Denken > Posten

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Daretina (7. Juli 2009)

Habe am wochenende die Beta gespielt und bin restlos begeistert. 
mag sein das das PvP noch nicht so klasse ist. aber es ist die beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die grafik is der hammer und der spielspaß ist klasse.

die haben auch das problem mit den überlaufenden gebieten klasse hinbekommen wie ich finde. sind da wo du bist zu viele wechsel den channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von 1-10 wirds nen gebiet geben wo gerad nich so viel los ist.... 

wenn ich mich da an wow erinnere 30 min mit 40 anderen vor 1nem questmob :/


----------



## Arenus (7. Juli 2009)

ich werde umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (7. Juli 2009)

Die antwort, das Aion eine kack Anime-Grafik hat nur weil es aus dem asiatischem Raum kommt ist echt unnötig. Wisst ihr was wie ein Anime/Comic aussieht? Das komplette Startgebiet der Blutelfen. 

Über den Kampfstil muss man eigentlich garnicht motzen. Wer dies tut ist wohl so einer "Pwndroxxor"-Schurke der eh nur wie eine angeschossene Drogensau um den gegner herum hüpft und all seine Angriffe zusätzlich mit einem "olol ROFL xD" Makro versehen hat.

Ich werde es mir definitiv anschauen zumahl ich auch die Beta gezockt habe und es in den ersten 20 lvl kein großen Bug gab. Anders wie bei WoW (als es damals erschien)


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Über den Kampfstil muss man eigentlich garnicht motzen. Wer dies tut ist wohl so einer "Pwndroxxor"-Schurke der eh nur wie eine angeschossene Drogensau um den gegner herum hüpft und all seine Angriffe zusätzlich mit einem "olol ROFL xD" Makro versehen hat.


Also wenn ich mir das Classes Video zu Aion auf Youtube anschaue, dann würd ich eher behaupten, dass bei den Charakteren in Aion wesentlich mehr Drogen im Spiel sind. Aber wieder so eine Verallgemeinerung "Wem das nicht gefällt, der muss...". Ich führe es mal fort: "...tatsächlich eine eigene Meinung haben!".


----------



## Geroniax (7. Juli 2009)

@ Lari

ich weis ja nicht welches Video du gesehen hast aber es bringt in Aion recht wenig wenn man seine Leerteste verhaut. Man muss nur eine fähigkeit klicken und der Char verfolgt den Gegner.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Falls es möglich sein wird werden auch in Aion die Hüpfer Einzug halten.
Was ich aber im speziellen meine ist das von dir angesprochene Kampfsystem. In dem Classes Video könnte man fast meinen die spielen ein Beat'em'Up so wie die Klassen teilweise um ihre Gegner rumwirbeln. Und das muss nun wirklich nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## 3 im weckla (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Falls es möglich sein wird werden auch in Aion die Hüpfer Einzug halten.
> Was ich aber im speziellen meine ist das von dir angesprochene Kampfsystem. In dem Classes Video könnte man fast meinen die spielen ein Beat'em'Up so wie die Klassen teilweise um ihre Gegner rumwirbeln. Und das muss nun wirklich nicht jedem gefallen.




Nur mal eine Frage gibt es auch etwas, dass dir gefällt im Leben? Mußt du jedem alles madig machen? Wer was negatives sucht findet immer etwas?

Lari tu uns nen Gefallen und entwickel selber ein Spiel das wird dann der Superoberroxxormegajuppiduppifetti-style YEAH!!!!

Also echt ich lese deine Beiträge mittlerweile sehr gerne du behauptest immer eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu verfechten leider ist deise weder fundiert noch einheitlich. Du wirkst wie ein Blatt im Wind, dass sich immer gegen den Mainstream oder den mehr geäusserten Meinungen wendet.

Lass doch die Leute hier mal in Ruhe am Anfang dachte ich noch hey der will wirklich einfach seine Meinung vertreten, mittlerweile denke ich eher du willst einfach immer nur meckern und motzen und jmd dem spaß an Aion verderben.
Es gefällt dir nicht? Muß es nicht.

Viele die ehrlich sind sind davon begeistert oder gefällt es zumindest sehr gut, aber sicherlich nicht allen. Du wirkst leider für mich nur wie ein Forenclown.

Und diese Meinung würde ich dir genau so auch ins Gesicht sagen. Tut mir Leid, ich kann dich nicht mehr oder deine Meinung für ernst nehmen


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Musst du auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (7. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich in die Beta (3) reingeschnuppert habe, werden der engste Kreis unserer Gilde geschlossen die Beta (4) Mitte des Monats austesten. Wenn Story und Gameplay mit der Grafik Schritt halten können, sehe ich gute Chancen für Aion.

Der Release für Aion ist ohnehin noch nicht offiziell bekannt gegeben (abgesehen davon dass es die Version 1.5 sein wird) und daher wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern. Ich vermute mal, dass ich Arthas noch übers Knie legen und für seine mangelnde Gastfreundschaft züchtigen kann, ehe ich meine Aufmerksamkeit Aion verstärkt zuwende.


----------



## Benefit (7. Juli 2009)

Ich finds auch schade das man das ausgerechnet hier im WoW Forum besprechen muss das ist einfach nicht notwendig wer AION mag soll es spielen wers nicht mag solls lassen für mich gibt es einige gründe zu AION zu wechseln die da wären:

.) Anspruchsvoller als WoW (nicht schwer ich weiss)
.) Gutes Balancing der Klassen
.) PvPvE TOP!
.) Sieht wunderschön aus (und ermöglicht das was W:AR nicht schafft
undzwar: hunderte spieler im PvP auf einem fleck ohne ruckler und lags)

Als ich die Beta dieses Wochenende gestartet habe und die ersten 12 Level hinter mir
hatte wusste ich: "das ist es"
Kaum ein MMORPG hat es geschafft mich so dermasen zu begeistern wie AION es getan
hat, das letzte mal wars WoW zu release, man merkt richtig wenn man etwas schwieriges
bewältigt hat und ist dann mit der belohnung umso zufriedener aber vielleicht liegt es
ja auch daran das man was dafür gemacht hat und das gefühl hat sie sich verdient zu haben.
Die zwischensequenzen mit seinem eigenes erstellten Char sind traumhaft schön und sorgen
dafür das man zwischen den Quests auch mal wieder tiefer in die Story versinkt.

Ich hoffe das "viele" Buffed und Onlinewelten User bei WoW bleiben und dort auch jede menge
spass haben mit ihrem spiel denn ich würd gern die Leute zum start von AION sehen die
auch damals beim WoW start dabei waren... Mensch das war noch ne Community!

Alles in allem muss ich sagen: JA - ICH WERDE ZU AION WECHSELN und das mit vergnügen!

Mfg, Benefit


----------



## jay390 (7. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in die Beta (3) reingeschnuppert habe, werden der engste Kreis unserer Gilde geschlossen die Beta (4) Mitte des Monats austesten. Wenn Story und Gameplay mit der Grafik Schritt halten können, sehe ich gute Chancen für Aion.
> 
> Der Release für Aion ist ohnehin noch nicht offiziell bekannt gegeben (abgesehen davon dass es die Version 1.5 sein wird) und daher wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern. Ich vermute mal, dass ich Arthas noch übers Knie legen und für seine mangelnde Gastfreundschaft züchtigen kann, ehe ich meine Aufmerksamkeit Aion verstärkt zuwende.



Weis net ob Arthas noch vor dem AION release kommt. Ich glaub aber nicht, denn AION soll ja schon im September oder so kommen, und da wird warscheinlich grad mal 3.2. kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Ja ich werd mir de open Beta mal angucken, hatte bis jetzt noch kein Glück für nen Betakey, aber ich hab mal bei nem Kumpel über die Schulter geschaut. Ich bin begeistert, und man hat ja sowieso erst 20 lvl gesehen, da kommt ja noch viel mehr. Wie das dann im Endcontent ausschaut wissen wir ja noch nicht. WoW hab ich mittlerweile sowieso aufgegeben, Account läuft bald aus.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Benefit schrieb:


> .) Anspruchsvoller als WoW (nicht schwer ich weiss)


Das weißt du nach 12 gespielten Leveln?


> .) Gutes Balancing der Klassen


Das weißt du ohne jemals PvP gespielt zu haben/im Abyss gewesen zu sein?


> .) PvPvE TOP!


Auch das weißt du, ohne jemals im Abyss gewesen zu sein?


> .) Sieht wunderschön aus (und ermöglicht das was W:AR nicht schafft


Geschmackssache, hab es noch nicht live gesehen.


----------



## Jelly (7. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in die Beta (3) reingeschnuppert habe, werden der engste Kreis unserer Gilde geschlossen die Beta (4) Mitte des Monats austesten. Wenn Story und Gameplay mit der Grafik Schritt halten können, sehe ich gute Chancen für Aion.
> 
> Der Release für Aion ist ohnehin noch nicht offiziell bekannt gegeben (abgesehen davon dass es die Version 1.5 sein wird) und daher wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern. Ich vermute mal, dass ich Arthas noch übers Knie legen und für seine mangelnde Gastfreundschaft züchtigen kann, ehe ich meine Aufmerksamkeit Aion verstärkt zuwende.



der Release is schon bekannt gegeben

*Aion startet im September!

Amboss | Dienstag, 23 Juni 2009

Eure Abenteuer in Atreia beginnen im September. NCsoft ist stolz, das Veröffentlichungsdatum von Aion bekanntgeben zu können. Am 25. September 2009 dürft ihr euch auf den europäischen Servern in die Lüfte erheben (22. September in Nordamerika).

Ab September werdet ihr Aion nicht nur in den Regalen der Händler finden sondern es wird auch als digitaler Download über NCsoft.com, Direct2Drive und Steam erhältlich sein. *

Quelle


----------



## jay390 (7. Juli 2009)

Lari warum zum Teufel treibst du dich eigentlich in diesen Thread rum? Wir wissen mittlerweile was du von Aion hältst. Es gibt aber vl. noch Leute denen das Spiel gefällt, aber du suchst nur die negativen Sachen raus. Guck dir mal WoW an, ist das perfekt? Ja ne is klar.

Und wenn du eh noch nit die Beta gespielt hast kannste sowieso net mitreden.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Lari warum zum Teufel treibst du dich eigentlich in diesen Thread rum? Wir wissen mittlerweile was du von Aion hältst. Es gibt aber vl. noch Leute denen das Spiel gefällt, aber du suchst nur die negativen Sachen raus. Guck dir mal WoW an, ist das perfekt? Ja ne is klar.
> 
> Und wenn du eh noch nit die Beta gespielt hast kannste sowieso net mitreden.


Was denn? Wollte doch bloß wissen, woher er soviel weiß, ohne jemals etwas davon gesehen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was ist daran negativ?


----------



## Ayén (7. Juli 2009)

ich nicht ^^


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Aion wird es wie WAR & AOC gehen am Anfang bissi was los aber später gehen 90% wieder zurück zum besten Spiel -> World of Warcraft. Sorry aber wie den Anderen so wierden Aion eben auch ein paar Jahre fehlen. Wenn Ihr zu Aion wechslt dann gl & hf und nehmt am besten die ganzen Gimps und Casuals mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (7. Juli 2009)

Ich werde auch zu AION gehen, hab dieses wochende beide Fraktionne bis auf stufe 10 gespielt, 1x Krieger und 1x Magier, natürlich wird der Caster mein char, da ich immer caster gespielt habe in MMO´s

Aber ich bin echt überrrascht von der Grafik und dem Aufbau der "großen" Hauptstadt. Sieht bei beiden Fraktionen WOW aus.

Aion hat aus vielen MMOs geklaut was gut war und mit eingebaut, für mich ein must have. Freue mich schon auf nächste Betaphase und dann werde ich mehr zeit damit verbringen und den magier mal richtig ausspielen.

Mfg

Tazmal


----------



## Murgroz (7. Juli 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei WoW hab momentan sehr viel Spaß daran.



+1


----------



## Tazmal (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das weißt du nach 12 gespielten Leveln?



wenn du ahnung hättest wüsstest du das man diese sachen sehr wohl auch im frühen lvl hat, da AION bereits am stufe 1 anspruchsvoll ist, einfach mal afk leute klopfen ist da auf garkeinen fall!

Fast jeder 2te ist bis stufe 10 oft genug gestorben, wenn du mehr als 2 mobse an dir hast, dann siehst du recht schnell die hölle


----------



## Tazmal (7. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Aion wird es wie WAR & AOC gehen am Anfang bissi was los aber später gehen 90% wieder zurück zum besten Spiel -> World of Warcraft. Sorry aber wie den Anderen so wierden Aion eben auch ein paar Jahre fehlen. Wenn Ihr zu Aion wechslt dann gl & hf und nehmt am besten die ganzen Gimps und Casuals mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich erkenne gimps an solchen posts in foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benefit (7. Juli 2009)

Btw: Ich könnte jetzt auf deins antworten hab aber schon vorher
gelesen das andere es nicht geschafft haben warum sollte es bei mir anders
sein... naja ich wünsch dir was!

Mfg, Benefit


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Für mich ist Anspruch in einem MMORPG was anderes als Solo Mobklopfen. Ist ja schön, wenn man bei Single-Mobs aufpassen muss und auch mal mehr als 2 - 3 Skills braucht, aber ob ein MMORPG wirklich anspruchsvoll ist erschließt sich mir erst, wenn es ans Gruppenspiel geht. Das ist ja das, was MMORPGs ausmacht.

In meinen Augen ist ein Urteil über den Anspruch von Aion mit Level 12 etwas verfrüht, vor allem wenn die Intention der Aussage eigentlich nur das Abheben vom WoW-Pöbel ist. Im Endeffekt spielt man doch, um Spaß zu haben, nicht um sagen zu können "Mein Spiel ist anspruchsvoller als deins!".


----------



## Benefit (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Für mich ist Anspruch in einem MMORPG was anderes als Solo Mobklopfen. Ist ja schön, wenn man bei Single-Mobs aufpassen muss und auch mal mehr als 2 - 3 Skills braucht, aber ob ein MMORPG wirklich anspruchsvoll ist erschließt sich mir erst, wenn es ans Gruppenspiel geht. Das ist ja das, was MMORPGs ausmacht.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist ein Urteil über den Anspruch von Aion mit Level 12 etwas verfrüht, vor allem wenn die Intention der Aussage eigentlich nur das Abheben vom WoW-Pöbel ist. Im Endeffekt spielt man doch, um Spaß zu haben, nicht um sagen zu können "Mein Spiel ist anspruchsvoller als deins!".
> 
> ...



Ab lvl 12 stand für mich fest das es mir gefällt gespielt hab ichs bis lvl 18
Anspruchsvoller ist es aus dem grund:

z.B. Erster Schlag=Taunt folgt darauf Option 1: Nächster schlag senkt schaden des gegners


----------



## Avenlan (7. Juli 2009)

Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, aber was manche hier über Aion sagen ohne das sie sich es selber mal angeschaut haben finde ich mehr als lachhaft. Also ich spiele AION schon seit 3Monaten auf den Chinesichen Liveservern und ich kann meiner meinung nach sagen, das Aion kein Grinder, nicht zu Animelastig und auch kein kunterbuntes kindergame ist. Aion Wird das Spiel des Jahres Meiner Meinung. 

Alleine die Verkaufszahlen sprechen schon für sich. AION steht ÜBERALL auf Platz1 und dann kommt WOW. Das Spiel ist nochnichtmal Released und überennt WOW. 
AION Verkaufszahlen bei Amazon

Ich möchte WOW keinesfalls schlecht machen. Das Spiel ist echt gut. Aber jetzt mal ne ehrliche frage an die Hardcore-WoW´ler (was für ein Wort) Jeden Tag sich nur noch zum Raiden einzuloggen und immer wieder das selbe zu tun bis mal ein neues Addon raus kommt was mal wieder 10LVL mit sich bringt. Macht das echt noch Spaß. Ich denke mal irgendwann ist jeder Lolli geluscht.

Gruß Avenlan

P.S Hab in AION China schon LVL42 erreicht und es macht super Fun.


----------



## zkral (7. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> der Release is schon bekannt gegeben




Thx, hab ich wohl überblättert beim Stöbern.

Aber ich bleib dabei. Arthas will ich jedenfalls noch sehen. Auch wenns Frühjahr werden sollte bis dahin.


----------



## gunny (7. Juli 2009)

*Die Limited Collector’s Edition enthält gleich mehrere exklusive Gegenstände fürs Spiel, darunter die Schwarzwolken-Flügel, mit denen die Flugzeit erheblich verlängert werden kann, den Schwarzwolken-Ohrring, der Lebenspunkte und Mana beim Spielen erhöht, sowie einen exklusiven Titel, der die Fähigkeiten eines Avatars verbessern kann.*

aus genau diesem grunde werde ich nicht auf dieses spiel umsteigen *und im hinterkopf regt sich etwas das sagt zu den 12,99€ pro monat bauen sie nochn IS ein*


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Alleine die Verkaufszahlen sprechen schon für sich. AION steht ÜBERALL auf Platz1 und dann kommt WOW. Das Spiel ist nochnichtmal Released und überennt WOW.
> AION Verkaufszahlen bei Amazon


Mit Verkaufszahlen von Amazon wäre ich vorsichtig. AoC und Warhammer Online hatten WoW auch eingeholt.


----------



## Avenlan (7. Juli 2009)

Es gibt keinen Ingameshop bei AION und es wird nie einen geben. Warum soll ne Collectersedition einem nichts bieten. Sonst wäre es keine CE

@Lari Das Spiel bricht momentan alle Rekorde. Da ist schon was dran an den verkaufszahlen bei Amazon. 

In Korea hat darmals Aion nen Rekord aufgestellt bei der ersten Beta in den ersten 5minuten wo die server on waren schon 170K spieler aufm Server.
In Korea gibts das Spiel seit etwa 5monaten und es gibt bereits 3,5Millionen accounts und die zahl ist stetig steigend. Dabei rede ich nicht von anglegten accounts sondern von zahlenden Accounts weil das dort sehr leicht nachvollziehbar ist. Weil Asiaten nach Gametime bezahlen und keinerlei Flatrate angebote haben wie in der Westlichen Welt.


----------



## Benefit (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Für mich ist Anspruch in einem MMORPG was anderes als Solo Mobklopfen. Ist ja schön, wenn man bei Single-Mobs aufpassen muss und auch mal mehr als 2 - 3 Skills braucht, aber ob ein MMORPG wirklich anspruchsvoll ist erschließt sich mir erst, wenn es ans Gruppenspiel geht. Das ist ja das, was MMORPGs ausmacht.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist ein Urteil über den Anspruch von Aion mit Level 12 etwas verfrüht, vor allem wenn die Intention der Aussage eigentlich nur das Abheben vom WoW-Pöbel ist. Im Endeffekt spielt man doch, um Spaß zu haben, nicht um sagen zu können "Mein Spiel ist anspruchsvoller als deins!".
> 
> ...



Ab lvl 12 wusste ich das ichs mir kaufen werde gespielt hab ich bis lvl 18.
Ausserdem ist es anspruchsvoller als WoW schonmal wegen dem Kampfsystem
hier ein beispiel:

1. Angriff = Taunt
2. Angriff = Option A: Rüstung des gegners Runtersetzen
                Option B: DMG Fähigkeit
                Option C: Eigene Rüstung erhöhen
3. Angriff folgt auf A,B oder C und bietet dann wieder komplett unterschiedliche
möglichkeiten für die Optionen hat man meist 1,5sek Zeit sich zu entscheiden
d.h. man muss ein wenig wissen was man tut und ab lvl 13 ist es schon anspruchsvoller
als so manches MMO.


Was Balance angeht weiss ich soviel wie aus Duellen zu wissen möglich ist!

Was das PvPvE angeht hab ich mir Videos und Kommentare von Leuten angesehen
die das schon gespielt haben und von denen ich weiss die verdienen ihr Geld nicht damit
werbung für das spiel zu machen.

Lari bitte hier ist die Antwort auf deine fragen jetzt bin ich gespannt was du draus machst!

Mfg, Benefit


----------



## Avenlan (7. Juli 2009)

Es gibt keinen Ingameshop bei AION und es wird nie einen geben. Warum soll ne Collectersedition einem nichts bieten. Sonst wäre es keine CE

@Lari Das Spiel bricht momentan alle Rekorde. Da ist schon was dran an den verkaufszahlen bei Amazon. 

In Korea hat darmals Aion nen Rekord aufgestellt bei der ersten Beta in den ersten 5minuten wo die server on waren schon 170K spieler aufm Server.
In Korea gibts das Spiel seit etwa 5monaten und es gibt bereits 3,5Millionen accounts und die zahl ist stetig steigend. Dabei rede ich nicht von anglegten accounts sondern von zahlenden Accounts weil das dort sehr leicht nachvollziehbar ist. Weil Asiaten nach Gametime bezahlen und keinerlei Flatrate angebote haben wie in der Westlichen Welt.


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> @Lari Das Spiel bricht momentan alle Rekorde. Da ist schon was dran an den verkaufszahlen bei Amazon.
> 
> In Korea hat darmals Aion nen Rekord aufgestellt bei der ersten Beta in den ersten 5minuten wo die server on waren schon 170K spieler aufm Server.
> In Korea gibts das Spiel seit etwa 5monaten und es gibt bereits 3,5Millionen accounts und die zahl ist stetig steigend. Dabei rede ich nicht von anglegten accounts sondern von zahlenden Accounts weil das dort sehr leicht nachvollziehbar ist. Weil Asiaten nach Gametime bezahlen und keinerlei Flatrate angebote haben wie in der Westlichen Welt.



Abwarten... WAR und AOC waren auch mal 1-3 Monate in Verkaufszahlen vorne aber das gibt sich wieder.

Tjo wir sind aber nicht in Korea, China bzw Asien und da ist der Hund begraben, wir haben ganz andere Vorzüge und Gewohnheiten und ob Aion da lange mithalten kann wird man sehen. Alles Andere ist spekulativ und ich rechne mit einem Scheitern von Aion da einfach ein paar Jahre fehlen und die Erfahrung auch nicht so weit her ist, Blizz z.b. weiß wie man uns handeln muss usw. Ich freu mich wenn Aion WoW schlagen kann weil dann wärs mal wieder was neues aber ich rechne nicht damit, dann bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht wie damals bei LAGHAMMER.


----------



## 3 im weckla (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Das weißt du nach 12 gespielten Leveln?
> 
> Das weißt du ohne jemals PvP gespielt zu haben/im Abyss gewesen zu sein?
> 
> ...




Es gibt auch Leute die sich informieren und nicht nur in einem Forum den Clown machen. Nach 12 lvln weiß ich ob ein Spiel anspruchsvoller wie Wow ist. Das ist sogar mein Taschenrechner beim kleinen 1*1.

Such dir doch mal n Hobbies, ne Freundin, oder ne Beschäftigung und hör endlich auf ständig die Leute hier anzupissen mit deiner Meinung ohne dass du überhaupt fähig bist eine Meinung zu vertreten, denn wer unwissend ist über eine Sache KANN auch keine Meinung dazu haben. Oder was sagst du zur Theorie der Gasabspaltung bei elektrolytischer Gasbascheidung?

Du urteilst über ein Spiel dass du nicht kennst, über Dinge die du nicht weißt und nennst das Meinung..... Im Duden steht da was anderes.
Einfach mal behaupten das ist meien Meinung ist ja leicht, weil Unwissend bist du ja nicht, gelle?


Du solltest echt mal lernen wann man eine Meinung vertreten kann, wenn man keine Ahnung hat von dem was man spricht gilt immer noch das Motto; Wenn man keine Ahnung hat , Fresse halten angesagt
Leider versuchst du es mit dem Motto: Ich rede einfach weiter, irgendwann wird schon mal was gescheites dabei sein.....

Informier dich doch mal bitte endlich über das Spiel, Wow-Fanboychen!

Das Spiel hat Schwächen, wie jedes, aber was raus kommt ist das was die Community draus macht. 
Wird es auch nur zum Start so wie dass was die Classic-Release-Community aus Wow gemacht hat wird es genial. Geiles Spiel, das ist es unbestritten und geile Community


----------



## jay390 (7. Juli 2009)

Leute don´t feed the troll sag ich nur. Je mehr ihr auf Lari´s offensichtlichen Dünnschiss antwortet, desto mehr proviziert ihr ihn noch mehr s..... zu schreiben


----------



## 3 im weckla (7. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Aion wird es wie WAR & AOC gehen am Anfang bissi was los aber später gehen 90% wieder zurück zum besten Spiel -> World of Warcraft. Sorry aber wie den Anderen so wierden Aion eben auch ein paar Jahre fehlen. Wenn Ihr zu Aion wechslt dann gl & hf und nehmt am besten die ganzen Gimps und Casuals mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wer Wow als bestes Spiel bei 0 Herrausforderung sieht der kann nur n Gimp oder Casual sein...

Wow Anspruch ist 0 . Möchtest du keinen Anspruch haben? Ich schon. Was ist ein Sieg Wert, bei dem man vorher genau weiß wer gewinnt und wie ?

Das Spiel war mal gut vor langer langer Zeit


----------



## Dröms (7. Juli 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> wow vor paar tagen an den nagel gehängt, warhammer muss nun solange herhalten bis aion drausen ist dann
> holen wir uns das game auf jedenfall



man man braucht ihr immer nen mmo an die backe, geniess doch den sommer solange aion noch nicht da ist


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2009)

Folge-Styles machen Klassen theoretisch komplexer, aber mal ehrlich: Hast du nicht irgendwann "die beste" Folge der Styles rausgehabt und ab dann so gut wie ausschließlich diese benutzt?
Aus deiner Tauntfähigkeit schließe ich, dass du Tank bist. Da bleibt dir in der Gruppe ja schonmal nur der Rüstung hochsetzen Buff, keine Ahnung wie lange der hält. In der Zeit wirst du wohl die Rüstung vom Gegner runtersetzen, und falls dann noch Zeit bleibt noch Schaden machen. Es läuft am Ende auf sowas wie eine Prioritäten-Rotation ähnlich der Dot-Klassen in WoW hinaus.
Anspruchslos ist das gewiss nicht, aber setzt es sich wirklich so weit von zum Beispiel WoW ab? Nur weil es als Kombo-System gilt?

Zum Thema Videos und Kommentare:
Wenn sich jemand Videos anguckt und es einfach toll findet, dann wird das stillschweigend akzeptiert, aber wenn es einem nicht gefällt, dann soll man doch gefälligst den Mund halten, weil man selbst nicht spielt? Verkehrte Welt.

@ 3 im weckla und jay390: Repräsentiert ihr beiden gerade die aufblühende Community von Aion? Wirkt auf mich irgendwie abschreckend. Falls ihr nicht aufhört meine Beiträge sinnlos, mit Flames zu kommentieren, dann werde ich euch reporten. Benefit war ein Beispiel dafür, dass man auch vernünftig antworten kann.


----------



## Avenlan (7. Juli 2009)

Ein paar jahre erfahrung fehlen?? Weißt du überhaupt wer AION entwickelt???? Nämlich NcSoft und die haben bis jetzt denke ich mal ne menge sehr sehr gute titel heraus gebracht und genug erfahrung. Man kann doch nicht NcSoft mit Mythic vergleichen. Mythic hatte einen Erfolg und das war DAOC mehr nicht und was hat NcSoft? Guild Wars Reihe, LineAge reihe und so weiter. NcSoft hat immer gute spiele abgeliefert und das über jahre. GuildWars gabs schon vor WOW. Ich möchte keine Spiele niedermachen und bin für vieles offen. Doch zieht doch mal eure Scheuklappen aus und seht das es auch was anderes auf der Welt als WOW gibt.


----------



## jay390 (7. Juli 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> man man braucht ihr immer nen mmo an die backe, geniess doch den sommer solange aion noch nicht da ist



genau das mach ich grad. Hab WoW gequittet und werd erst mal ne Pause bis AION einlegen. Mal bissl ums RL kümmern, neues Auto kommt auch demnächst, usw....

Also von dem her brauch ich kein Lückenfüller MMO bis AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja: Es heißt ja immer: genieß den Sommer, geh raus. Bei uns hats derzeit 15 Grad und es regnet, aber naja jeder stellt sich immer so 30 Grad und Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag vor unter Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es hat halt nicht jeder Sommerferien, andere müssen Arbeiten *auf mich guck*


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Wer Wow als bestes Spiel bei 0 Herrausforderung sieht der kann nur n Gimp oder Casual sein...
> 
> Wow Anspruch ist 0 . Möchtest du keinen Anspruch haben? Ich schon. Was ist ein Sieg Wert, bei dem man vorher genau weiß wer gewinnt und wie ?
> 
> Das Spiel war mal gut vor langer langer Zeit




Hardmodes sind schon gut knackig und das ist auch anspruchsvoll zum Teil oder hast den 25er Proto schon? Ich noch nicht ganz aber ich arbeite dran von daher hab ich noch nen Ziel wenn ich mal keins mehr hab schau mer weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujitsus (7. Juli 2009)

Meiner Einer wird auch umsteigen, WoW ist schon seit Monaten abgemeldet. ALLERDINGS: werde ich erst etwas später einsteigen, damit ich die Welle der "Ich MUSS alles als erster und schnellster erreicht haben" Idioten nicht mehr miterlebe und so wie mit dem allerersten Char bei WoW gemütlich meine Schiene fahren kann.

Für mich war WoW ein lustiger Einstieg, aber alles ist irgendwann mal ausgelutscht und daher freue ich mich auf AION^^


----------



## mommel (7. Juli 2009)

ich finde das die Chars genauso aufgesetzt wirken wie bei AOC sie verschmelzen nicht wirklich mit der Umwelt, aber naja spiel es eh...


----------



## Mitzy (7. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> (...)
> Blizz z.b. weiß wie man uns handeln muss usw. Ich freu mich wenn Aion WoW schlagen kann weil dann wärs mal wieder was neues aber ich rechne nicht damit, dann bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht wie damals bei LAGHAMMER.



Hmmm... Blizzard... sie geben uns schlichtweg umgefärbte T-sets, die man durch einfachste Sachen bereits erhalten wird. Man kann brain afk gehen und es geht trotzdem alles gut (wobei das, je nach Heiler und Tank, natürlich schwieriger wird). Vieles ist einfacher, vieles ist schöner und doppelt sovieles ist reinster Mist.
Insofern- AION hat gute Chancen, durch viele frustrierte WoW Spieler, die sich das Spiel anschauen. Sollte WoW dann nicht nachziehen und (evtl.) was innovatives bieten, könnte es Probleme geben.
Es kann natürlich auch sein- bzw. es wird so sein- das viele das KAmpf System für schlecht halten und sich davon zurück ziehen. Entweder wird es mit der Zeit zu langweilig, oder übersteigt die Grenzen von vielen.

Ich gebe zu, ich werde mir AION holen, spielen und bin gespannt wie es wird- der Einheitsbrei von WoW geht mir auf den Keks.


----------



## 3 im weckla (7. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Für mich ist Anspruch in einem MMORPG was anderes als Solo Mobklopfen. Ist ja schön, wenn man bei Single-Mobs aufpassen muss und auch mal mehr als 2 - 3 Skills braucht, aber ob ein MMORPG wirklich anspruchsvoll ist erschließt sich mir erst, wenn es ans Gruppenspiel geht. Das ist ja das, was MMORPGs ausmacht.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist ein Urteil über den Anspruch von Aion mit Level 12 etwas verfrüht, vor allem wenn die Intention der Aussage eigentlich nur das Abheben vom WoW-Pöbel ist. Im Endeffekt spielt man doch, um Spaß zu haben, nicht um sagen zu können "Mein Spiel ist anspruchsvoller als deins!".
> 
> ...




Also ganz ehrlich was ich da lese ist ja echt Hammer. Du nimmst WOw und Gruppenanspruch / Anspruch in seinem satz in den Mund. Wo ist WOW denn anspruchsvoll? Das anspruchvollste ist es noch nicht nach 10 Minuten Raiden einzupennen. Bsp: Gestern Ulduar ein Heiler kommt mitten im Bossfight mit dem Satz: Sry ich war 10 min afk Telefonieren zurück... kein Wipe keiner tot nichts nada war Ulduar 10er 2 Heiler, der andere war ich.... heile seit 4 Jahren selbst bei MC war ein Heiler to schon oft n Wipe-Grund..... und hier das ist einfach lächerlich

Und Gruppengame ist Anspruchsvoll ab LVL 16 ca kannst du Elite-gebiete questen, da kann dich einer schon zerfetzen wenn man nicht aufpasst und je nach Grp sind 2 tödlich, 3 mit guter Grp aber möglich. 
Anspruchsvoll durch und durch das Spiel sei es Berufe Solo oder Grp sogar das PVP.

Du verwechselst einfach Anspruchslos ( WOW ) mit Anspruchsvoll ( Aion).
Wahrscheinlich ist es dir aber zu Anspruchsvoll alleien das Spiel zu saueg noder auch nur mal dich ein wenig zu informieren, sonst würdest du merken, was für einen Müll du redest. Ja es ist schwieriger in Aion nen Account zu machen als bei WOW.


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hmmm... Blizzard... sie geben uns schlichtweg umgefärbte T-sets, die man durch einfachste Sachen bereits erhalten wird. Man kann brain afk gehen und es geht trotzdem alles gut (wobei das, je nach Heiler und Tank, natürlich schwieriger wird). Vieles ist einfacher, vieles ist schöner und doppelt sovieles ist reinster Mist.



Das Ziel ist der Weg, und wir bekommen immer neue Spiele. Sofern finde ich die WoW Entwicklung gut, ich Raide 3 mal die Woche bzw im Progress 4 mal aber ich brauch nicht mehr jeden Tag spielen wie früher um oben dabei zu sein. Ich hab mehr Zeit für andere Sachen und kann trotz Arbeit, Frau usw immer noch oben mitspielen und alles sehen und holen.


----------



## jay390 (7. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Hmmm... Blizzard... sie geben uns schlichtweg umgefärbte T-sets, die man durch einfachste Sachen bereits erhalten wird. Man kann brain afk gehen und es geht trotzdem alles gut (wobei das, je nach Heiler und Tank, natürlich schwieriger wird). Vieles ist einfacher, vieles ist schöner und doppelt sovieles ist reinster Mist.
> Insofern- AION hat gute Chancen, durch viele frustrierte WoW Spieler, die sich das Spiel anschauen. Sollte WoW dann nicht nachziehen und (evtl.) was innovatives bieten, könnte es Probleme geben.
> Es kann natürlich auch sein- bzw. es wird so sein- das viele das KAmpf System für schlecht halten und sich davon zurück ziehen. Entweder wird es mit der Zeit zu langweilig, oder übersteigt die Grenzen von vielen.
> 
> Ich gebe zu, ich werde mir AION holen, spielen und bin gespannt wie es wird- der Einheitsbrei von WoW geht mir auf den Keks.



Eben T7 das 1:1 von T3 übernommen wurde (ok DK nicht^^), die neuen Marken, das dauernde geflame von der community, der DPS Wahn, und im Endeffekt totale jederkriegtalles Politik. Mit diesem Mix wirds WoW echt nicht leicht haben in Zukunft.


----------



## Pente (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ist denn hier los? Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Forenregeln und Netiquette hier nicht gelten. Thema ist hiermit beendet.


----------

